# Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei, Geräte eingezogen aber ich habe nicht mal geangelt ?!



## fleks (19. Juli 2020)

Grüß euch,

ich möchte hier meine Situation von letzter Nacht schildern. 

Ich und ein paar alte Freunde wollten uns mal wieder treffen. Die Wahl fiel auf einen Sandstrand in einem Fluss in Bayern. Dort haben wir Zelte aufgebaut, ein kleines Lagerfeuer gemacht und witzige Spiele gespielt. Jeder von uns bekommt ne Aufgabe, der eine kümmert sich um Spiele, der andre um Holz und der nächste soll einen Vortrag halten (mit ausgedruckten powerpoint folien) über das Thema "Wie fange ich eine Forelle im Inn". Ich bin umweltbewusster und ungescholtener Angler, und hatte mich eine Woche zuvor schlau gemacht ob man dort als Gastfischer Karten bekommt - leider nein, sondern nur als Vereinsmitglied. Gut, dachte ich mir dann machen wir eben den Vortag und ein Spielchen draus.

Eines davon war "Zielwerfen mit der Angel". Dafür hab ich wie beim Castingsport ein Ziel auf den Boden gezeichnet. Hatte meine Angel dabei und vorne nur ein Blei dran, sonst nix - so wie im Castingsport eben auch. Hab eine Beschreibung gezeichnet, Punkte vergeben und wir haben das ein paar Runden gespielt.

Danach hab ich die Angel auseinandergesteckt und neben das Zelt gelegen, dann gingen wir schlafen. Um ca. 4 Uhr früh stehen auf einmal 2 Polizisten vor unseren Zelten mit 2 Fischereiaufsehern. Die Polizisten waren relativ jung .... die Aufseher waren von anfang an agressiv - haben sich nicht ausgewiesen und ich war zu verschlafen um das auf die Kette zu bekommen...

"Fischereischein und Lizenz bitte" sagte der eine. Ich hab gesagt dass ich den nicht dabei hab weil wir nicht geangelt haben. Er verwies dann auf die auseinandergebaute Angel neben meinem Zelt und ich hab den Polizisten und den beiden sogar noch das "Spielfeld" gezeigt und auch meine Kumpels haben ständig beteuert dass wir nicht geangelt haben ( haben wir auch nicht ). In meinem Zelt hatte ich noch eine kleine Tasche mit ein paar Blinkern, die ich den Jungs zeigen wollte damit sie wissen wie man Forellen fängt. Hatte sonst nix dabei - kein Kescher gar nix .... Alles erklären hat nix geholfen. Die beiden Herrschaften meinten, dass das Verboten sei, eine Angel mitzunehmen. Ich konterte dass das gar nicht stimmt - sie darf nur nicht fangfertig neben dem Wasser liegen und selbst dann wäre es bloß ein Verdacht auf Wilderei und keine gesicherte Tat. Wir haben den Polizisten (die waren die Verünftigen hier) sogar Videos von unserem "Wettbewerb" gezeigt...

Ich hab im Internet ein Urteil gefunden: " Das bloße Montieren und Beködern der Angel am Gewässer erfüllt noch nicht den Tatbestand der Fischwilderei (§ 293 Nr. 1 StGB); vielmehr ist eine “räumliche Beziehung zwischen Täterhandlung und Gewässer” erforderlich (OLG Frankfurt, Beschluss vom 07.10.1983, Az. 2 Ss 398/83 = NJW 84, 812), d.h. es muss tatsächlich geangelt werden, also der Köder ausgebracht werden. " und ich bin mir sicher in der Fischerprüfung wurde gelehrt, dass die Rute aufgebaut und beködert sein muss, damit zumindest ein Tatverdacht besteht. 

Ende vom Lied war, dass mir die Kontrollettis bei mir alles durchsucht haben (was sie ja dürfen) - wenn auch unverhältnismäßig. Dann hat der eine Kontroletti mein Zeug genommen und meinte das nimmt er jetz mit. Ich hab gesagt - ne ... er wiederum mit allen möglichen Anzeigen gedroht und bevor es noch mehr eskaliert wäre, habe ich stillschweigend das alles hingenommen.

Nach allem was ich gelesen habe, war das Einziehen der Gerätschaften nicht legal. Dies darf man nämlich nur machen, wenn eine Tat offensichtlich vorliegt. 

Abgesehen von meinem Zeug, hab ich die Nummern von 3 weiteren Parteien die ebenfalls neben uns ihr lager aufgeschlagen haben, die alle bezeugen könnten, dass ich nicht geangelt habe sondern bloss diesen Wettbewerb gemacht haben... Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass hier keine Strafanzeige haltbar wäre ?!

Was meint ihr.


----------



## Jason (19. Juli 2020)

Nimm dir einen Anwalt. Die Sache ist zu verzwickt. Nur Beweise zählen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Seele (19. Juli 2020)

Scheiße gelaufen. Hoff du kommst da gut raus. 
Als hätten die Kontrolettis keine anderen Probleme...


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Juli 2020)

Du bist im Recht und die anderen haben nur Vermutungen.


Ein guter Anwalt holt dich da in Nullkommanix raus.


----------



## daci7 (19. Juli 2020)

Wenn ichbunser Rechtssystem richtig verstanden habe sollten doch die anderen erstmal Beweise vorlegen, oder?
Groetjes


----------



## Jason (19. Juli 2020)

daci7 schrieb:


> Wenn ichbunser Rechtssystem richtig verstanden habe sollten doch die anderen erstmal Beweise vorlegen, oder?
> Groetjes


Da stand doch die Angel am Zelt. Das war für die der Beweis. Nun beweis du doch mal das Gegenteil bzw, das die Angel kein Kontakt mit dem Wasser hatte.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Blueser (19. Juli 2020)

Man muss die Schuld beweisen, nicht die Unschuld ...


----------



## Jason (19. Juli 2020)

@fleks 
Du hättest alle entwaffnen sollen, wie der Odenwald Rambo   

Gruß Jason


----------



## fleks (19. Juli 2020)

:-D. Ja witzig daran hab ich auch schon gedacht. Also ich denke auch, dass man die Anschuldigung die zu einer Anzeige führt Beweisen muss oder nicht? Ich meine Beweise genug haben wir ja, wir haben Videos, Fotos von dem Abend... Zeugen die nichts mit mir zu tun haben. 

Wann sollte ich denn einen Anwalt einschalten? Ich hab heut mit der Polizei telefoniert, auch der Polizist (ein etwas erfahrener Kollege) war etwas verwundert am Telefon über die Vorgehensweise ?!


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Juli 2020)

fleks schrieb:


> Wann sollte ich denn einen Anwalt einschalten?




1. Spätestens wenn du einen Brief mit den Anschuldigungen bekommst bzw. eine Einlassung dazu machen sollst.
2. Mit etwas Glück passiert aber auch gar nichts weil die nächste Instanz den Fehler selbst sieht und von einer Verfolgung absieht.
Aber ich denke nicht, dass es so kommt denn die Kontrollettis werden sicher eine andere Geschichte zum besten geben. Dann wieder siehe 1. .


----------



## fuerstmyschkin (19. Juli 2020)

Das ist ja richtig dumm gelaufen...

Wie bereits erwähnt gilt in der Rechtsprechung grundsätzlich die Unschuldsvermutung, d.h. die müssen euch die Schuld beweisen, nicht ihr eure Unschuld. In Verbindung mit den Videos und den Zeugenaussagen wird da für die Gegenpartei die Luft schon verdammt dünn.

Den Polizisten kann man wohl keinen Vorwurf machen, da die erst mal einer Anzeige nach gehen und wohl auch nicht jeder Polizist tiefere Kenntnisse des Fischereirechts hat.

Was den Verdacht auf Wilderei angeht, dazu müsste die Angel fangfertig neben dem Zelt gestanden haben, was wohl nicht erfüllt ist.

Was das einziehen der Gerätschaften angeht, dazu kenne ich das bayrische Fischereirecht zu wenig. Je nach dem könnte da sogar ein Diebstahl vorliegen, den ihr anzeigen könntet, dann wäre es für die Kontrolletis ein klassisches Eigentor.


----------



## Chief Brolly (19. Juli 2020)

Ich schlage auch die sofortige hinzuziehung eines Anwalts vor!  Ich denke zwar, das die Sache vor Gericht geht, aber die beschriebene Angel-egenheit kann sich in diesem Fall Monatelang hinziehen, das muß dir bewußt sein! 

Jason: Das war nicht der Oden- sondern der Schwarzwald-Möchtegern-Rambo!


----------



## fleks (19. Juli 2020)

Ok ich bin verwundert über den Vorgang hier. Grad die Polizei angerufen, dass bei denen noch kein Vorgang vorliegt. Der Kontroletti ruft mich anscheinend heute  noch an und will mir die weitere Vorgehensweise erklären wie ich mein Zeug wieder bekomme... Was ist denn das bitte?


----------



## Jason (19. Juli 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Jason: Das war nicht der Oden- sondern der Schwarzwald-Möchtegern-Rambo!


Danke für die Richtigstellung. Ich seh den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## zandertex (19. Juli 2020)

Dreht den Spiess um und pinkelt denen mal richtig ans Bein,ihr habt die Beamten als Zeugen.


----------



## Jason (19. Juli 2020)

fleks schrieb:


> Ok ich bin verwundert über den Vorgang hier. Grad die Polizei angerufen, dass bei denen noch kein Vorgang vorliegt. Der Kontroletti ruft mich anscheinend heute  noch an und will mir die weitere Vorgehensweise erklären wie ich mein Zeug wieder bekomme... Was ist denn das bitte?


So Spät will der dich noch anrufen? Den würde ich rund machen. Sag ihm, dass er dich aus dem Bett geholt hat und frag ihn,
ob er so was wie Anstand kennen würde. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## daci7 (19. Juli 2020)

fleks schrieb:


> Ok ich bin verwundert über den Vorgang hier. Grad die Polizei angerufen, dass bei denen noch kein Vorgang vorliegt. Der Kontroletti ruft mich anscheinend heute  noch an und will mir die weitere Vorgehensweise erklären wie ich mein Zeug wieder bekomme... Was ist denn das bitte?


Kleiner Tipp: Namen notieren und alles festhalten was telefonisch besprochen wird. Selbst so wenig wie möglich zu dem Vorfall sagen, jedenfalls telefonisch. Schriftlich wäre alles seriöser/ besser.


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. Juli 2020)

Du bist ja noch nicht angezeigt worden; das gilt es abzuwarten.

Zunächst aber gilt folgendes nach Leitfaden für Fischereiaufseher.

Bayerisches Fischereigesetz
In Artikel 77 sind hier sämtliche Ordnungswidrigkeiten aufgeführt, die
gemäß diesem Gesetz begangen werden können. Auf die Einhaltung all
dieser Regeln haben Fischereiaufseher selbstverständlich zu achten. Ein
Verstoß gegen diese Bestimmungen muss zur Anzeige gebracht werden.
Hier auszugsweise eine Übersicht über die Bußgeldvorschriften und einige
Erläuterungen dazu:
Mit Geldbuße muss rechnen, wer
- ein gebrauchsfertiges Fanggerät auf einem Fischwasser, in oder an einem
Wasserfahrzeug oder außerhalb der öffentlichen Wege in der Nähe eines
Fischwassers mit sich führt, ohne in dem betreffenden Gewässer zum Fischfang
befugt zu sein; diese Vorschrift ist laut Kommentar zum Fischereigesetz
zur „Verhütung und Ahndung von Vorbereitungshandlungen“ erlassen worden,
die „erfahrungsgemäß in Delikte münden, vor allem zum Nachteil des
Fischereirechts“. Bekanntlich ist das bloße Mitführen einer Angelrute am
Gewässer noch keine Fischwilderei, erst mit dem Auswerfen ist der Straftatbestand
erfüllt. Wartet ein Fischereiaufseher, bis ein Verdächtiger seine Angel
zum Fischwildern benutzt, um dann mit der vollen Wucht des Strafgesetzes
zuschlagen zu können, so übt er sein Amt nicht korrekt aus. Schließlich
hat er die Aufgabe, Verstöße zu verhüten.


----------



## fleks (19. Juli 2020)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Du bist ja noch nicht angezeigt worden; das gilt es abzuwarten.
> 
> Zunächst aber gilt folgendes nach Leitfaden für Fischereiaufseher.
> 
> ...




Vielen Dank Toni 1962, sehr hilfreich. Zwar nicht gut für mich aber zumindest nur eine Ordnungswidrigkeit so wie ich das lese?!

Wenn man sich den Gesetzestext durchlest scheint das nur eine Ordnungswidrigkeit zu sein wenn man ein "gebrauchsfertiges Fanggerät ...." mitführt. Mein Gerät war nicht gebrauchsfertig, da zerlegt und ohne Köder oder Haken dran. Wenns aber trotzdem blöd kommt, kann man sagen wie viel das kostet? Werden ja nicht die 5000 Euro draufschlagen oder?!

Danke


----------



## Naturliebhaber (19. Juli 2020)

Erstens: Nimm dir unbedingt einen Anwalt. Falls du eine Rechtsschutzversicherung hast, alles kein Thema, anderenfalls musst du halt erst mal zahlen und dann versuchen, das Geld von den Verursachern einzutreiben.

Zweitens: MIT DEM ANWALT Möglichkeiten zum rechtlichen Vorgehen gegen die Fischereiaufseher besprechen und beim für die Inspektoren zuständigen Verband ausdrücklich gegen das Vorgehen der Fischereiaufseher protestieren.

Leider sind neben vielen guten Aufsehern (z.B. meinem zweiten Vorstand und Gewässerwarten aus meinem Verein) auch Vollidioten unterwegs, die ihr Amt missbrauchen. Denen muss man das Handwerk legen.

Grüße von einem 1. Vorstand eines Fischereivereins in Bayern.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (19. Juli 2020)

fleks schrieb:


> Vielen Dank Toni 1962, sehr hilfreich. Zwar nicht gut für mich aber zumindest nur eine Ordnungswidrigkeit so wie ich das lese?!



Lass dich da bitte nicht verarschen. Du hast nichts rechtswidriges getan. Setze dich zur Wehr. Mein Verband hat sich im vergangenen Jahr von mehreren Aufsehern getrennt, weil die sich ähnlich des von dir geschildertem Falles aufgeführt haben.


----------



## ollidi (19. Juli 2020)

fleks schrieb:


> Der Kontroletti ruft mich anscheinend heute noch an und will mir die weitere Vorgehensweise erklären wie ich mein Zeug wieder bekomme... Was ist denn das bitte?


Evtl. liest er hier mit?


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. Juli 2020)

fleks schrieb:


> Vielen Dank Toni 1962, sehr hilfreich. Zwar nicht gut für mich aber zumindest nur eine Ordnungswidrigkeit so wie ich das lese?!
> 
> Wenn man sich den Gesetzestext durchlest scheint das nur eine Ordnungswidrigkeit zu sein wenn man ein "gebrauchsfertiges Fanggerät ...." mitführt. Mein Gerät war nicht gebrauchsfertig, da zerlegt und ohne Köder oder Haken dran. Wenns aber trotzdem blöd kommt, kann man sagen wie viel das kostet? Werden ja nicht die 5000 Euro draufschlagen oder?!
> 
> Danke



Ja, es schaut so, wie du es geschildert hast, maximal als Ordnungswidrigkeit aus.
Meiner Einschätzung nach kommst du aus der Nummer unbeschadet raus.
"Gebrauchsfertig" nachts neben einem Zelt mit Lagerfeuer ist Auslegungssache, denn es läßt offen, ob du die Absicht hast, die Rute zu benutzen oder benutzt zu haben; die Diskussion, ob ein beködeter Haken dran ist oder nicht, ist nicht zielführend und bisher meiner Erfahrung nach auch nicht ausschlaggebend.
Besonders ungünstig, wenn man noch eine Tasche mit Blinkern im Zelt hat.

Jetzt warte ab, was kommt.


----------



## Jason (19. Juli 2020)

ollidi schrieb:


> Evtl. liest er hier mit?


Das glaub ich zwar nicht, aber nichts ist unmöglich.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Naturliebhaber (19. Juli 2020)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> "Gebrauchsfertig" nachts neben einem Zelt mit Lagerfeuer ist Auslegungssache, denn es läßt offen, ob du die Absicht hast, die Rute zu benutzen oder benutzt zu haben;



Nein, das ist keine Auslegungssache. Eine gebrauchsfertige Angel muss angelfertig zusammengesteckt sein. Und Köder darf ich bei mir tragen, so viele ich will. Die Angler meines Vereins müssen teils hundert Meter am Ufer des Nachbarvereins entlang laufen, um zu unserer Strecke zu kommen (unterhalb eines Wehrs). Die Ansage ist, dass sie die Angel bis zum Erreichen unseres Abschnittes nicht angelfertig zusammengesteckt haben dürfen.



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Jetzt warte ab, was kommt.
> 
> Meiner Einschätzung nach kommst du aus der Nummer unbeschadet raus.



Es geht nicht nur darum, ggf. mit viel Stress unbeschadet aus so einer Nummer herauszukommen, sondern solche Honks, die sich an ihrer Macht als Fischereiaufseher aufgeilen aus dem Verkehr zu ziehen. 

Hier in der Nachbarschaft meinte ein Aufseher, Leuten den Schein wegen Parkens im Landschaftsschutzgebiet entziehen zu können. Dummerweise war der Falschparker ein Polizist und hat den Typen wegen Amtsanmaßung angezeigt. Der hatte seinen Schein am nächsten Tag wieder und der Typ ist jetzt kein Fischereiaufseher mehr. So muss es sein.


----------



## Danielsu83 (19. Juli 2020)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Erstens: Nimm dir unbedingt einen Anwalt. Falls du eine Rechtsschutzversicherung hast, alles kein Thema, anderenfalls musst du halt erst mal zahlen und dann versuchen, das Geld von den Verursachern einzutreiben.



Wird so nicht klappen, die Versicherung wird auf den Delikt-Vorsatz verweisen und keine Deckungszusage erteilen. Auch die Gegenseite wird den Anwalt im Nachgang eher nicht übernehmen. Abgesehen davon würde ich trotzdem so bald sich Staatsanwaltschaft oder Polizei bei dir melden einen Anwalt einschalten.


----------



## Laichzeit (19. Juli 2020)

fleks schrieb:


> Wenn man sich den Gesetzestext durchlest scheint das nur eine Ordnungswidrigkeit zu sein wenn man ein "gebrauchsfertiges Fanggerät ...." mitführt. Mein Gerät war nicht gebrauchsfertig, da zerlegt und ohne Köder oder Haken dran.



Solange das so stimmt und auch so aufgenommen wird, bist du fein raus. Wenn an den Ködern keine Schnur dran ist, ist es keine Angel.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (19. Juli 2020)

Danielsu83 schrieb:


> Wird so nicht klappen, die Versicherung wird auf den Delikt-Vorsatz verweisen und keine Deckungszusage erteilen.



Der Delikt-Vorsatz ist hier nicht gegeben. Das lässt sich rechtlich einfach begründen.



Danielsu83 schrieb:


> Auch die Gegenseite wird den Anwalt im Nachgang eher nicht übernehmen.



Da muss man halt Eier haben und eine Zivilklage anstrengen. Das hab ich vor 3 Jahren durchgezogen, als ein "Zeuge" meinte, mein Auto im Parkverbot in Stuttgart gesehen zu haben, ich aber zeitgleich im Essen war. Der hat halt das Nummernschild falsch abgeschrieben und am Ende meine Portokosten (weniger als 10 Euro ) gezahlt, plus der anfallenden Gerichtskosten. Zum Verfahren kam es natürlich nicht. War für den Typen vermutlich eine Lehre, das nächste Mal besser hinzuschauen.


----------



## Fruehling (20. Juli 2020)

Ich habe es mal so gelernt, daß eine klare Fangabsicht bestehen muß, um für Fischwilderei oder umgangssprachlich Schwarzangeln belangt werden zu können.

Würde bedeuten, daß ich sogar Köder ins Wasser werfen darf, solange sie keine Haken, also Anbißstellen haben...


----------



## Rheinspezie (20. Juli 2020)

Moin,

Castingsport und Spielchen mit der Angel unmittelbar an einem bayerischen Angelgewässer und zudem ohne Angelschein.

Wie soll ein Aufseher da auch drauf reagieren?

Die Geschichte hört/sieht sich auf den ersten Blick eben sehr krude an !

Auch, dass man nur Spielen wollte hört sich nach Schutzbehauptung an - für einen normal schlussfolgernden Aufseher.

Wie es denn schlussendlich auch war,

der Aufseher will sich ja melden, wie die Sachen zurückzubekommen sind.  Ich denke, da wird Nichts weiter passieren und lediglich die Angel zurückgegeben.

In keinem Fall würde ich jetzt ( schon ) einen Anwalt einschalten - erst, wenn ein Brief von der Staatsanwalt käme mit Klageerhebung.

Dann erst fallen unvermeidliche Kosten an, zuvor freut sich nur der Anwalt.

Wie gesagt wird wohl Nix weiter kommen oder es wird wegen Geringfügigkeit eingestellt.

Ich würde allerdings so einen Quatsch in Zukunft unterlassen - führ NUR zu Irritationen !

R.S.


----------



## Mescalero (20. Juli 2020)

Die Sache mit dem „gebrauchsfertigen Angelgerät“ ist jedenfalls eine Frage der Auslegung weil schwammig. 

Während der Schulung zum Schein haben wir genau so, mit Blei aber ohne Haken und Köder (genau genommen wars sogar ein Blinker, ohne Haken) Wurfübungen an einem zugefrorenen See veranstaltet. Der Chef meinte, so könne man nicht angeln also ist es kein gebrauchfertiges Gerät aber ein Richter könnte das im Ernstfall anders beurteilen.

Ein Anwalt ist jedenfalls eine gute Idee und wenn er gut ist, weiß er auch wie die Kosten des Schlamassels einzutreiben sind.


----------



## rhinefisher (20. Juli 2020)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Würde bedeuten, daß ich sogar Köder ins Wasser werfen darf, solange sie keine Haken, also Anbißstellen haben...



Und genau so verhält es sich in NRW und BW.
Das weiß ich, weil ich solche Situationen schon mehrmals erlebt habe.
Aber auch in Bayern würde ich da ganz entspannt bleiben...


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Juli 2020)

fleks schrieb:


> Vielen Dank Toni 1962, sehr hilfreich. Zwar nicht gut für mich aber zumindest nur eine Ordnungswidrigkeit so wie ich das lese?!





Mescalero schrieb:


> Die Sache mit dem „gebrauchsfertigen Angelgerät“ ist jedenfalls eine Frage der Auslegung weil schwammig.





Nein.
Eine gebrauchsfertige bzw. fangbereite Angel muss eine Anbissstelle besitzen!
Also mindestens einen Haken haben, sonst ist sie kein Fanggerät!

Kein Fanggerät = keine Angelabsicht.

Alles andere sind nichts als haltlose Unterstellungen.


----------



## Wünschelrute (20. Juli 2020)

Dieses Vorgehen, dass er dich anruft und dann aufklären möchte, wie du das zurückbekommst, zeigt doch schon alles auf. Der Typ ist auf einem Machttrip - wie leider einige Kontrolleure. Habe da in meiner kurzen Anglerkarriereauch auch schon einige schlechte Erfahrungen machen müssen. Aber auch gute, das sollte man nie unerwähnt lassen. Wenn du das Zeug ohne weitere Auflagen und Probleme zurück bekommst, lass es auf sich beruhen. Das ist den Stress nicht wert. Auch wenn du sicher bei ihm vorbei fahren musst und er dir dann eine Standpauke halten will. Fordere deine Sachen zurück und lass dich nicht schulmeistern. So wie du die Faktenlage beschrieben hast, hat er einen Fehler gemacht, nicht du. Weise ihn da ruhig drauf hin, wenn der frech wird. 
Solche Leute können nur existieren, wenn vernünftige Leute nichts machen und nachgeben. Wenn die Kontra bekommen, werden sie meist ganz kleinlaut. 
Aber bedenke: Du solltest dich im Recht befinden, sonst geht das natürlich nach hinten los.


----------



## Lajos1 (20. Juli 2020)

Hallo,

ich glaube auch, dass da letzten Endes nichts dabei herauskommt. Aber eine Rute mitführen und noch Köder dabei haben (ist ja klar, dass man die, wenn die Rute nachts vor dem Zelt steht nicht dranläßt) da kann man keinem übelnehmen, wenn er die Sache mit dem Zielwerfen für eine Schutzbehauptung hält. Es wirft die Frage auf, warum hatte man Köder dabei? Das Urteil des OLG hat nichts zu sagen. In Deutschland gibt es keine Präzendenzfälle an die ein Gericht eventuell gebunden wäre, da kann jeder Richter nach seiner Beurteilung entscheiden. Umsonst heißt es nicht: "Vor Gericht und auf hoher See ist man in Gottes Hand". Aber ich denke auch nicht, dass es soweit kommt. Aber drücken wir es mal höflich aus: etwas ungünstig hast Du Dich da schon benommen.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## daci7 (20. Juli 2020)

Kam denn ein Anruf?


----------



## juergent60 (20. Juli 2020)

fleks schrieb:


> Um ca. 4 Uhr früh stehen auf einmal 2 Polizisten vor unseren Zelten mit 2 Fischereiaufsehern.



Zwei Polizisten des Morgens um Vier.......nachvollziehbar.
Zwei Fischereiaufsehen des Morgens um Vier.....ebenso.

Die Kombination macht mich etwas stutzig.


----------



## Fruehling (20. Juli 2020)

An Präzedenzfälle ist in Deutschland per se kein Gericht gebunden, da die Richter bei der Entscheidungsfindung dem Gesetz und nicht den Entscheidungen anderer Gerichte unterworfen sind.

Des Weiteren ist der bloße Vorsatz auch in einem solchen Fall ganz sicher nicht strafbar, sondern höchstens ein vorsätzliches Verhalten.


----------



## smithie (20. Juli 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Es wirft die Frage auf, warum hatte man Köder dabei?


Welche Köder?
Er schreibt von Blei zum Zielfwerfen...


----------



## Lajos1 (20. Juli 2020)

smithie schrieb:


> Welche Köder?
> Er schreibt von Blei zum Zielfwerfen...



Hallo,

er schreibt, dass er im Zelt eine Tasche mit ein paar Blinkern dabei hatte. Honi soit qui mal y pense .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## fleks (20. Juli 2020)

daci7 schrieb:


> Kam denn ein Anruf?


Nein, hab bis 23 Uhr gewartet. Unverschämtheit... Glaub auch dass er auf einem Machttrip ist.

Ich hatte ein paar Blinker dabei in der Tasche, das stimmt. Werd auf jeden Fall mal höflich bleiben und sehen wie er mir kommt. Wenn ich da zu seinem Verein ~ca. 150 km fahren muss und dort die Hosen runterlassen muss überlege ich mir das glaub ich nochmal. 

Nach Art. 77 im Bayerischen Fischereigesetzt muss die Angel gebrauchsfertig sein. Ich hab es auch so gelernt, dass ein Köder/ Haken dran sein muss um als "gebrauchsfertig" zu zählen.

Was wäre denn da, wenn ich am Starnberger See angeln möchte, und dafür mit dem Rad am Isar Radweg entlang radeln würde, wenn ich dort hinfahre? Angenommen ich würde angehalten werden an der Isar - natürlich hab ich nur einen Schein für den Starnberger See... Würd ich dann auch eine Owi bekommen, nur weil ich 'neben' der Isar war mit einer Angel?


----------



## fishhawk (20. Juli 2020)

Hallo,



juergent60 schrieb:


> Zwei Polizisten des Morgens um Vier.......nachvollziehbar.



Aber nicht überall.

Bei uns haben Aufseher schon am hellichtigten Tag Schwarzfischer, die ihre Personalien nicht preisgeben wollten, ziehen lassen müssen, weil die Polizei eben nicht kam.

Zum Ausgangsfall wo ja gar nicht geangelt wurde:

Um wegen einer Ordnungswidrigkeit nach Art 77 BayFig belangt zu werden, müssten mehrere Tatbestände erfüllt sein.

Dass keine Angelerlaubnis vorlag wird nicht bestritten.

In der Nähe eines Fischwassers ist nicht genau bestimmt, also Auslegungssache.

Gebrauchsfertiges Angelgerät ebenfalls, wobei die Mehrheitsmeinung da schon Anbissstellen voraussetzt, wie sie auch in § 16 AVFiG genannt sind.

Würde auch mich wundern, wenn da tatsächlich ein Verfahren eröffnet würde.  Da wurden schon viele Anzeigen bei eindeutigen Sachverhalten der Fischwilderei eingestellt. 

Hängt aber immer von der jeweiligen Staatsanwaltschaft / Gerichtsbarkeit / Behörde ab.

Dem Aufseher würde ich jetzt nicht vollends verteufeln wollen, der sieht halt ein Zelt und eine Angel und denkt da nicht sofort an Casting. 

Wenn er dann aber im Nachgang nicht einsieht, dass er ggf. nen Fehler gemacht hat, liegt der Fall schon wieder anders.


----------



## Fruehling (20. Juli 2020)

Völlig unerheblich, Lajos.

Er hatte vielleicht auch noch ne Pulle Branntwein in der Tasche und wird nicht schon deshalb wegen eines evtl. Vorsatzes strunkelig Auto zu fahren verknackt.


----------



## Lajos1 (20. Juli 2020)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Völlig unerheblich, Lajos.
> 
> Er hatte vielleicht auch noch ne Pulle Branntwein in der Tasche und wird nicht schon deshalb wegen eines evtl. Vorsatzes strunkelig Auto zu fahren verknackt.



Hallo,

na ja, ich denke ja auch nicht, dass die Sache gerichtsmassig wird, kann mir aber schon vorstellen, dass es Richter gibt, die ihm die Story vom Nichtangeln eben nicht abnehmen würden, eben wegen der mitgeführten Köder. Ich habe schon öfters erlebt, dass Richter ziemlich sauer reagieren, wenn sie glauben, verarscht zu werden. Da geht es nicht zu wie bei den, total unrealistischen, Fernsehgerichtssendungen. Ich hatte öfters (beruflich und ehrenamtlich bedingt) mit Gerichten zu tun und habe da auch Überraschungen erlebt.


----------



## fishhawk (20. Juli 2020)

Hallo,



Lajos1 schrieb:


> kann mir aber schon vorstellen, dass es Richter gibt, die ihm die Story vom Nichtangeln eben nicht abnehmen würden



Auch ein Richter braucht aber Beweise für eine Tat, Bauchgefühl reicht da nicht.

Im BayFiG steht "gebrauchsfertig" ,  nicht "gebrauchsfertig machbar".

Aber in der Tat läge es im Ermessen des Gerichts, den Begriff "gebrauchsfertig" individuell anders auszulegen.

Gibt ja auch den Witz mit dem Aufseher und der sexuellen Belästigung wegen seines gebrauchsfertigen Geschlechtsorgans.


----------



## Lajos1 (20. Juli 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo,

so ist es allgemein schon. Aber wie Du schon schreibst, es liegt im Ermessen des Gerichts und hier greift auch wieder der Spruch .........in Gottes Hand.
Ich denke aber nicht, dass es soweit kommt. Jetzt aber mal im Ernst wärest Du, als Angler jemals auf den Gedanken gekommen, an einem fremden Wasser zu zelten, eine Angel mitzuführen, dort Zielübungen zu machen und noch dazu eine Tasche mit Ködern mitzuführen. Also ich nicht, da ich gewusst hätte, dass ich da Probleme bekommen könnte.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Naturliebhaber (20. Juli 2020)

Übrigens (auch wenn ein wenig OT): Die Rechtsprechung sieht hier durchaus von Bundesland zu Bundesland anders aus. In Schleswig-Holstein hätte der TE tatsächlich ein Problem, denn da gilt:

§ 36
Mitführen von Fanggeräten
(1) Außerhalb der Grenzen des freien Fischfangs darf keine Person auf Wasserfahrzeugen gebrauchsfertige Fanggeräte mit sich führen oder sich mit *unverpacktem Fanggerät *außerhalb der zum allgemeinen Gebrauch bestimmten Wege an Fischgewässern aufhalten, es sei denn, daß sie in dem Gewässer fischereiberechtigt oder fischereiausübungsberechtigt ist oder sich auf dem Wege zwischen ihrem Wohnort und einem Gewässer befindet, in dem sie den Fischfang ausüben darf.





__





						Gesetze-Rechtsprechung Schleswig-Holstein
					

Recherche juristischer Informationen




					www.gesetze-rechtsprechung.sh.juris.de


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Juli 2020)

Eine Angelrute ohne Haken ist aber kein Fanggerät - man kann ja nichts damit fangen, sondern erstmal ein Sportgerät(für Castingsport).

Erst durch eine Montage mit Haken wird es zum Fanggerät.


----------



## kridkram (20. Juli 2020)

Also was mir hier auffällt, keiner hat bemerkt, das die ganze Sache vollkommen rechtswidrig abgelaufen ist, immer vorausgesetzt der Hergang war tatsächlich wie geschildert.
Folgender Fakt, meines Wissens MUSS jeder Kontrolleur sich VOR der Kontrolle ausweisen. Schlimmer ist noch, das die Polizei dabei war und das geduldet hat.
Ich würde die Kontrolleure anzeigen, eventuell wegen Rechtsbeugung und bei den Polizisten wäre zu überlegen wegen Beihilfe!
Daraus folgend denke ich, einer eventuellen Anzeige kannst du gelassen entgegen sehen. Kein Staatsanwalt der Normal ist, wird das verfolgen.
Aber den Kontrolleuren würde ich das nicht durchgehen lassen. 
Da kann ich nix von Auslegungssache sehen, wie manche hier behaupten.


----------



## fleks (20. Juli 2020)

kridkram schrieb:


> Also was mir hier auffällt, keiner hat bemerkt, das die ganze Sache vollkommen rechtswidrig abgelaufen ist, immer vorausgesetzt der Hergang war tatsächlich wie geschildert.
> Folgender Fakt, meines Wissens MUSS jeder Kontrolleur sich VOR der Kontrolle ausweisen. Schlimmer ist noch, das die Polizei dabei war und das geduldet hat.
> Ich würde die Kontrolleure anzeigen, eventuell wegen Rechtsbeugung und bei den Polizisten wäre zu überlegen wegen Beihilfe!
> Daraus folgend denke ich, einer eventuellen Anzeige kannst du gelassen entgegen sehen. Kein Staatsanwalt der Normal ist, wird das verfolgen.
> ...



Ausserdem hatten weder die Polizisten, noch die Kontrolleure Masken an.

Wenn sie mir mein Zeug wieder geben, belasse ich es dabei und schalte keinen Anwalt ein. Wenn sie mir was aufbrummen wollen oder mich mit der Rückgabe meines Gerätes erpressen wollen, dann werd ich ungemütlich.


----------



## Wünschelrute (20. Juli 2020)

Keine Rechtsberatung, bin kein Anwalt, aber:
Wenn die Rute und das andere Zeug nicht bald wieder da ist, würde ich dem Mann meiner Meinung nach auch mal darlegen, dass er da Unterschlagung betreibt. Mal ein bisschen Druck machen - bin eigentlich jemand, der immer mit sich reden lässt und ein Gespräch unter den Konfliktparteien zur Lösung bevorzugt, aber wenn jemand meint, den Paragraphenreiter zu machen, können das Spiel auch zwei spielen.
Ich hoffe, dass du die Kontaktdaten von dem Mann hast. Wenn nicht, würde ich noch bis heute Abend auf den Anruf warten - ansonsten hast du Grund anzunehmen, dass er die Sachen nicht herausgeben möchte. Da wäre dann deinerseits der Gang zur Polizei angesagt. Die werden ja wohl die Daten vorliegen haben. Herausgeben dürfen sie die sicher nicht, also direkt anzeigen. Wenn du das Zeug wieder hast, kannst du die Anzeige ja wieder zurückziehen, wenn du willst.


----------



## fuerstmyschkin (20. Juli 2020)

Das der Kontrolleur hier Verdacht geschöpft hat, kann ihm wohl keiner übel nehmen.

Nachdem aber die Sache unmissverständlich und durch Zeugenaussagen bestätigt aufgeklärt wurde, sich derart uneinsichtig zu zeigen kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.

Danach noch, meines Erachten widerrechtlich, die Angel einzukassieren finde ich schon dreist. Allein deswegen würde ich persönlich es auf eine Zivilklage anlegen.


----------



## fleks (20. Juli 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Gibt ja auch den Witz mit dem Aufseher und der sexuellen Belästigung wegen seines gebrauchsfertigen Geschlechtsorgans



Den würd ich gerne hören :-D Könnte mich evtl. aufmuntern ;-)


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (20. Juli 2020)

fleks schrieb:


> Den würd ich gerne hören :-D Könnte mich evtl. aufmuntern ;-)



Nun das war bereits der "Witz" 
Mann hat eigentlich immer seine Waffe dabei, kann aber nicht belangt werden, solange er sie nicht einsetzt!


----------



## fleks (20. Juli 2020)

Achja noch etwas. Es gibt viele Angler in Bayern die eine 3. oder 4. Rute am Wasser aufgebaut haben, aber keine Anbissstelle dran haben. Ich z.B. fische auf Karpfen mit 2 Angeln mit Ködern und eine Rute an der die Markerpose oder mein Deeper befestigt ist. Somit muss man nicht ständig umbauen. Wenn man die strenge Seite vertreten würde wie Lajos, wäre all das Illegal und als Fischwilderei einzustufen. Ich habe aber noch nie gehört, dass das ein Problem war /ist da viele das machen. Auch beim schleppen verwenden viele eine 3. Handangel mit Downrigger System die nach der strengen Auslegung ebenfalls verboten wäre (weil nur 2 Angeln erlaubt...). Ich selbst wurde schon beim Karpfenangeln kontrolliert und hatte eine 3. Rute mit dem Deeper im Wasser, netter Kontrolleur, hab den Deeper eingeholt und ihm gezeigt was das ist, und er hat keinerlei Probleme gemacht. 

"Mit Augenmaß und Menschenverstand" sollte das Credo der Aufseher sein, viele sehen aber in der Aufgabe des Fischkontrolleurs ihre verpasste Polizistenkarriere, weil sie den Einstellungstest nicht geschafft haben...

Auf jeden Fall schonmal danke für die Antworten an alle ! Hat mir sehr weitergeholfen. Ich berichte was raus kommt.


----------



## Jason (20. Juli 2020)

W


fleks schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall schonmal danke für die Antworten an alle ! Hat mir sehr weitergeholfen. Ich berichte was raus kommt.


Wir sind alle gespannt wie die Sache ausgeht. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## thanatos (20. Juli 2020)

ja der Ausgang ist sicher interessant - in Deutschland recht haben und recht bekommen
sind leider zwei Paar verschiedene Schuhe


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (20. Juli 2020)

Ich finde es auch skurril, dass zwei Aufseher gleich in Begleitung zweier Polizisten aufschlagen.
Ich bitte die Polizei selbst mehrfach im Jahr dazu. Aber erst, wenn ich vor Ort selbst die Sachlage geprüft habe und dann deren Unterstützung brauche.

Ausnahme, wenn man vorab  einen Termin setzt um gemeinsam gegen das Schwarzangeln vorzugehen.
In der Regel ist es zumindest bei uns so, dass die Polizei sich dann erst mal über den Gewässerwart bezüglich der Gewässer und deren Vorschriften aufklären lässt.

Wenn dies ggf. auch so ein Termin war, stell ich hier mal die Frage an den TE. Wurden denn die anderen Benannten auf den umliegenden Plätzen auch kontrolliert.
Müsstet ihr , wenn die sich als Zeugen sogar zur Verfügung stellen, ja mitbekommen haben. Außerdem schreibst Du, die Kontrolleure hätten sich nicht ausgewiesen. Wurden sie denn von Euch dazu aufgefordert?  Würde mich nämlich nicht wundern, wenn die Polizei die Daten von den Kontrolleuren auch nicht hat. Dann musst Du froh sein, wenn sie diese noch nachträglich ermitteln.

Wünsch Dir viel Erfolg, dass Du aus der ja nicht ganz unbedachten Nummer unbeschadet raus kommst.


----------



## Fruehling (20. Juli 2020)

Viele Anwälte drücken es so aus: "Vor Gericht bekommt man kein Recht, sondern ein Urteil."


----------



## sprogoe (20. Juli 2020)

Aber mal ehrlich, was soll ein Fischereiaufseher denn denken, wenn er ein aufgebautes Zelt am Wasser sieht, neben dem eine Angel liegt und niemand eine Fischereiberechtigung vorweisen kann? Momentan zwar nicht fangfähig, da nur ein Blei einghängt war, aber es theoretisch eine Sache von Sekunden ist, dort auch ein beködertes Vorfach einzuhängen. Eventuell ging er davon aus, daß ihr dort nächtigen wolltet und ev. bei Dunkelheit schwarzangeln.
Wenn man die Fischereiprüfung abgelegt hat, sollte man sich ein wenig bewußter verhalten, eure Wurfspielchen hättet ihr auch auf jeder anderen Wiese abhalten können und nicht gerade unmittelbar am Wasser.


----------



## fishhawk (20. Juli 2020)

Hallo,



fleks schrieb:


> Den würd ich gerne hören :-D Könnte mich evtl. aufmuntern ;-)



Ein Angler geht mit seiner Frau zum Angeln. Er legt die Ruten aus, sie legt sich im Bikini daneben. Dann fällt ihm ein, dass er seinen Erlaubnisschein im Auto vergessen hat. Er zieht die Ruten ein und stellt sie mit eingehängten Ködern ab und macht sich auf den Weg zum Parkplatz.  Kaum ist er weg kommt ein Kontrolleur vorbei, sieht die Frau und die Ruten und beschuldigt sie einer Ordnungswidrigkeit nach Art 77 BayFig, da sie mit gebrauchsfertigem Gerät am Wasser angetroffen wurde. Darauf hin meint die Frau, dann würde sie den Aufseher wegen sexueller Belästigung anzeigen. Der fragt ganz verdutzt wie sie denn darauf käme.
Sie meint, er habe sich ihr mit gebrauchsfertigem Gerät genähert und zeigt auf seine Hose, die sich beim Anblick der gut gebauten Frau im Bikini deutlich wölbt. Worauf sich der Aufseher schleunigst von dannen macht.

Nimm also nächstes mal  besser ein sexy Mädel mit.


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Juli 2020)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Eventue*ll ging er davon aus,..............................*daß ihr dort nächtigen wolltet und ev. bei Dunkelheit schwarzangeln.




Das ist völlig unerheblich!
Man kann nach der Denkweise auch davon ausgehen, dass jemand der ein Auto besitzt zu schnell fährt.
Muss der darum von vornherein Strafe bezahlen oder warten wir doch lieber darauf dass er tatsächlich mal zu schnell fährt?

Nichts als Unterstellungen aber aufrgrund von diesen sollte(hoffentlich) niemand verurteilt werden!


----------



## Flatfischer (20. Juli 2020)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Aber mal ehrlich, was soll ein Fischereiaufseher denn denken, wenn er ein aufgebautes Zelt am Wasser sieht, neben dem eine Angel liegt und niemand eine Fischereiberechtigung vorweisen kann?



Das habe ich mir auch gedacht. Ich war einige Jahre Fischereiaufseher (wenn auch in Niedersachsen und nicht in Bayern). In der Situation hätte es auch mit mir Ärger gegeben (insbesondere, wenn man dann noch Kunstköder findet). Wenn mir dann einer erzählt hätte, dass man nur neckische Spielchen betrieben hat: Ausreden sind wie A....löcher, da hat auch jeder eins. Zumindest war das Verhalten des TE nicht gerade schlau; manch einer bettelt geradezu um Ärger. Die Reaktion der Aufseher (wenn es sich denn alles so abgespielt hat) mag vielleicht überzogen sein; ist aber für mich durchaus auch nachvollziehbar.

Flatfischer


----------



## fishhawk (20. Juli 2020)

Hallo,



Flatfischer schrieb:


> Die Reaktion der Aufseher (wenn es sich denn alles so abgespielt hat) mag vielleicht überzogen sein; ist aber für mich durchaus auch nachvollziehbar.



Menschlich nachvollziehbar, aber auch Aufseher haben eben rechtsstaatlichen Regeln zu folgen.

Wenn eben kein gebrauchsfertiges Angelgerät oder sonstige Beweise gefunden wurden, muss man auch nen Schwarzangler zähneknirschend laufen lassen.


----------



## Andal (20. Juli 2020)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Viele Anwälte drücken es so aus: "Vor Gericht bekommt man kein Recht, sondern ein Urteil."


Der Anwalt ist auch fein raus, denn er gewinnt immer (Geld), ganz egal, wie der Fall endet.


----------



## Fruehling (20. Juli 2020)

...einem Arzt nicht unähnlich, ich weiß...


----------



## fleks (20. Juli 2020)

Flatfischer schrieb:


> Das habe ich mir auch gedacht. Ich war einige Jahre Fischereiaufseher (wenn auch in Niedersachsen und nicht in Bayern). In der Situation hätte es auch mit mir Ärger gegeben (insbesondere, wenn man dann noch Kunstköder findet). Wenn mir dann einer erzählt hätte, dass man nur neckische Spielchen betrieben hat: Ausreden sind wie A....löcher, da hat auch jeder eins. Zumindest war das Verhalten des TE nicht gerade schlau; manch einer bettelt geradezu um Ärger. Die Reaktion der Aufseher (wenn es sich denn alles so abgespielt hat) mag vielleicht überzogen sein; ist aber für mich durchaus auch nachvollziehbar.
> 
> Flatfischer



Klar, verstehe ich. Trotzdem muss auch der Aufseher sich an Regeln halten. Allein ein Verdacht der auf keine Rechtsgrundlage basiert reicht nicht aus.


----------



## Andal (20. Juli 2020)

Das ganze dürfte nach meiner Meinung ausgehen, wie das Hornberger Schießen und im schlimmsten Fall eine moderate Busse nach sich ziehen.


----------



## sprogoe (20. Juli 2020)

fleks schrieb:


> Klar, verstehe ich. Trotzdem muss auch der Aufseher sich an Regeln halten. Allein ein Verdacht der auf keine Rechtsgrundlage basiert reicht nicht aus.


Hör mal,
wer sich in Verdacht bringt, muß sich doch nachher nicht beschweren, daß er verdächtigt wird.
Du hast Dich leichtsinnig verhalten und Dir damit Ärger ins Haus geholt. Wer weiß, was der Aufseher schon alles erlebt hat und nun, in Deinem Fall, über reagiert hat.
Ich glaube auch, daß zu keiner Anklage und somit zu einer Verurteilung kommt, warte es einfach ab und laß Dir das eine Lehre sein.
Wer mit dem Feuer spielt, kann sich auch leicht verbrennen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Juli 2020)

sprogoe schrieb:


> wer sich in Verdacht bringt, muß sich doch nachher nicht beschweren,




Falsch!
Er hat sich ja nicht in Verdacht gebracht, sondern sich gesetzeskonform verhalten.
Dass ein Kontrolletti da per Unterstellung einen Verdacht draus macht, ist eine ganz andere Sache!
Der hat immer unvoreingenommen zu handeln. Ansonsten ist er fehl am Platz!
Es gibt aber auch nette Kontrolletis, die wissen was sich gehört.


----------



## fleks (20. Juli 2020)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Hör mal,
> wer sich in Verdacht bringt, muß sich doch nachher nicht beschweren, daß er verdächtigt wird.
> Du hast Dich leichtsinnig verhalten und Dir damit Ärger ins Haus geholt. Wer weiß, was der Aufseher schon alles erlebt hat und nun, in Deinem Fall, über reagiert hat.
> Ich glaube auch, daß zu keiner Anklage und somit zu einer Verurteilung kommt, warte es einfach ab und laß Dir das eine Lehre sein.
> Wer mit dem Feuer spielt, kann sich auch leicht verbrennen.



Hör mal, entweder es gibt eine gesetzliche Grenze - in diesem Fall das gebrauchsfertige Fanggerät - und in meiner Fischerprüfung (wie auch andere hier) haben gelernt dass das erst der Fall ist wenn ein Köder mit Anbisstelle dran ist, oder es gibt keine gesetzliche Grenze sondern nur Befindlichkeiten und Verdachtsfälle. Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass das was uns in der Fischerprüfung gelehrt wurde auch nach Recht gilt. Deswegen lass ich mir hier keine Leichtsinnigkeit vorwerfen.
Mag sein, dass es komisch aussieht, genauso wie ich ein Handy im Auto liegen habe beim Fahren. Es gibt jedoch eine Rechtsgrundlage - kein Tippen am Handy, kein Telefonieren - und PUNKT. Man kann niemanden dafür "Leichtsinnigkeit" vorwerfen, wenn er ein Handy im Auto liegen hat. Noch weniger bestrafen.

Gebrauchsfertiges Angelgerät = Aufgebaute Rute, Haken, Köder.
Gebrauchsfertige Waffe in der Jagd = Aufgebaut und Geladen
Gebrauchsfertiges Fahrzeug = Vollgetankt, fahrbereit, und Schlüssel
Nicht gebrauchsfertiges Fahrzeug = Vollgetankt, Schlüssel aber keine Räder
Gebrauchsfertiger Toaster = Funktioniert und ist angesteckt.
Nicht gebrauchsfertiger Toaster = Nicht angesteckt...

Ich stimme dir sofern zu, dass ein Verdachtsmoment im Raum steht, den ich aber versucht habe in Ruhe zu erläutern. Genauso wie ein Polizist fragen darf, was man mit der Flasche Vodka im Kofferraum seines Autos vor habe, aber er darf sie nicht einfach konfeszieren, weil er einen Verdacht hat ich könnte die ja trinken.

Entweder wir haben einen Rechtsrahmen, oder nur Befindlichkeiten und Verdachtsfälle...


----------



## Heilbutt (20. Juli 2020)

bin gespannt wie das ausgeht...

… nicht selten sind es ja noch die - entscheidenden - _gesprochenen_ Wörter, die in der Situation ja vielleicht
im Eifer des Wortgefechts gefallen sein _könnten_, die Sache letztlich eskalieren ließen, und hier evtl. unerwähnt blieben...

Gruß
Holger


----------



## rhinefisher (20. Juli 2020)

Zum Glück darf man in dieser unserer Republik überall mit seiner Rute spielen - solange kein Haken angeknüppert ist....


----------



## 50er-Jäger (20. Juli 2020)

Was haben denn die Polizisten dazu gesagt, dass der Kontrolletti die Angel einkassiert hat?


----------



## Lajos1 (20. Juli 2020)

fleks schrieb:


> Achja noch etwas. Es gibt viele Angler in Bayern die eine 3. oder 4. Rute am Wasser aufgebaut haben, aber keine Anbissstelle dran haben. Ich z.B. fische auf Karpfen mit 2 Angeln mit Ködern und eine Rute an der die Markerpose oder mein Deeper befestigt ist. Somit muss man nicht ständig umbauen. Wenn man die strenge Seite vertreten würde wie Lajos, wäre all das Illegal und als Fischwilderei einzustufen.



Hallo,

das ist etwas ganz anderes, da bist Du an einem Gewässer, an dem Du fischereiberechtigt bist. Mal ganz in Ernst, bei Deiner Geschichte kann ich schon verstehen, dass sich da ein Fischereiaufseher verarscht vorkommt und diese Angaben erstmal für eine reine Schutzbehauptung hält.
Aber, ich glaube ja auch, dass da nichts dabei herauskommt. Übrigens auch nicht, wenn Du den Fischereiaufseher anzeigst. Weswegen eigentlich?

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fleks (20. Juli 2020)

50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Was haben denn die Polizisten dazu gesagt, dass der Kontrolletti die Angel einkassiert hat?


Nix, die haben sich hinten und vorn nicht ausgekannt. die waren extrem jung.


----------



## fleks (20. Juli 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das ist etwas ganz anderes, da bist Du an einem Gewässer, an dem Du fischereiberechtigt bist. Mal ganz in Ernst, bei Deiner Geschichte kann ich schon verstehen, dass sich da ein Fischereiaufseher verarscht vorkommt und diese Angaben erstmal für eine reine Schutzbehauptung hält.
> Aber, ich glaube ja auch, dass da nichts dabei herauskommt. Übrigens auch nicht, wenn Du den Fischereiaufseher anzeigst. Weswegen eigentlich?
> ...



Rechtsbeugung
Diebstahl
Unrechtmäßiges Einziehen von Eigentum
Keine Masken getragen
Sich nicht ausgewiesen
Nötigung
Beschwerde bei ihrem Verein
Offizielle Beschwerde beim Verband
...

wie gesagt, nur wenn sie mich ärgern wollen ;-). 

Aber Lajos, das ist nichts anderes, les' dir das Fischereigesetz durch. Dort steht dass "Überschreiten der Befugnis ... zB. weil mehr Angeln als erlaubt .... ist als Fischwilderei einzustufen" also genau der gleiche Tatbestand.

Klar - wirft fragen auf - hab ich den Beiden aber erklärt. Deswegen soll ein Fischereiaufseher nur dann zum Fischereiaufseher gemacht werden, wenn er weiß wie man mit Augenmaß in so einer Situation reagiert.


----------



## fuerstmyschkin (20. Juli 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das ist etwas ganz anderes, da bist Du an einem Gewässer, an dem Du fischereiberechtigt bist. Mal ganz in Ernst, bei Deiner Geschichte kann ich schon verstehen, dass sich da ein Fischereiaufseher verarscht vorkommt und diese Angaben erstmal für eine reine Schutzbehauptung hält.
> Aber, ich glaube ja auch, dass da nichts dabei herauskommt. Übrigens auch nicht, wenn Du den Fischereiaufseher anzeigst. Weswegen eigentlich?
> ...




Dass der Aufseher bei der Nummer verdacht schöpft, kann ihm niemand verdenken, ist aber auch nicht der springende Punkt.

So wie er es darstellt, hat er dem Aufseher aus meiner Sicht glaubhaft (Videos + Zeugenaussagen unbeteiligter Dritter) vermittelt, dass er nicht schwarz geangelt hat.
Selbst die "sichergestellte" Rute war nicht fangfertig, spätestens in dem Moment hat der Kontrolleur aber auch garnichts mehr gegen ihn in der Hand.

Und eins kann ich euch versichern, meine Rute hätte der Herr nicht eingezogen, auch oder gerade dann wenn zwei Polizisten dabei sind, ganz einfach weil er 0,0 in der Hand hat, was seinen Anfangsverdacht, so einleuchtend der auch sein mochte, stützen würde.


----------



## fishhawk (20. Juli 2020)

Hallo,



fleks schrieb:


> Sich nicht ausgewiesen



Das scheint dein Fehler gewesen zu sein, denn Du hast ja nicht nach seinem Ausweis gefragt.

Ob er seine Dienstmarke sichtbar getragen hat, wird sich im Nachhinein nicht mehr feststellen lassen.



fleks schrieb:


> Deswegen soll ein Fischereiaufseher nur dann zum Fischereiaufseher gemacht werden, wenn er weiß wie man mit Augenmaß in so einer Situation reagiert.



Sehe ich auch so.

In Bayern muss ein staatlicher Aufseher aber wenigsten nen Lehrgang machen und eine Prüfung absolvieren, bei der seine Zuverlässigkeit und seine persönliche und fachliche Eignung geprüft wird. Scheint aber nicht allen Bundesländern so zu sein.

Gibt aber auch Autofahrer, die nach der Fahrprüfung  ganz anders agieren.

Die große Mehrheit der Kontrolleure mit denen ich zu tun hatte, waren aber ganz in Ordnung.

Ausnahmen bestätigen da halt die Regel.


----------



## Lajos1 (20. Juli 2020)

fleks schrieb:


> Rechtsbeugung
> Diebstahl
> Unrechtmäßiges Einziehen von Eigentum
> Keine Masken getragen
> ...



Hallo,

Dir ist aber auch klar, dass ihr dort weder Zelten noch ein Feuer anmachen durftet und falls dort kein offizieller Weg hinführte, ihr auch kein Uferbetretungsrecht hattet. Sicher, da wird meist darüber hinweggesehen, aber legal ist es trotzdem nicht. Deine "Anklagepunkte" kannst Du vergessen, da sticht keiner wirklich und das verläuft genauso im Sand wie das von der anderen Richtung. Ganz einfach mal etwas herunterkommen und ruhiger werden.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Lajos1 (20. Juli 2020)

fuerstmyschkin schrieb:


> Dass der Aufseher bei der Nummer verdacht schöpft, kann ihm niemand verdenken, ist aber auch nicht der springende Punkt.
> 
> So wie er es darstellt, hat er dem Aufseher aus meiner Sicht glaubhaft (Videos + Zeugenaussagen unbeteiligter Dritter) vermittelt, dass er nicht schwarz geangelt hat.
> Selbst die "sichergestellte" Rute war nicht fangfertig, spätestens in dem Moment hat der Kontrolleur aber auch garnichts mehr gegen ihn in der Hand.
> ...



Hallo,

na ja, es wurden Köder mitgeführt. Da gibt es schon Erklärungsbedarf. Ganz so einfach ist das nicht.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Lajos1 (20. Juli 2020)

[QUOTE="fishhawk, post: 5070903, member: 291
Die große Mehrheit der Kontrolleure mit denen ich zu tun hatte, waren aber ganz in Ordnung.
[/QUOTE]

Hallo,

in 60 Jahren Angelei bin ich noch keinem unhöflichen Fischereiaufseher begegnet.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## 50er-Jäger (20. Juli 2020)

fleks schrieb:


> Nix, die haben sich hinten und vorn nicht ausgekannt. die waren extrem jung.



Wäre meine nächste Frage, warum lässt du dir deinen Kram abnehmen? Mein Eigentum nimmt bestimmt keiner einfach so mit...


----------



## fuerstmyschkin (20. Juli 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> na ja, es wurden Köder mitgeführt. Da gibt es schon Erklärungsbedarf. Ganz so einfach ist das nicht.
> 
> ...



Das stimmt zwar, aber das Mitführen allein erfüllt keinerlei Tatbestand und zwar aus den Gründen, die hier im Verlauf bereits dargelegt wurden.

Was das wilde campieren angeht, das steht auf einem anderen Blatt, wurde aber wohl weder von den Herrschaften angezeigt noch fällt das in den Zuständigkeitsbereich der Fischereiaufsicht.

Meiner Meinung nach waren die Herren hier einfach zu stur einzusehen, dass sie sich hier geirrt haben.


----------



## fishhawk (20. Juli 2020)

Hallo,



Lajos1 schrieb:


> bin ich noch keinem unhöflichen Fischereiaufseher begegnet.



In DE ganz selten, in Kanada noch nie. Obwohl ich Kanada in Relation zu den Angeltagen häufiger kontrolliert wurde als in DE.

Die sind da zwar bewaffnet,  haben es aber nicht nötig einen auf Blockwart zu machen.


----------



## fuerstmyschkin (20. Juli 2020)

Ich hatte bisher auch noch keine Probleme, im Gegenteil ich habe an der Saar einem Kontrolleur schon unaufgefordert meine Papiere vorgelegt ob wohl ich bereits eingepackt hatte, als der Herr um die Ecke kam.

Ich halte mich da generell an das Motto: "So wie es in den Wald hineinruft, so schallt es auch heraus." Im Guten, wie im Schlechten...


----------



## fuerstmyschkin (20. Juli 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das kenne ich so aus Frankreich, dort ist der Polizist und der Fischereiaufseher die selbe Person. Hab bei der ersten Kontrolle auf französischem Boden nicht schlecht gestaunt als da plötzlich jemand mit nem 9mm Locher am Gürtel stand.


----------



## Lajos1 (20. Juli 2020)

50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Wäre meine nächste Frage, warum lässt du dir deinen Kram abnehmen? Mein Eigentum nimmt bestimmt keiner einfach so mit...



Hallo,

in Bayern ist der Fischereiaufseher dazu berechtigt. Der darf sogar Dein Auto durchsuchen. 

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fleks (20. Juli 2020)

50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Wäre meine nächste Frage, warum lässt du dir deinen Kram abnehmen? Mein Eigentum nimmt bestimmt keiner einfach so mit...



Hab ja gesagt dass er das nicht soll, daraufhin hat er gleich mit mehreren Anzeigen gedroht wegen diesem und jenem. Polizei stand da und zuckte mit den Schultern ^^. Die Aufseher waren auf 180 mit denen war nicht zu reden. Die Polizisten, wenn auch ahnungslos, waren eher genervt von den zweien und blieben wenigstens cool.


----------



## fleks (20. Juli 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> in Bayern ist der Fischereiaufseher dazu berechtigt. Der darf sogar Dein Auto durchsuchen.
> 
> ...



Stimmt auch nur halb Lajos, der Fischereiaufseher ist dazu berechtigt, wenn eine Tat auf der Hand liegt !


----------



## fleks (20. Juli 2020)

Art. 77 BayFig:

"(2) Mit Geldbuße kann belegt werden, wer vorsätzlich oder fahrlässig
[...]
3.
ein *gebrauchsfertiges Fanggerät* auf einem Fischwasser, in oder an einem Wasserfahrzeug oder außerhalb der öffentlichen Wege in der Nähe eines Fischwassers mit sich führt, ohne in dem betreffenden Gewässer zum Fischfang befugt zu sein."

weiter heißt es...

" (4) Ist eine *vorsätzliche Ordnungswidrigkeit* nach Abs. 1 bis 3 *begangen worden*, so können Gegenstände, auf die sich die Ordnungswidrigkeit bezieht, und Gegenstände, die zu ihrer Begehung oder Vorbereitung gebraucht worden oder bestimmt gewesen sind, eingezogen werden; Gegenstände in diesem Sinn sind auch die bei der Ordnungswidrigkeit verwendeten Verpackungs- und Beförderungsmittel. 2 § 23 des Gesetzes über Ordnungswidrigkeiten ist anzuwenden.


----------



## fuerstmyschkin (20. Juli 2020)

fleks schrieb:


> Hab ja gesagt dass er das nicht soll, daraufhin hat er gleich mit mehreren Anzeigen gedroht wegen diesem und jenem. Polizei stand da und zuckte mit den Schultern ^^. Die Aufseher waren auf 180 mit denen war nicht zu reden. Die Polizisten, wenn auch ahnungslos, waren eher genervt von den zweien und blieben wenigstens cool.



Und genau deshalb sollte man denen auf die Finger klopfen. Sie haben meines Erachtens nicht nur ihren Aufgabe lausig ausgeführt sondern nebenbei auch noch ihre Kompetenzen weit überschritten und fühlen sich zu allem Überfluss auch noch vollkommen im Recht. 

Zeigt man solchen Leuten ihr Fehlverhalten nicht auf, lernen sie nichts draus, im Gegenteil sie fühlen sich dadurch bestätigt, was irgendwann soweit geht, dass sie sich selbst als die allmächtigen Herrscher am Wasser sehen, zum Schaden aller anderen beteiligten.


----------



## rhinefisher (20. Juli 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Deine "Anklagepunkte" kannst Du vergessen, da sticht keiner wirklich und das verläuft genauso im Sand wie das von der anderen Richtung.
> 
> Nicht unbedingt - Strafverfolgunsantrag heißt da das Zauberwort.
> Den stellt man bei der zuständigen Staatsanwaltschaft... .


----------



## Andal (20. Juli 2020)

fuerstmyschkin schrieb:


> Das kenne ich so aus Frankreich, dort ist der Polizist und der Fischereiaufseher die selbe Person. Hab bei der ersten Kontrolle auf französischem Boden nicht schlecht gestaunt als da plötzlich jemand mit nem 9mm Locher am Gürtel stand.


Meinetwegen fahren die mit der Panzerhaubitze vor. So lange der Ton angemessen bleibt und man keinen "Schmutz am Schuh" hat, wird auch alles in einer geordneten Form ablaufen. Hatte auch schon plötzliche Kontrollen der Guarda in Irland und alles was festgestellt wurde, dass man am Vorabend gemeinsam schön getrunken und weniger schön gesungen hat.


----------



## fuerstmyschkin (20. Juli 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Meinetwegen fahren die mit der Panzerhaubitze vor.



Da muss ich dir ausnahmsweise widersprechen. Eine Panzerhaubitze würde durch den Lärm und die Erschütterungen die Fische zu sehr verschrecken.


----------



## Lajos1 (20. Juli 2020)

fleks schrieb:


> Stimmt auch nur halb Lajos, der Fischereiaufseher ist dazu berechtigt, wenn eine Tat auf der Hand liegt !



Hallo,

nein, er darf Fanggeräte, Fische, auch soweit diese sich in Fahrzeugen befinden und Fischbehälter kontrollieren und dies alles im Rahmen einer normalen Kontrolle. Wie sollte er sonst auch wirksam die Einhaltung von Fangbeschränkungen etc. prüfen können. Hierzu nennt das Fischereigesetz den Begriff: "Jederzeit"

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Lajos1 (20. Juli 2020)

Hallo

also ich würde da kleinere Brötchen backen. Fischereigesetz: Art 72, die Fischereiaufseher können.................  Fische und andere Sachen sicherstellen, die unberechtigt erlangt worden sind oder bei Zuwiderhandlungen gegen Rechtsvorschriften verwendet wurden oder *verwendet werden sollen.* Und da könnte man schon, wegen der mitgeführten Köder, etwas konstruieren. Es gilt halt meist, wie man in den Wald hineinschreit, so kommt das Echo.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (20. Juli 2020)

^ Schlimm genug, wenn zwei Knaller die sich nicht einmal legitimieren hoheitliche Aufgaben wahrnehmen dürfen.


----------



## Lajos1 (20. Juli 2020)

Drehrumbum schrieb:


> ^ Schlimm genug, wenn zwei Knaller die sich nicht einmal legitimieren hoheitliche Aufgaben wahrnehmen dürfen.



Hallo,

man muss aber auch berücksichtigen, das sind Leute, die den Job ehrenamtlich machen und dafür sorgen, dass bei uns an den Gewässern die Sache halbwegs ordentlich abläuft. Dafür werden sie oft dumm angeredet, oft angelogen oder auch bedroht. Ich kenne einen, der geht nur noch mit seinem Rottweiler los.
Ganz einfach mal den Job selber 5 Jahre lang machen, die suchen immer welche, also Freiwillige vor, dann weiss man auch, was da einem oft für Stories aufgetischt werden. 

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fleks (20. Juli 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> also ich würde da kleinere Brötchen backen. Fischereigesetz: Art 72, die Fischereiaufseher können.................  Fische und andere Sachen sicherstellen, die unberechtigt erlangt worden sind oder bei Zuwiderhandlungen gegen Rechtsvorschriften verwendet wurden oder *verwendet werden sollen.* Und da könnte man schon, wegen der mitgeführten Köder, etwas konstruieren. Es gilt halt meist, wie man in den Wald hineinschreit, so kommt das Echo.
> 
> ...



Dafür dass ich um 4 Uhr früh aus meinem Schlaf gerissen wurde, mit LED Stirnlampen ins Gesicht geblendet wurde und mir gleich wüste Unterstellungen anhören musste von den zwei Konsorten die sich nicht mal vorgestellt haben (nicht mal gesagt haben dass sie von der Fischrereiaufsicht sind) als ich gefragt hab "Was is hier eigentlich los", war ich noch relativ entspannt... In dem Sinne, nicht in den Wald hineingeschrien, trotzdem ein sauunfreundliches Echo gehört...


----------



## fleks (20. Juli 2020)

Das witzige ist ja, dass ich meinen 4 Kumpels am Lagefeuer noch mit meiner ausgedruckten Powerpoint Präsentation erklärt habe, dass man hier nicht fischen darf weil man im Verein sein muss usw... und hab ihnen erklärt wie eine Forelle lebt, was sie frisst und dass jeder Angler ein Umweltfreund ist... hab Aufklärungsarbeit erster Güte am Wasser betrieben, und dann bin es genau ICH den sie dranhaben wollen... HAHA is fast schon zum lachen


----------



## Micha1450 (20. Juli 2020)

Ihr macht komische Partys


----------



## dosenelch (20. Juli 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> in Bayern ist der Fischereiaufseher dazu berechtigt. Der darf sogar Dein Auto durchsuchen.
> 
> ...




Das wage ich zu bezweifeln. Er mag und wird berechtigt sein, sich Angelgerät und den Fang zeigen zu lassen. 
Sicherlich wird er aber wohl kaum eigenmächtig Hand an das Fahrzeug legen und dieses durchsuchen dürfen.


----------



## Lajos1 (20. Juli 2020)

fleks schrieb:


> Dafür dass ich um 4 Uhr früh aus meinem Schlaf gerissen wurde, mit LED Stirnlampen ins Gesicht geblendet wurde und mir gleich wüste Unterstellungen anhören musste von den zwei Konsorten die sich nicht mal vorgestellt haben (nicht mal gesagt haben dass sie von der Fischrereiaufsicht sind) als ich gefragt hab "Was is hier eigentlich los", war ich noch relativ entspannt... In dem Sinne, nicht in den Wald hineingeschrien, trotzdem ein sauunfreundliches Echo gehört...



Hallo,

Du schreibst in Deinem ersten Beitrag selbst, dass Du erstmal, wegen Verschlafenheit, nichts auf die Reihe bekamst, wie kannst Du dann später alles im Detail beschreiben.
Ich stelle mal fest; ihr habt verbotenerweise gezeltet, ihr habt verbotenerweise ein Feuer angemacht (ist in Deutschland so ohne weiteres nirgends erlaubt). Das mit der Rute und den mitgeführten Ködern sieht im Zuammenhang mit Art.72 des Bayerischen Fischereigesetzes auch nicht so gut aus, denn das "verwendet werden sollen" könnte man schon unterstellen, warum sollte man denn sonst Köder mitführen? Damit diese an die frische Luft kommen (Beispiel), wäre in diesem Zusammenhang keine gute Ausrede und glaubt auch kein Mensch.
Außerdem könnte es noch sein, dass ihr gegen § 30 des Bundesnaturschutzgesetzes und gegen § 30 des Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetzes verstossen habt. Dies kann man aber nur beurteilen, wenn man die Örtlichkeit einsieht.
Die Powerpoint Präsentation besagt gar nichts. Die hat in diesem Zusammenhang keine Aussagekraft.
Also, wie gesagt kleinere Brötchen backen und mehr auf good will machen, kommt besser an und führt hier auch eher zum Ziel, denn wenn sich die Fischereiaufseher auf die Hinterfüsse stellen, hast Du die schlechteren Karten besonders noch, wenn die beiden Paragraphen der oben erwähnten Gesetze verletzt sein sollten.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Lajos1 (20. Juli 2020)

dosenelch schrieb:


> Das wage ich zu bezweifeln. Er mag und wird berechtigt sein, sich Angelgerät und den Fang zeigen zu lassen.
> Sicherlich wird er aber wohl kaum eigenmächtig Hand an das Fahrzeug legen und dieses durchsuchen dürfen.



Hallo,

aber er kann von Dir verlangen, dass Du Dein Auto öffnest, einschließlich des Kofferraums und ihm relevante Sachen zeigst bzw. öffnest, wenn diese nicht einsehbar sind.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fleks (20. Juli 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Du schreibst in Deinem ersten Beitrag selbst, dass Du erstmal, wegen Verschlafenheit, nichts auf die Reihe bekamst, wie kannst Du dann später alles im Detail beschreiben.
> Ich stelle mal fest; ihr habt verbotenerweise gezeltet, ihr habt verbotenerweise ein Feuer angemacht (ist in Deutschland so ohne weiteres nirgends erlaubt). Das mit der Rute und den mitgeführten Ködern sieht im Zuammenhang mit Art.72 des Bayerischen Fischereigesetzes auch nicht so gut aus, denn das "verwendet werden sollen" könnte man schon unterstellen, warum sollte man denn sonst Köder mitführen? Damit diese an die frische Luft kommen (Beispiel), wäre in diesem Zusammenhang keine gute Ausrede und glaubt auch kein Mensch.
> ...




Lajos, 

es scheint du nimmst hier die Rolle des Paragraphenreiters ein und legst alles auf die Goldwaage. Wenn du meinst die Powerpoint besagt gar nichts, dann sag ich, eine Rute am Wasser ohne Anbissstelle sagt gar nichts, somit ist das für mich erledigt.

Nein haben wir nicht, weil kein NSG, wussten die Aufseher auch nicht...


----------



## Lajos1 (20. Juli 2020)

fleks schrieb:


> Lajos,
> 
> es scheint du nimmst hier die Rolle des Paragraphenreiters ein und legst alles auf die Goldwaage. Wenn du meinst die Powerpoint besagt gar nichts, dann sag ich, eine Rute am Wasser ohne Anbissstelle sagt gar nichts, somit ist das für mich erledigt.
> 
> Nein haben wir nicht, weil kein NSG, wussten die Aufseher auch nicht...



Hallo,

Du scheinst nicht zu verstehen, dass ich Dir nur einen Tipp aufzeigen wollte (good will) wie Du leichter aus der Sache herauskommen kannst. Die Rute ohne Anbissstelle ist auch nicht das große Thema. Aber in Verbindung mit den mitgeführten Ködern, kann die Sache schon ganz anders angesehen werden (siehe Art. 72).
Ein Naturschutzgebiet ist nicht nötig um gegen einen oder auch beide der von mir erwähnten Paragraphen verstossen zu können. Aber wie gesagt, dies kann man nur beurteilen, wenn man die Örtlichkeit einsieht.
Ich bin durchaus kein Paragraphgenreiter nur kenn ich mich da ein bißchen aus. Du hast hier um Rat nachgesucht, den habe ich Dir gegeben, dass er Dir nicht passt nun, das ist Deine Angelegenheit.
Aber vielleicht sehen das die Fischereiaufseher mit dem etwas zeitlichen Abstand nicht so verbissen wie Du, hoffe ich für Dich.
Und denk immer an den alten bayerischen Spruch: der Ober sticht den Unter. Viel Glück

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## fuerstmyschkin (20. Juli 2020)

[QUOTE="Lajos1, post: 5070988, member: 190203"
Ich stelle mal fest; ihr habt verbotenerweise gezeltet, ihr habt verbotenerweise ein Feuer angemacht (ist in Deutschland so ohne weiteres nirgends erlaubt). Das mit der Rute und den mitgeführten Ködern sieht im Zuammenhang mit Art.72 des Bayerischen Fischereigesetzes auch nicht so gut aus, denn das "verwendet werden sollen" könnte man schon unterstellen, warum sollte man denn sonst Köder mitführen? Damit diese an die frische Luft kommen (Beispiel), wäre in diesem Zusammenhang keine gute Ausrede und glaubt auch kein Mensch.
Außerdem könnte es noch sein, dass ihr gegen § 30 des Bundesnaturschutzgesetzes und gegen § 30 des Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetzes verstossen habt. Dies kann man aber nur beurteilen, wenn man die Örtlichkeit einsieht.
[/QUOTE]

Wie ich bereits erwähnte tuen die eventuellen Verstöße durch das Campieren etc. überhaupt keine Rolle, da die Herren in ihrer Eigenschaft als Fischereiaufseher dafür überhaupt nicht Zuständig sind.

Der im höchsten Falle unglückliche aber nicht gesetzeswidrige Auftritt des TE neben einem Fischereigewässer eine nicht fangfertige Angel abzustellen rechtfertigt in keiner Weise einen solchen Auftritt á la Aushilfsgestapo. Das geht einfach nicht, lässt man sowas gewähren ist das eine Einladung für Willkür aller Art.

Er hat da noch besonnen reagiert, wäre ich um vier Uhr morgens so geweckt worden, wäre meine Antwort wohl noch im nächsten Dorf hörbar gewesen.

Egal was der TE getan hat oder nicht, selbst Dynamitfischen rechtfertigt nicht so einen Auftritt.


----------



## kridkram (20. Juli 2020)

Jetzt muss ich nochmal nachhaken, wer kennt sich im bayrischen Fischereigesetz aus?
Ich gehe aber stark davon aus,egal in welchem Bundesland, Kontrolleure MÜSSEN sich ausweisen und das ohne Aufforderung! 
Bei uns hier läuft das so und wenn sie das nicht tun, bekommen sie auch von mir nichts zu sehen!
Wenn dann noch Polizei dabei ist und verhält sich so wie geschildert, ist das ja noch bedenklicher. 
Ich hätte sie aufgefordert, die Kontrolleure zu überzeugen sich auszuweisen. 
Tun sie das nicht, hätte ich bei der Polizei angerufen. 
Zum Thema Verhalten und Befindlichkeiten von Kontrolleuren, egal was man ( hab selber paar Jahre kontrolliert) erlebt hat, man hat und muss sich immer korrekt und gesetzeskonform verhalten. 
Ich selbst bin auch schon kontrolliert worden und immer haben die Kontrolleure freundlich gegrüßt  und sich unaufgefordert ausgewiesen!
Fleks
Lass dir solchen Mist nicht gefallen und zeige Ihnen das es so nicht geht.


----------



## dosenelch (20. Juli 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> aber er kann von Dir verlangen, dass Du Dein Auto öffnest, einschließlich des Kofferraums und ihm relevante Sachen zeigst bzw. öffnest, wenn diese nicht einsehbar sind.
> 
> ...



Das ist schon mal was anderes. Und verlangen kann er erstmal alles. Was und ob ich ihm aber an IM Auto befindlichen Gegenständen zeige, bestimme zunächst mal ich. Verhält er sich mir gegenüber korrekt und freundlich, habe ich damit kein Problem. 
Kommt er mir allerdings ohne Anlass und ohne mein Zutun von vornherein krumm, kann er meinetwegen die Gesetzeshüter rufen oder sich zum Teufel scheren.


----------



## fishhawk (20. Juli 2020)

Hallo,



kridkram schrieb:


> Ich gehe aber stark davon aus,egal in welchem Bundesland, Kontrolleure MÜSSEN sich ausweisen und das ohne Aufforderung!



Da liegst Du für Bayern falsch.

Dort müssen sie m.W. den Dienstausweis nur auf Verlangen vorzeigen, aber ihr Dienstabzeichen sichtbar tragen.

Es ist aber auch in Bayern allgemein Usus, dass sich ein Aufseher als solcher vorstellt und den Ausweis zeigt.

Ob die Sachlage eine Beschlagnahme gerechtfertigt hat, müssen die Juristen entscheiden.

So richtig schlau haben sich meiner Meinung nach da beide Seiten nicht verhalten.

Wobei ich die Reaktion der Aufseher auch für überzogen halte, wenn die geschilderte Sachlage so stimmt.


----------



## Andal (20. Juli 2020)

Ich würde es halt jetzt einfach mal kommen lassen, bevor ich alle Rösser scheu mache. Ich bin gebürtiger und aufgewachsener Oberbayer und ich kenne es zu gut, wie impulsiv ich und meine Landsleute sein können. Die Joppe haben wir schnell ausgezogen und aufgestrickt, aber bis wir wirklich zuhauen dauert es dann doch sehr lang, oder es bleibt bloss bei der Anplärrerei. 

*Nach Laufen laufen d' Ross ned so!*


----------



## Toni_1962 (20. Juli 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Falsch!
> Er hat sich ja nicht in Verdacht gebracht, sondern sich gesetzeskonform verhalten.
> Dass ein Kontrolletti da per Unterstellung einen Verdacht draus macht, ist eine ganz andere Sache!
> Der hat immer unvoreingenommen zu handeln. Ansonsten ist er fehl am Platz!
> Es gibt aber auch nette Kontrolletis, die wissen was sich gehört.




Da fallen mir mehrere Sachen gleich mal ein, wo er sich nicht gesetzeskonform verhalten hat: Zelt womöglich Zeltlager; Lagerfeuer und in Bayern immer noch Angel am Ufer, egal in welcher Montage, Köder in unmittelbarer Nähe.

Mir scheint, hier schrieben alle möglichen, einschließlich MODs aus dem hohlen Bauch oft aus ferner Region, ohne konkretre Erfahrung; ich habe diese, auch mit Zelt, Lagerfeuer und Angelrute angelehnt OHNE Beköderung.
Die, die einsichtig waren, kamen gut weg, die die sich so aufmandeln wie Maulhelden, da war es teuer, da sich viel sumierte.

Wir haben besonders in diesem Jahr eine richtige Invasion von Schwarzanglern; wer die jeweiligen Nachrichten in Oberbayern verfolgt, kann sehen, welche Probleme an unseren Flüssen gerade herrschen. Ob die Welle der Wilderness camps an den Ufern gerade Mode ist oder nur Corona geschuldet, ist mir egal. An einem Zelt wurde nachts der Hund rausgelassen, das Foto mit der Bisswunde suche ich  noch für euch, Staatsanwaltschaft meint dazu, zu wenig tief für unserer Dummheit nachts nicht mit Polizei hinzugehen! Einmal wurde ich vor 3 Wochen mit einem Messer bedroht, der Typ entkam, vor 5 Wochen konnte ein Messerbedroher durch die Polizei gestellt werden, die Anzeige habe ich gerade im Haus zur Unterschrift der weiteren Verfolgung (Anzeige ist gesplittet).

Wenn nachts Kontrolleure am Wasser Zelte (war es nicht sogar ein Zeltlager, da mehrere Zelte?), Lagerfeuer und Angelgerät zu sehen ist, dann holen diese die Polizei und gehen hin; und dass diese nicht erfreut sind, ist menschlich.

Und nochwas an die, die aus der Ferne hier MODerieren: Kontrolleure haben die Aufgabe Straftaten zu verhindern, zu unterbinden und das haben die Kontrolleure in dieser Angelegenheit gemacht! Schwer zu vermitteln, dass Angel am Zelt und Köderbox im Zelt; glaubt denn da jemand wirklich sofort an Unschuld?
Die Jungs haben den TE nicht angezeigt, und haben auch wohl die Angelegenheit abgewogen und sind statt über Polizei in persönlichen Kontakt getreten: so stelle ich mir Lösungsorientiertes Verhalten dann vor, Gesprächsbereitschaft.

Mir persönlich und anderen Vereinen, die wir alle derzeit mit Schwarzanglern kämpfen (ich zeigte diesen Tröt), zeigt das Verhalten von User hier, dass man doch einfach zunehmend kompromisslos werden muss: denn wie man es macht, man macht es falsch, aber wenn schon falsch, dann doch wenigstens ganz legitim richtig falsch!

Petri
Toni


----------



## Lajos1 (20. Juli 2020)

dosenelch schrieb:


> Das ist schon mal was anderes. Und verlangen kann er erstmal alles. Was und ob ich ihm aber an IM Auto befindlichen Gegenständen zeige, bestimme zunächst mal ich. Verhält er sich mir gegenüber korrekt und freundlich, habe ich damit kein Problem.
> Kommt er mir allerdings ohne Anlass und ohne mein Zutun von vornherein krumm, kann er meinetwegen die Gesetzeshüter rufen oder sich zum Teufel scheren.



Hallo,

dann kann es Dir in Bayern aber passieren, dass Du Deinen Fischereischein mal eine zeitlang abgibst. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass Du da so ziemlich aus jedem Verein fliegst. Er hat das Recht die relevanten Sachen zu sehen und das bestimmst nicht Du. Du darfst die meisten unserer Fischereiaufseher nicht mit irgendwelchen, von einer Vereinsleitung ermächtigten Kontrolleuren, verwechseln, das sind eben meist von der Verwaltungsbehörde bestellte und geprüfte Fischereiaufseher mit entsprechenden gesetzliche Befugnissen. Deren Anordnungen hast Du nachzukommen und nicht nach Deiner Stimmung auszulegen. 
Hier müssen ja etliche ein sehr gestörtes Verhältnis zu Fischereiaufsehern haben. Warum wohl? Also, wie schon erwähnt ich hatte in 60 Jahren keine Probleme mit denen, weder im In- noch im Ausland. Übrigens geht es im Ausland meist bedeutend strenger zu als bei uns. Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass da Dir einer krumm kommt, es sei denn, dass hast Dich nicht korrekt verhalten hast. Und immer daran denken: die machen dies ehrenamtlich und zum Schutze der Fischerei, daher versteh ich das Bashing einzelner hier schon mal gar nicht.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (20. Juli 2020)

Hallo,



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> so stelle ich mir Lösungsorientiertes Verhalten dann vor, Gesprächsbereitschaft.



Ich finde es trotzdem besser, wenn sich Aufseher als solche vorstellen und sich ausweisen.

Einfach mit dem Angelgerät verschwinden ohne dem Eigentümer eine Kontaktadresse  da zu lassen um dann vielleicht irgendwann nach eigener Willkür die Geräte wieder rauszurücken, halte ich jetzt nicht für vorbildlich.

Allerdings immer unter der Voraussetzung, dass sich die ganze Szene tatsächlich so abgespielt hat, wie hier geschildert.


----------



## Lajos1 (20. Juli 2020)

Wie ich bereits erwähnte tuen die eventuellen Verstöße durch das Campieren etc. überhaupt keine Rolle, da die Herren in ihrer Eigenschaft als Fischereiaufseher dafür überhaupt nicht Zuständig sind.

Hallo,

ob zuständig oder nicht spielt hier überhaupt keine Rolle, denn wild Campen und unerlaubt Feuer machen kann jeder Privatmann zur Anzeige bringen, denn dies ist nunmal in den meisten Fällen (eigentlich fast immer) in Deutschland verboten. Und ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass wenn man den Fischereiaufsehern da besonders komisch kommt, die dann halt auch mal nicht über etwas hinwegsehen, welches sie ansonsten nicht beanstandet hätten. Nach dem Motto: wer mir Schwierigkeiten macht, dem mache ich auch welche. Eben: wie man in den Wald.........

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## kridkram (20. Juli 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> liegst Du für Bayern falsch.
> 
> Dort müssen sie m.W. den Dienstausweis nur auf Verlangen vorzeigen, aber ihr Dienstabzeichen sichtbar tragen.


Du hast recht, die staatlichen Kontrolleure zeigen zuerst ihre Blechmarke und auf verlangen den Ausweis. Ich war nur Vereinskontrolleur und hatte daher nur einen Ausweis.


----------



## fishhawk (20. Juli 2020)

Hallo,



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Eben: wie man in den Wald.........



Der TE war doch eigentlich ganz zahm. Andernorts wird in solchen Fällen ja auch mal die Axt rausgeholt.


----------



## Toni_1962 (20. Juli 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Allerdings immer unter der Voraussetzung, dass sich die ganze Szene tatsächlich so abgespielt hat, wie hier geschildert.



Eben  
und nachts sind die Wahrnehmungen schon sehr selektiv


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Juli 2020)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Da fallen mir mehrere Sachen gleich mal ein, wo er sich nicht gesetzeskonform verhalten hat:



Die aufgezählten Sachen wurden anscheinend nicht beanstandet(nichtmal durch die Polizei) - können also kaum schwerwiegend gewesen sein( bzw. doch gesetzteskonform?).
Aber selbst wenn nicht, gibt es dem Kontrolletti nicht das Recht, sich nicht vorszustellen und fremdes Eigentum zu entwenden ohne eine Adresse zu hinterlassen! Ebenso nicht mit Unterstellungen eine Ordnungswidrigkeit zu inszenieren.

Warten wir doch einfach mal ab was dabei rauskommt.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (20. Juli 2020)

Servus,


fishhawk schrieb:


> Allerdings immer unter der Voraussetzung, dass sich die ganze Szene tatsächlich so abgespielt hat, wie hier geschildert.


Servus,
daran habe ich mittlerweile größte Zweifel . 
Cops die bei einer illegalen Beschlagnahme von Angelgerät einfach daneben stehen ? nee, nee, egal wie jung, nehm ich dem TE nicht ab, da ist viel mehr passiert als er hier zum Besten gibt.


----------



## Andal (20. Juli 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> Der TE war doch eigentlich ganz zahm. Andernorts wird in solchen Fällen ja auch mal die Axt rausgeholt.


Dafür waren ja wohl auch die Gendarmen mit vor Ort. Aber wenn es eh schon mehr ums festeln geht und eigentlich gar nicht um den Fischfang, warum dann nicht gleich an einen unverfänglichen Ort, wo man dann garantiert keine Aufseher und Kontrollen zu erwarten hat!?


----------



## Wünschelrute (20. Juli 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, das würde mich jetzt auch noch mal interessieren. Hast du mittlerweile dein Zeug wieder? Hat der Typ sich gemeldet? Oder hat der jetzt eine neue Angelrute frei Haus bekommen? Und zu dem Wildzelten und Feuer etc: Das sind Ordnungswidrigkeiten - eine Angelrute ohne jegliche Rechtsgrundlage einzuziehen und dann denjenigen zappeln lassen geht dann schon eher in Richtung Unterschlagung. Das ist ein ganz anderes Kaliber als der Killefitt mit Zelten und Feuer.


----------



## dosenelch (20. Juli 2020)

Den Sinn von Kontrollen sehe ich sehr wohl ein und begrüße diese auch. Es geht einzig und allein um das Verhalten des Aufsehers. Auch mir ist bisher kein unfreundlicher Kontrolleur begegnet. Er weist sich aus, ich zeige ihm meine Papiere. Dann hält man vielleicht noch einen kleinen Plausch und alles ist in Butter.
Käme mir jedoch so ein Möchtegern-Wyatt Earp wie im geschilderten Fall des Thread-Erstellers unter, der mich direkt aggressiv angeht und mich unbegründet aus der Luft gegriffener Vergehen bezichtigt, würde ich verlangen, dass er die Polizei hinzuzieht, wenn er denn unbedingt die Sachen in meinem Auto sehen will. Das kann er dann tun oder mich ansonsten gepflegt am Hobel blasen.


----------



## fishhawk (20. Juli 2020)

Hallo,



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> daran habe ich mittlerweile größte Zweifel .



Der Sachverhalt wurde bisher nur aus Sicht des TE geschildert.

Wenn ich daran denke, was dem Aufseher, der mit der Axt angegriffen wurde von einigen hier im Board und in der Mittelbayerischen Zeitung alles unterstellt wurde, ist etwas Skepsis sicher nie verkehrt.

Deshalb auch meine einschränkende Beurteilung.

Sollte sich das Geschehen anders abgespielt haben, würde sich auch meine Sichtweise ändern.


----------



## Andal (20. Juli 2020)

Den Bericht von der "anderen Seite" würde ich auch zu gerne lesen. Denn Nix is nia ned ohne Grund!


----------



## Lajos1 (20. Juli 2020)

[QUOTE="dosenelch, post: 5071055, member: 19829"
Käme mir jedoch so ein Möchtegern-Wyatt Earp wie im geschilderten Fall des Thread-Erstellers unter

Hallo,

und genau an dieser Schilderung habe ich immer mehr Zweifel. Nach nochmaligem Durchlesen der Schilderungen kommt es mir so vor, der Thread-Ersteller gehört der Generation, "ich darf alles und zwar immer und jederzeit und für mich gilt das Gesetz nur, wenn es auf meiner Seite ist", an. Lassen wir mal die möglichen Ordnungswidrigkeiten ausser acht kann man sagen, er hat sich auf jeden Fall unklug verhalten. Wäre wirklich interessant zu wissen, warum er Köder dabei hatte, denn dafür gibt es keine (wirkliche) Ausrede.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Toni_1962 (20. Juli 2020)

Wünschelrute schrieb:


> - eine Angelrute ohne jegliche Rechtsgrundlage einzuziehen und dann denjenigen zappeln lassen geht dann schon eher in Richtung Unterschlagung.



In Bayern darf er das tatsächlich nach Gesetz Angelgerät sicherstellen und in amtliches Gewahrsam nehmen, wenn diese bei einer Zuwiderhandlung verwendet wurden oder auch werden sollen. Letzters ist ja der Knackpunkt. Die Staatsanwaltschaften forden meist sogar diese Handlungsweise als Beweissicherung im Sinne des Polizeiaufgabengesetzes.
Gibt der Betroffene diese Sachen nicht heraus, darf der Fischereiaufseher gemäß Polizeiaufgabengesetz sogar unmittelbare Zwang ausüben.


----------



## Wünschelrute (20. Juli 2020)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> In Bayern darf er das tatsächlich nach Gesetz Angelgerät sicherstellen und in amtliches Gewahrsam nehmen, wenn diese bei einer Zuwiderhandlung verwendet wurden oder auch werden sollen. Letzters ist ja der Knackpunkt. Die Staatsanwaltschaften forden meist sogar diese Handlungsweise als Beweissicherung im Sinne des Polizeiaufgabengstezes.
> Gibt der Betroffene diese Sachen nicht heraus, darf der Fischereiaufseher gemäß Polizeiaufgabengesetz sogar unmittelbare Zwang ausüben.



Ja gut, Bayern ne... Aber ich will jetzt nix Gemeines sagen  
Soll er ja auch machen, wenn er das unbedingt für notwendig hält. Aber es ist ganz bestimmt nicht die normale Vorgehensweise, dass er fremdes Eigentum ohne irgendeine Kontaktmöglichkeit mitnimmt und dann nach Gutdünken und lehnsherrenartig entscheidet, wann die Person ihr Eigentum zurück bekommt. Da ist auch egal, was für Rechte der Mann als Fischereiaufseher hat. Ich wäre an der Stelle des TE morgen bei der zuständigen Polizeibehörde und würde denen sagen, dass die den doch mal bitte kontaktieren sollen und der sagen soll, was Sache ist. Und wenn die das nicht machen wollen, was ich verstehen kann, dann gibt es eine Anzeige gegen Unbekannt. Sonst ist das ja ein Freibrief zum Diebstahl.


----------



## Toni_1962 (20. Juli 2020)

Wünschelrute schrieb:


> Ja gut, Bayern ne... Aber ich will jetzt nix Gemeines sagen
> Soll er ja auch machen, wenn er das unbedingt für notwendig hält. Aber es ist ganz bestimmt nicht die normale Vorgehensweise, dass er fremdes Eigentum ohne irgendeine Kontaktmöglichkeit mitnimmt und dann nach Gutdünken und lehnsherrenartig entscheidet, wann die Person ihr Eigentum zurück bekommt. Da ist auch egal, was für Rechte der Mann hat. Ich wäre an der Stelle des TE morgen bei der zuständigen Polizeibehörde und würde denen sagen, dass die den doch mal bitte kontaktieren sollen und der sagen soll, was Sache ist. Sonst ist das ja ein Freibrief zum Diebstahl.



Ja Bayern, und um Bayern geht es! Es hilft dem TE nichts, wenn jetzt jeder fernab sein landesspezifisches Wissen transferiert.
Wenn es dumm kommt, bekommt der TE sein Angelgerät erst nach Einstellung der Anzeige (da ja Beweismittel), sollte es zu einer kommen. Und so, wie er hier von manchem beraten wird, kommt es unweigerlich zu einer.
An sich hätte oder vll. hat der TE das Tackle doch schon wieder, denn die Kontrolleure wollten/haben diesbezüglich doch bereits Kontak aufgenommen.


----------



## Lajos1 (20. Juli 2020)

Wünschelrute schrieb:


> Ja, das würde mich jetzt auch noch mal interessieren. Hast du mittlerweile dein Zeug wieder? Hat der Typ sich gemeldet? Oder hat der jetzt eine neue Angelrute frei Haus bekommen? Und zu dem Wildzelten und Feuer etc: Das sind Ordnungswidrigkeiten - eine Angelrute ohne jegliche Rechtsgrundlage einzuziehen und dann denjenigen zappeln lassen geht dann schon eher in Richtung Unterschlagung. Das ist ein ganz anderes Kaliber als der Killefitt mit Zelten und Feuer.



Hallo,

die Rechtsgrundlage des Einziehens ergibt sich erstmal aus Art. 72 des Bayerischen Fischereigesetzes, da er Köder mitführte und man durchaus annehmen kann oder muss, dass damit gefischt werden sollte. Oder warum sollte man sonst welche dabei haben? Glauben hier manche wirklich die waren nur dabei, damit die auch mal an die frische Luft kommen. Also manche sind hier schon sehr naiv oder eben wegen ihrer ablehnenden Haltung Fischereiausehern gegenüber sehr befangen.
Es zelten welche an fremdem Gewässer haben eine Angelrute und Köder dabei ja und zu was? Zum Pilze in der Nacht suchen! Mal ganz im Ernst, da würde ich mich als Fischereiaufseher auch verscheissert vorkommen. Es ist Zeit geworden mal Tacheles zu reden.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Juli 2020)

Eine Angel ohne Haken ist ja das beste Beweismittel- aber für den TE.
Damit kann man keine Fische fangen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Juli 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Es zelten welche an fremdem Gewässer haben eine Angelrute und Köder dabei ja und zu was? Zum Pilze in der Nacht suchen! Mal ganz im Ernst, da würde ich mich als Fischereiaufseher auch verscheissert vorkommen. Es ist Zeit geworden mal Tacheles zu reden.



Das widerspricht der Unschuldsvermutung!

Bezahlst du auch sicherheithalber Strafe bevor du mit dem Auto losfährst weil es ja sein könnte ,dass du irgendwo die zulässige Höchstgeschwindigkeit übertrittst oder nur wenn das tatsächlich passiert?


----------



## Wünschelrute (20. Juli 2020)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ja Bayern, und um Bayern geht es! Es hilft dem TE nichts, wenn jetzt jeder fernab sein landesspezifisches Wissen transferiert.
> 
> Wenn es dumm kommt, bekommt der TE sein Angelgerät erst nach Einstellung der Anzeige (da ja Beweismittel), sollte es zu einer kommen. Und so, wie er hier von manchem beraten wird, kommt es unweigerlich zu einer.
> 
> An sich hätte oder vll. hat der TE das Tackle doch schon wieder, denn die Kontrolleure wollten/haben diesbezüglich doch bereits Kontak aufgenommen.


Der TE hat nicht geschrieben, dass Kontakt aufgenommen wurde. Wann würdest du dich denn querstellen und mal nachhaken? Wenn der gute Mann sich zwei Wochen nicht gemeldet hat? Zwei Monate? Zumal er dem TE ja einen recht kurzen Zeitraum genannt hatte, in dem er sich melden wollte.
Den Strafantrag kann der TE übrigens jederzeit einstellen wenn er will. Dann wäre das auch nichtig. Ich unterstelle dem Fischereiaufseher bloß, dass er den TE jetzt erst mal "schmoren" lassen will und sich dann vielleicht meldet.
Vielleicht aber auch nicht - die Rute gefällt ihm ja unter Umständen.
Wenn er das Recht hat, die Rute mitzunehmen und dieses auch wahrnimmt, dann hat er auch die Verantwortung, dass das in geregelten Bahnen verläuft. Auch in Bayern ist nicht Wilder Westen und die Unschuldsvermutung gilt für alle. Klar hat sich der TE maximal doof angestellt, vielleicht hat er sogar versucht zu bescheißen - dennoch kann der Fischereiaufseher nicht die Rute einfach so einbehalten. Um nichts anderes geht es mir. Da ist auch egal, ob die Beweise eindeutig, diffus oder nicht vorhanden sind.


----------



## Toni_1962 (20. Juli 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Eine Angel ohne Haken ist ja das beste Beweismittel- aber für den TE.
> Damit kann man keine Fische fangen.



Du verstehst die Angelegeheit nicht. Wäre aber an sich nicht schwer, da die Komplexität sich in Grenzen hält. Egal.
Ich finde es nur fatal, wenn ein MOD eines Anglerforums sowas unreflektiert äußert.


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Juli 2020)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ich finde es...




Ist mir wurscht was du findest(aber das weiß du ja mittlerweile).
Bezieh' dich doch ganz einfach auf das was ich geschrieben habe.
Eine Angel ohne Haken ist kein einsatzfähiges Fanggerät - egal ob in bayern oder sonstwo.
Und jeder halbwegs pfiffige Anwalt wird den TE da in kürzester Zeit rausholen(wenn sich alles so zugetragen hat wie von ihm geschildert) ob dir das nun passt oder nicht!

PS: Du musst MOD nicht extra betonen. Hier kann jeder seine Ansicht schreiben - auch wenn Toni das nicht gefällt.


----------



## exstralsunder (20. Juli 2020)

Aber nehmen wir doch mal die Fakten:
- da werden paar Jugendliche (nehm ich mal an) nachts um 4 Uhr aus den Betten geholt ... Warum?
- die Jungs haben geschlafen- ist erst mal keine Straftat
- es lag eine *auseinandergebaute *Angel am Baum.  - ja und?
- diese Angel war lediglich mit einem Blei "beködert"- man hat weder aktiv geangelt noch konnte man mit dem "Köder" irgendwas fangen.
- es wurden lediglich in einer Schachtel Blinker entdeckt.  Man möge mich schlagen...aber ich habe noch nie mit einem Blei *und* einem Blinker/Spinner geangelt.
Das macht weder Sinn, noch ist es Zielführend.

Ich meine: WENN ich jemanden der Fischwilderei bezichtigen will, dann muss ich den jenigen beim Angeln erwischen.
Und das bei der Tat und mit fangbereiter Angel/Reuse/Netz/Langleine/Sperr etc.
Mein Tipp: Aktenzeichen zur Tat bei der Polizei holen.
Auf Herausgabe der Angeln drängen-aus oben genannten Gründen.
Falls das alles nichts bringt: Anwalt einschalten.
Gibts denn den Kolja Kreder noch im Forum?
Was sagt der dazu?


----------



## Toni_1962 (20. Juli 2020)

Wünschelrute schrieb:


> Der TE hat nicht geschrieben, dass Kontakt aufgenommen wurde. Wann würdest du dich denn querstellen und mal nachhaken? Wenn der gute Mann sich zwei Wochen nicht gemeldet hat? Zwei Monate? Zumal er dem TE ja einen recht kurzen Zeitraum genannt hatte, in dem er sich melden wollte.
> Den Strafantrag kann der TE übrigens jederzeit einstellen wenn er will. Dann wäre das auch nichtig. Ich unterstelle dem Fischereiaufseher bloß, dass er den TE jetzt erst mal "schmoren" lassen will und sich dann vielleicht meldet.
> Vielleicht aber auch nicht - die Rute gefällt ihm ja unter Umständen.
> Wenn er das Recht hat, die Rute mitzunehmen und dieses auch wahrnimmt, dann hat er auch die Verantwortung, dass das in geregelten Bahnen verläuft. Auch in Bayern ist nicht Wilder Westen und die Unschuldsvermutung gilt für alle. Klar hat sich der TE maximal doof angestellt, vielleicht hat er sogar versucht zu bescheißen - dennoch kann der Fischereiaufseher nicht die Rute einfach so einbehalten. Um nichts anderes geht es mir. Da ist auch egal, ob die Beweise eindeutig, diffus oder nicht vorhanden sind.






fleks schrieb:


> Ok ich bin verwundert über den Vorgang hier. Grad die Polizei angerufen, dass bei denen noch kein Vorgang vorliegt. Der Kontroletti ruft mich anscheinend heute  noch an und will mir die weitere Vorgehensweise erklären wie ich mein Zeug wieder bekomme... Was ist denn das bitte?


----------



## Wünschelrute (20. Juli 2020)

Das war am 19. Juli um 22:11. An dem Tag selbst ist es wohl nichts mehr geworden. Vielleicht meldet sich der TE ja noch mal, ob es heute geklappt hat. Wenn nicht, wie lange soll er das dann deiner Meinung nach aussitzen?

Ich zweifle ja nicht mal an, dass der TE sich dumm verhalten hat und da sicher eine Teilschuld trägt. Aber so wie vom Aufseher praktiziert ist das eben auch nicht korrekt.


----------



## Toni_1962 (20. Juli 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ist mir wurscht was du findest(aber das weiß du ja mittlerweile).
> Bezieh' dich doch ganz einfach auf das was ich geschrieben habe.
> Eine Angel ohne Haken ist kein einsatzfähiges Fanggerä -egal ob in bayern oder sonstwo. das ist nunmal so.
> Und jeder halbwegs pfiffige Anwalt wird den TE da in kürzester Zeit rausholen(wenn sich alles so zugetragen hat wie von ihm geschildert) ob dir das nun passt oder nicht!



Ich weiß auch, dass du nicht findest, was offen liegt.
Ich beziehe mich auf das was du schreibst, erkennt du halt nur nicht.
Und was du sagst ist falsch. Das ist deine Auslegung und nicht das, wie das Fischereigesetz in seiner Auslegung in Bayern gehand habt wird.
Es wäre angebrachter, anstatt den TE mit fernab-Kenntnis zu beeinflussen, auf die zu hören, die einschlägige Erfahrung in Bayern besonders im konkretem Fall haben.


----------



## Lajos1 (20. Juli 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das widerspricht der Unschuldsvermutung!
> 
> Bezahlst du auch sicherheithalber Strafe bevor due mir dem Auto losfährst weil es ja sein könnte ,dass du irgendwo die zulässige Höchstgeschwindigkeit übertrittst oder nur wenn das tatsächlich passiert?



Hallo,

Dein Vergleich hinkt. Es gibt keine vernünftige Erklärung dafür, warum er Köder mitführte. Dieser Umstand rechtfertigt ja auch die Beschlagnahme der Rute (Art. 72 Bay. Fischereigesetz). Und aus meinen gerichtlichen Erfahrungen heraus hat er, sollte es (was ich allerdings nicht annehme) zu einer Verhandlung kommen aber erhebliche Probleme damit, vor Gericht zu erklären warum er wenn Köder dabei hatte, wenn er sie nicht benutzen wollte. Und wie schon erwähnt die meisten Richter reagieren da nicht so angenehm wenn sie glauben, dass sie verscheissert werden.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Juli 2020)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Und was du sagst ist falsch.








						BayFiG: Bayerisches Fischereigesetz (BayFiG) in der Fassung der Bekanntmachung vom 10. Oktober 2008 (GVBl. S.840; 2009 S. 6) BayRS 793-1-L (Art. 1–80) - Bürgerservice
					






					www.gesetze-bayern.de
				



"(2) Mit Geldbuße kann belegt werden, wer vorsätzlich oder fahrlässig
1.
............
......
3.
ein *gebrauchsfertiges Fanggerät* auf einem Fischwasser, in oder an einem Wasserfahrzeug oder außerhalb der öffentlichen Wege in der Nähe eines Fischwassers mit sich führt, ohne in dem betreffenden Gewässer zum Fischfang befugt zu sein.
"

Eine auseindergebaute Angelrute ohne Haken oder Köder dran hältst du also für eine gebrauchsfertige Angel?


----------



## Toni_1962 (20. Juli 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> BayFiG: Bayerisches Fischereigesetz (BayFiG) in der Fassung der Bekanntmachung vom 10. Oktober 2008 (GVBl. S.840; 2009 S. 6) BayRS 793-1-L (Art. 1–80) - Bürgerservice
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du verstehst es immer noch nicht!

Sicherstellung leitet sich ab aus u.a.
BayFiG Art. 72 Abs. 3

Das BayFiG läßt in seiner Auslegung einen Spielraum auch, was gebrauchsfertig ist; es geht hier nicht darum ,dass die Straftat Fischwilderei begangen wurde; aber darum, dass eine Vermutung (nach Gesetz eben erlaubt) offenliegt, dass eine begangen werden sollte; aus der heraus begründet sich der Ermessensraum "gebrauchsfertig": Eine Angel am Zelt lehnend, Köderbox im Zelt mit Blinkern, die schnell montiert sind. Bußgeldwürdig. Alles rechtlich schon durchgefochten.


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Juli 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Es gibt keine vernünftige Erklärung dafür, warum er Köder mitführte.



Muss auch nicht.
Man kann doch mit sich führen was man will, solange man es nicht benutzt. Und das nicht nur aufs Angeln bezogen.
Vielleicht waren die Köder noch vom letzten Einsatz im Rucksack oder sind da schon drin seit er den vom Opa geerbt hat - spielt doch keine Rolle.


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Juli 2020)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Du verstehst es immer noch nicht!



Was denn?
Wie man in Bayern "gebrauchsfertige Angel" definiert?
Ich vermute inzwischen fast 'anders als im Rest der Welt'?


----------



## Lajos1 (20. Juli 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Muss auch nicht.
> Man kann doch mit sich führen was man will, solange man es nicht benutzt. Und das nicht nur aufs Angeln bezogen.



Hallo,

ganz so ist es nicht. Das Mitführen von Ködern in diesem Fall rechtfertigt die Beschlagnahme der Rute, da eben erstmal unterstellt werden kann (wie im Gesetz ausdrücklich erwähnt), dass diese auch verwendet werden sollen und der Fischereiaufseher auch verpflichtet ist, rechtswidriges Verhalten zu verhüten. 

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Juli 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> mal unterstellt werden kann (wie im Gesetz ausdrücklich erwähnt),



Unterstellt wurde ja - aber bewiesen werden muss um jemanden zu bestrafen oder läuft das in Bayern anders?

Müsste man dann nicht auch dein Auto sicherheitshalber beschlagnahmen? Denn du könntest ja......(siehe oben)???


----------



## rhinefisher (20. Juli 2020)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Und was du sagst ist falsch. Das ist deine Auslegung und nicht das, wie das Fischereigesetz in seiner Auslegung in Bayern gehand habt wird.
> Es wäre angebrachter, anstatt den TE mit fernab-Kenntnis zu beeinflussen, auf die zu hören, die einschlägige Erfahrung in Bayern besonders im konkretem Fall



Das in Bayern die Uhren anders ticken ist mir auch bewusst, aber jeder halbwegs taugliche Anwalt wird jedwede theologische Auslegung des Gesetzes zu verhindern wissen. Kein Haken - keine Angel. Das gilt in ganz Deutschland - auch in unseren etwas bizarrem kleine Königreich... .


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Juli 2020)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Das in Bayern die Uhren anders ticken ist mir auch bewusst, aber jeder halbwegs taugliche Anwalt wird jedwede theologische Auslegung des Gesetzes zu verhindern wissen. Kein Haken - keine Angel. Das gilt in ganz Deutschland - auch in unseren etwas bizarrem kleine Königreich... .




So sehe ich das auch.
Ansonsten warte ich jetzt erstmal auf Rückmeldung vom TE um zu sehen was sich so an weiteren Infos ergibt.


----------



## Toni_1962 (20. Juli 2020)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Das in Bayern die Uhren anders ticken ist mir auch bewusst, aber jeder halbwegs taugliche Anwalt wird jedwede theologische Auslegung des Gesetzes zu verhindern wissen. Kein Haken - keine Angel. Das gilt in ganz Deutschland - auch in unseren etwas bizarrem kleine Königreich... .



siehe mein obiges Posting, unsere haben sich überschnitten.

Aber alles diesbezüglich schon rechtlich durchgefochten.

Aber wie ich ja schon auf Seite 1 hier geschrieben habe, glaube ich, dass der TE, wenn er sich nun vernünftig verhält, schadlos aus der Nummer rauskommen.


----------



## Andal (20. Juli 2020)

Das Thema wurde doch schon längst von der internetischen Verselbststädigung ergriffen. Die einen zitieren die zuständigen Gesetze und Zusatzbestimmungen, die zwangsläufig noch keine juristische und gerichtliche Bewertung enthalten können. Die anderen halten jeden, der sich Angler nennt für pauschal an gar nichts schuldig. Oder sie überziehen den Fall mit Vermutungen, die sie aus nichtzuständigen Gesetzen vermeintlich zu beziehen wissen. Es wird hüben, wie drüben gemutmaßt, dass die Schwarte kracht und das alles auf einer (vermutlich) auch nicht ganz vollständigen Beschreibung des Falles.

Wartet doch einfach ab, wie die Sache weitergeht, bevor ihr euch hier sinnfrei gegenseitig an die Gurgel fahrt. Wenn wir denn je wirklich vom Ausgang der Causa informiert werden.


----------



## Toni_1962 (20. Juli 2020)

Naja .. Andal .. ich brauch nicht vermuten, sondern sehe in den Akten nach, wie das seitens der Justiz bewertet wurde  
Glaube gegen Erfahrung  (und an der mangelt es uns hier im Großraum München nicht)

Aber es geht ja auch noch anders: Wir setzen uns hin mit einem Kasten Münchner Weihwasser und warten geduldig ab, bis es dem TE übermannt und er den Blinker montiert und auswirft; dann gibt es kein "wenn und aber" mehr.
Zudem würde mich interessieren wie die Boardigemeinschaft reagieren, wenn sich der TE endlich als Veit Wilde outet!


----------



## rhinefisher (20. Juli 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Es wird hüben, wie drüben gemutmaßt, dass die Schwarte kracht



Jein - da ich ja mal häufiger in die Verlegeheit komme irgendwelchen Beginnern "mal schnell etwas zeigen.." zu müssen/wollen, habe ich in diesem Bereich einige Erfahrungen sammeln dürfen...
Ich habe nämlich so garkein Problem damit, mich mit komplett montierter Rute OHNE Haken (und SELBSVERSTÄNDLICH führe ich auch keine Haken/Köder mit..) zu Demozwecken an ein beliebiges Gewässer zu stellen..
Das hat schon zu vielen mehr oder weniger lustigen Situationen geführt.
Aber zu 99% lachen die Kontrolierenden und freuen sich über mein Engagement..


----------



## Andal (20. Juli 2020)

@Toni_1962 ich bin kein Jurist und habe keine Aktenberge zum Vergleich. Aber ich weiß, dass die Staatsanwaltschaften, die ja letzten Endes erst festlegen, ob es zu einer Strafverfolgung kommt, nicht am Montag verkündet haben, was am Wochenende passiert ist. Man munkelt, die hätten mehr zu tun 

Und bevor man nicht schwarz auf weiss vorliegen hat, was der Staatsanwalt meint, ist es einfach völlig sinnlos Weissagungen aus dem Kaffeesatz zu versuchen. Es ist ja noch nicht einmal bekannt, was die Gegenpartei zu berichten hat! Wer ist voll bei der Wahrheit, wer schönt das ganze zu seinen Gunsten? Man weiß es einfach nicht!


----------



## Toni_1962 (20. Juli 2020)

Ich meinte doch nicht diesen Fall mit der Akte, sondern zurückliegende; zudem ist doch gegen den TE gar keine Anzeige erstattet worden, oder liege ich da nun falsch?


----------



## Andal (20. Juli 2020)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Jein - da ich ja mal häufiger in die Verlegeheit komme irgendwelchen Beginnern "mal schnell etwas zeigen.." zu müssen/wollen, habe ich in diesem Bereich einige Erfahrungen sammeln dürfen...
> Ich habe nämlich so garkein Problem damit, mich mit komplett montierter Rute OHNE Haken (und SELBSVERSTÄNDLICH führe ich auch keine Haken/Köder mit..) zu Demozwecken an ein beliebiges Gewässer zu stellen..
> Das hat schon zu vielen mehr oder weniger lustigen Situationen geführt.
> Aber zu 99% lachen die Kontrolierenden und freuen sich über mein Engagement..


Ehrsam, ehrsam. Aber was beim Huber prächtig auf dem Acker gedeiht, muss beim Meier noch lange nicht werden.


----------



## Andal (20. Juli 2020)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ich meinte doch nicht diesen Fall mit der Akte, sondern zurückliegende; zudem ist doch gegen den TE gar keine Anzeige erstattet worden, oder liege ich da nun falsch?


Eben. Es ist eigentlich noch gar nichts passiert.


----------



## Toni_1962 (20. Juli 2020)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Jein - da ich ja mal häufiger in die Verlegeheit komme irgendwelchen Beginnern "mal schnell etwas zeigen.." zu müssen/wollen, habe ich in diesem Bereich einige Erfahrungen sammeln dürfen...
> Ich habe nämlich so garkein Problem damit, mich mit komplett montierter Rute OHNE Haken (und SELBSVERSTÄNDLICH führe ich auch keine Haken/Köder mit..) zu Demozwecken an ein beliebiges Gewässer zu stellen..
> Das hat schon zu vielen mehr oder weniger lustigen Situationen geführt.
> Aber zu 99% lachen die Kontrolierenden und freuen sich über mein Engagement..



Bei uns üben auch manchmal welche, ohne Fischereischein und Berechtigung, mit der Fliegenrute auswerfen, selbstverständlich ohne Köder; klar gibt man diesen dann Tipps!

Aber das ist doch was ganz anderes als der Sachverhalt des TE.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (21. Juli 2020)

fleks schrieb:


> Stimmt auch nur halb Lajos, der Fischereiaufseher ist dazu berechtigt, wenn eine Tat auf der Hand liegt !



So sieht es aus....den Kaspern hätte ich nix gegeben, ohne mir direkt einen Fehler aufzeigen zu können oder deren Vorwürfe beweisen zu können...
Mir wollte einer weil ich meine Angelkarte vergessen hatte meinen Fischereischein abnehmen, sollte ich mir in der Geschäftsstelle dann wieder abholen....
Der hat alles genommen, aber bestimmt nicht meinen Fischereischein, warum?


----------



## fleks (21. Juli 2020)

Nochmal was anderes was zum Nachdenken anregen sollte, was eigentlich viel schlimmer ist als die Lage...

Das Bild was diese Aufseher unter all denen hinterlassen haben, die keine Angel dabei hatten !

Als ich mich am nächsten Morgen mit der ersten und zweiten Partei unterhalten habe, die ebenfalls dort genächtigt haben, haben die vermutet sie wurden hingehängt von jemanden. Da diese Parteien in erster Linie von den Polizisten vermahnt wurden / aufgefordert wurden das Camp abzubrechen, standen nebenbei immer diese beiden Typen die für Laien wie Angler aussahen...

Beide Parteien haben unabhängig voneinander geglaubt, "das waren die Angler, die haben uns hingehängt, diese ... "
Die Polizei meinte anscheinend sogar zur einen Partei "wir würden das ja nicht so eng sehen hier, aber die da hinten ...".

Also, ich bin nachwievor der Meinung das Verhalten und die Kommunikation der Kontrolleure war generell an diesem Abend eine Katastrophe, und zwar für die ganze Angelgemeinschaft.

Auszug aus dem Buch "Das Glück am Haken" v. C. Schwennike: _" [...] wir [Angler Anm.] sind schuld, und keiner sonst. Wir sind Stießel, Misantropen, Wunderlinge. Eine Zumutung für den Rest der Welt."_


----------



## exstralsunder (21. Juli 2020)

Waaah?
Wer hat was hingehängt?
Und warum?
Ich bin raus.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (21. Juli 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Muss auch nicht.
> Man kann doch mit sich führen was man will, solange man es nicht benutzt. Und das nicht nur aufs Angeln bezogen.
> Vielleicht waren die Köder noch vom letzten Einsatz im Rucksack oder sind da schon drin seit er den vom Opa geerbt hat - spielt doch keine Rolle.



Professor, du vertrittst hier eine nachvollziehbare Position, aber real existierende Gerichtsurteile und seitens der Justiziare des Verbandes in Bayern vertretene Meinungen sagen etwas anderes aus. Wir haben bzgl. der weiter oben geschilderten Situation bei uns im Verein (Mitglieder müssen direkt am Wasser entlang zum Bereich unseres Vereins laufen) nachgefragt, was seitens der Mitglieder zu beachten ist, um bei Kontrollen nicht in Schwierigkeiten zu geraten. Antwort: Die Angel darf nicht fertig zusammengesteckt sein. Offensichtlich wird der Begriff des gebrauchsfertigen Angelgeräts nicht immer so ausgelegt, wie du dir das vorstellst, vor allem wenn der Angler Köder im Gepäck hat.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (21. Juli 2020)

fleks schrieb:


> Stimmt auch nur halb Lajos, der Fischereiaufseher ist dazu berechtigt, wenn eine Tat auf der Hand liegt !



Nein, es muss kein Tatverdacht vorliegen.






						BayFiG: Art. 72 - Bürgerservice
					






					www.gesetze-bayern.de
				




Zitat:
_"Die Fischereiaufseher können bei Personen, die auf, an oder in der Nähe von Gewässern mit Fanggeräten angetroffen werden, *jederzeit*
1. die Identität feststellen,
2. die Aushändigung des Fischereischeins einschließlich des Jugendfischereischeins sowie des Erlaubnisscheins zur Prüfung verlangen,
3. die mitgeführten Fanggeräte und die gefangenen Fische, *auch soweit sie sich in Fahrzeugen befinden*, sowie die Fischbehälter besichtigen."_

Die Rechte des Fischereiaussehers gehen in Bayern noch weiter. Der darf dich sogar im Garten besuchen, falls er vermutet, dass du dort angelst:

Zitat:
_"Im Rahmen ihrer Befugnisse nach den Abs. 2 und 3 sind die Fischereiaufseher berechtigt, Grundstücke mit Ausnahme von Wohnungen zu betreten"  _

Ich arbeite regelmäßig mit Fischereiaufsehern beim Verband zusammen und kann dir bestätigen, dass die diese Rechte auch wahrnehmen. Vorige Woche ließ sich ein Fischereiaufseher am Parkplatz direkt am Angelgewässers die Kofferräume aller Autos der Angler (mehr als 10) öffnen um zu kontrollieren, ob Fische entnommen wurden, die nicht im Fangbuch eingetragen wurden.


----------



## fleks (21. Juli 2020)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Nein, es muss kein Tatverdacht vorliegen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke für deine Antwort.

Ich sehe mittlerweile ein, dass die alles kontrollieren dürfen (nach genauem durchlesen des BayFig). Auch wenn es mir nicht gefällt, dass die gleich in mein Zelt hinein fotografiert haben und mein Zeug durchwühlt haben ohne dass sie mich gefragt haben ob ich ihnen die Taschen aufmachen kann...

In dem Punkt sind wir uns alle einig.

Es war aber kein gebrauchsfertiges Fanggerät, da zum einen auseinandergebaut und zum anderen kein Haken dran, und kein Köder dran. Somit liegt keine Ordnungswidrigkeit vor und somit war das Einziehen meiner Sachen (i.m.A.) nicht Rechtens.

Wenn man nach "gebrauchsfertiges Fanggerät" und "Definition" googelt, findet man einige Forenbeiträge, die das alle - Quer durch alle Bundesländer - genau so auffassen.


Dieses Gesetz (Art. 77) wurde deshalb geschaffen, weil man verhindern möchte, dass sich Schwarzfischer rauswinden können. Wenn der Schwarzfischer früher gesehen hat, dass dein Kontrolleur kam, hat er schnell die Schnur aus dem Wasser gezogen und saß dann da ohne Schnur im Wasser und war fein raus. Deshalb hat Bayern das Gesetz eingeführt - dass man mit gebrauchsfertigem Gerät am Wasser ebenso belangt werden kann - zwar nur mit einer Owi - aber immerhin. 

Das Gesetz wurde nicht geschaffen dafür um den Begriff des "gebrauchsfertigen Fanggerätes" so weit auszudehnen, dass mein kleines Kind, welches sich eine Schnur mit Stein am Ende an einen Stock bindet, und neben den Eltern am Sandstrand damit spielt, mit einer Ordnungswidrigkeit bis zu 5000 Euro belangt werden kann ! Ich denke das würde jeder Richter ebenso sehen !


----------



## Rheinspezie (21. Juli 2020)

fleks schrieb:


> Nochmal was anderes was zum Nachdenken anregen sollte, was eigentlich viel schlimmer ist als die Lage...
> 
> Das Bild was diese Aufseher unter all denen hinterlassen haben, die keine Angel dabei hatten !
> 
> ...




Oder das Campieren war einfach nur illegal?

Glaubst Du nicht, dass Fischereirechteinhaber ein berechtigtes Interesse daran haben, dass die Kieszonen/Sandbänke/Uferzonen sauber bleiben ?

Es nimmt doch nicht Jeder seinen Pröttel mit nach Hause, wenn das Corona-Lager abgerissen wird .

Wer weiß, was da schon gelaufen ist?

Langsam kippt bei mir die Stimmung Richtung Aufseher.

R.S.


----------



## fleks (21. Juli 2020)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Oder das Campieren war einfach nur illegal?
> 
> Glaubst Du nicht, dass Fischereirechteinhaber ein berechtigtes Interesse daran haben, dass die Kieszonen/Sandbänke/Uferzonen sauber bleiben ?
> 
> ...



Campieren war dort nicht erlaubt, wusste ich nicht, hab ich auch sofort gesagt, dafür zahle ich die Owi. Aber Art. 77 BayFig lasse ich mir nicht vorwerfen.


----------



## Esox 1960 (21. Juli 2020)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Nein, es muss kein Tatverdacht vorliegen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kridkram (21. Juli 2020)

Das wird hier eine never ending  Story!
Gesetzesauslegung, Deutung........hin oder her.
Fakt ist, die Kontrolleure haben sich auszuweisen in welcher Form auch immer! Wenn die das nicht tun, bekommen die von mir weder was zu sehen noch ausgehändigt! Und ich bin mir zu 99% sicher, das Recht ist da auf meiner Seite. 
Es gibt nur einen Grund der alles (fast) erlaubt, nämlich der schöne Begriff  Gefahr in Verzug.
Und wenn das der Fall gewesen wäre, da wären schon die 2 Polizisten eingeschritten.


----------



## Esox 1960 (21. Juli 2020)

Zelten nicht erlaubt, Angel mit geschleppt ,Köder im Zelt und jetzt nur Stress am Hals,
man das war aber auch wirklich eine glorreiche Idee,überlege doch mal selbst!


----------



## sprogoe (21. Juli 2020)

Was hier ständig gebabbelt wird, daß die Aufseher sich auszuweisen hätten  
Wenn doch gleichzeitig Polizeibeamte vor Ort waren, werden sich die Aufseher denen gegenüber wohl schon ausgewiesen haben, warum dann noch den zu kontrollierenden Personen gegenüber? Ohne Polizei hätten sie das wohl tun müssen.


----------



## Lajos1 (21. Juli 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Unterstellt wurde ja - aber bewiesen werden muss um jemanden zu bestrafen oder läuft das in Bayern anders?



Hallo,

 von einer Bestrafung ist hier erstmal nicht die Rede (dazu müsste ja die Sache vor Gericht landen). Nach dem momentanen Stand hat er allenfalls ein Bußgeld zu erwarten (Ordnungswidrigkeit). Erst wenn er gegen den Bußgeldbescheid (falls einer kommt) Einspruch einlegt, wird die Angelegenheit gerichtsmassig.
Er ist da ja auch nicht wegen Fischwilderei (Straftatbestand) dran, das wäre ja erst er Fall, wenn die Angel fangfertig gewesen wäre. Die Sicherstellung des Geräts erfolgte ja auch nur deshalb, weil er Köder mit sich führte und da schon angenommen werdem kann (im Ernst, wer glaubt da etwas anderes?), das die Absicht Bestand da unberechtigter Weise zu Angeln und um dies zu verhüten, wozu Fischereiaufseher bei uns (Bayern) verpflichtet sind, wurde die Rute eben sichergestellt. Das ist erstmal alles und absolut rechtens und was dabei letzten Endes herauskommt, das weiss ich auch nicht. Deshalb auch meine Empfehlung an den Thread-Ersteller etwas ruhig zu bleiben, kleinere Brötchen zu backen und auf "Good will" zu machen, denn er ist da nicht im Recht.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Esox 1960 (21. Juli 2020)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Was hier ständig gebabbelt wird, daß die Aufseher sich auszuweisen hätten
> Wenn doch gleichzeitig Polizeibeamte vor Ort waren, werden sich die Aufseher denen gegenüber wohl schon ausgewiesen haben, warum dann noch den zu kontrollierenden Personen gegenüber? Ohne Polizei hätten sie das wohl tun müssen.


Ja, das zeigt einem aber schon von vorn herein, wie die Aufseher wahrscheinlich drauf waren,große Klappe,
aber die Hose schon voll,bevor überhaupt etwas los war.Freundlichkeit ist nämlich bei vielen Aufsehern,leider ein Fremdwort.
Ich selbst habe oft den Eindruck,die haben zu Hause nicht viel zu melden und meinen dann am Gewässer ordentlich auf den Putz hauen zu müssen.
Wie gesagt es sind nicht alle so,ich habe es auch schon mit vorbildlichen Aufsehern zu tun gehabt.


----------



## Rheinspezie (21. Juli 2020)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Ja, das zeigt einem aber schon von vorn herein, wie die Aufseher wahrscheinlich drauf waren,große Klappe,
> aber die Hose schon voll,bevor überhaupt etwas los war.Freundlichkeit ist nämlich bei vielen Aufsehern,leider ein Fremdwort.
> Ich selbst habe oft den Eindruck,die haben zu Hause nicht viel zu melden und meinen dann am Gewässer ordentlich auf den Putz hauen zu müssen.
> Wie gesagt es sind nicht alle so,ich habe es auch schon mit vorbildlichen Aufsehern zu tun gehabt.



Ich kenne Aufseher, die entsprechen nicht diesem ( Vor ) Urteil.

Ich empfehle Jedem einmal, sich von einem amtlich bestellten F.A. mal mitnehmen zu lassen.

Welche Belastungen in der Freizeit man da aushalten darf , wenn es nicht so gut läuft...ohne dafür Geld zu erhalten hat man einen undankbaren Job.

Der Job sollte angemessen bezahlt werden und gehört m.M. nach verstaatlicht - dann gibt es auch bei den Aufsehern keine schwarzen Schaafe mehr.

Ich hoffe mal, der Threatersteller hält uns auf dem Laufenden , was dann wirklich geschieht.

Allein mir fehlt der Glaube ?!


----------



## kridkram (21. Juli 2020)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Was hier ständig gebabbelt wird, daß die Aufseher sich auszuweisen hätten
> Wenn doch gleichzeitig Polizeibeamte vor Ort waren,


Was hat das damit zu tun? 
Laut Ersteller standen die nur dabei und haben zumindest anfangs nur zugesehen. Da ist mir vollkommen Wurst, ob die sich den Polizisten ausgewiesen haben und woher soll ich wissen ob die " Echt" sind, Kontrolleur wie Polizist?
Du scheinst mir aber auch einer zu sein, der nix hinterfragt.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (21. Juli 2020)

Ich machs kurz..ich glaub die Story nicht wie Anfangs geschildert.
Kein Mensch schleppt ausgedruckte Powerpoint Präsentationen mit zum Zelten und ans Wasser...jeder Dödel hat heut nen Handy und benutzt das Ding auch.
Da lief etwas ab, was gezielt geplant war, inkl. der Angelrute.

Keine Ahnung was ihr da für Spielchen getrieben habt, aber so wie geschildert machen das weder Jugendliche noch Erwachsene...das ist beiden zu doof.


----------



## Flussbarschbube (21. Juli 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Kein Mensch schleppt ausgedruckte Powerpoint Präsentationen mit zum Zelten und ans Wasser



Da würde ich so nicht mitgehen.. ich könnte mir gut vorstellen selber so einen Mist zu machen (Power Point Folien auszudrucken)


----------



## YoshiX786 (21. Juli 2020)

Mensch, Mensch, Mensch...ich hab mir die ganzen Posts jetzt mal mit größter Freunde durchgelesen...Da kann man nur noch den Kopf schütteln.
Ich finde es faszinierend, wie sehr das auf die Polizisten eingegangen wird. 
Schon mal dran gedacht, dass jemand den Fischereiaufsehern, gemeldet haben könnte, dass an diesem Wasser eine Gruppe wild campiert und ggf. auch fischt. 
Die Polizisten werden vermutlich ganz einfach nur zur "Absicherung" der Aufseher angefordert worden sein, was in dieser bekloppten Zeit auch nicht verwerflich ist, wo man doch jederzeit damit rechnen muss, bei der Ausübung seines Dienstes angegriffen zu werden.
In diesem Falle, wird sich die Polizei so lange geschmeidig raushalten, bis die Situation soweit eskaliert, dass ein Eingreifen ihrerseits notwendig wird um eine STRAFTAT zu verhindern.
Solange dies nicht der Fall war, werden die Fischereiaufseher das Zepter in der Hand halten und die Kontrolle durchführen.
Darüber hinaus möchte ich die Polizeikollegen aus Bayern in Schutz nehmen, da der explizite Inhalt des Fischereigesetzes nicht Bestandteil einer Ausbildung bei der Polizei ist.


Und jetzt mal zu den ganzen Verschwörungstheorien hier... Wartet doch erstmal ab, der Vorfall ist am Wochenende passiert, also wird sich das auch noch ein paar Tage ziehen, bis der TE Post von der Polizei erhalten WÜRDE, um sich als Zeuge oder Beschuldigter zum Sachverhalt äußern zu können, wozu er aber nicht verpflichtet ist.

Wenn die Polizei ihre Ermittlungen abgeschlossen hat, werden sie die Ermittlungsakte an die Staatsanwaltschaft abgeben und der Staatsanwalt wird sich irgendwann mal grob mit dem Sachverhalt befassen und wenn er der Meinung ist, dass es vor Gericht mit an Sicherheit grenzender  Wahrscheinlichkeit zu einer Verurteilung kommen würde, wird dieser auch erst Anklage erheben!!!!!!!

Bei den einseitigen Infos die der TE uns hier Preis gibt, kann KEINER hier den Sachverhalt vernünftig beurteilen und es sind alles nur Spekulationen. 
Aber ich bin weiterhin gespannt, wie der Sachverhalt weiter geht!


----------



## Snâsh (21. Juli 2020)

@YoshiX786 mach das doch nicht durch Sachlichkeit kaputt. Ich bin am 2. Popcorn-Eimer angelangt...
Schlimmer als auf Facebook, da wären nur mehr Bilder eingefügt worden.


----------



## sprogoe (21. Juli 2020)

kridkram schrieb:


> Was hat das damit zu tun?
> Laut Ersteller standen die nur dabei und haben zumindest anfangs nur zugesehen. Da ist mir vollkommen Wurst, ob die sich den Polizisten ausgewiesen haben und woher soll ich wissen ob die " Echt" sind, Kontrolleur wie Polizist?
> Du scheinst mir aber auch einer zu sein, der nix hinterfragt.



Ja, nee,
jetzt wird´s echt abenteuerlich, falsche Kontrolleure und auch noch falsche Polizisten in täuschend echten Uniformen und das alles nur, um ihm die Angelrute abzunehmen und anschließend gewinnbringend für 10.- € im i-net zu verticken. Das kannste einem erzählen, der sich die Hose mit der Kneifzange hochzieht.
Babbelt euren Quatsch weiter, ich halt mich raus.


----------



## YoshiX786 (21. Juli 2020)

Snâsh schrieb:


> @YoshiX786 mach das doch nicht durch Sachlichkeit kaputt. Ich bin am 2. Popcorn-Eimer angelangt...
> Schlimmer als auf Facebook, da wären nur mehr Bilder eingefügt worden.


@Snâsh  Uups sorry, da kommt der bereits zuvor erwähnte Paragraphenreiter in mir hoch 

P.S.: Lass mir was übrig vom Popcorn


----------



## Andal (21. Juli 2020)

Da haben zwei Aufseher entdeckt, dass an einem Uferabschnitt mit Campingverbot gezeltet wird, man unterhält ein Lagerfeuer, was sicher auch nicht statthaft war und es stehen mehrere Zelte. Insassenzahl und Zustand unbekannt. An einem Zelt steht eine Angel...! Sollen die beiden Aufseher jetzt von einer Singegruppe der Heilsarmee ausgehen? Deswegen haben sie die Polizei dazugerufen. Dann wurden neben der Angel auch noch die passenden Köder festgestellt und vermutlich auch noch das eine, oder andere Widerwort, in welcher Form auch immer, vernommen. Wovon, wenn nicht wenigstens vom Versuch der Fischwilderei sollen sie also ausgehen. Legitimiert werden sie sich gegenüber den anwesenden Polizisten ja haben. Also haben sie das vorgefundene Angelgerät vorübergehend sicher gestellt und eben nicht endgültig beschlagnahmt. Ein riesen Unterschied!

Jetzt nimmt alles seinen Lauf, bis eben der Staatsanwalt ein öffentliches Interesse zur Strafverfolgung feststellt, oder das Verfahren, ggf. gegen Zahlung einer OWI, einstellt. Dann wird auch über den weiteren Verbleib der Ausrüstung entschieden.

Ich sehe da mittlerweile überhaupt kein Fehlverhalten der Aufseher mehr vorliegen. Entschuldigt bitte die harschen Worte, aber wenn man sich am falschen Ort entgegen eindeutiger gesetzlicher Regelungen benimmt, darf man auch nicht jammern, wenn es in die Hose geht. Und wenn man das dann obendrein noch mit absolut unpassenden Fischereigesetzen aus anderen Bundesländer zu entschuldigen sucht, ist das dümmer, als auch sehr unerfahrene Polizisten erlauben können!


----------



## fishhawk (21. Juli 2020)

Hallo,



Andal schrieb:


> Ich sehe da mittlerweile überhaupt kein Fehlverhalten der Aufseher mehr vorliegen.



Ich sehr wohl, wenn die Ausführen des TE zutreffen.

Die Aufseher wären dann verpflichtet gewesen sich als solche zu erkennen zu geben, hätten dem Te den Tatvorwurf und die Rechtsgrundlage nennen müssen und vor allem ein Sicherungsprotokoll über die sichergestellten Fanggeräte anfertigen und dem Te einen Durchschlag aushändigen müssen.

Wenn die wirklich ohne Angabe der Dienstnummer und Sicherungsprotokoll so einfach mit den Angelsachen verschwunden sind,  ist das für mich kein vorbildliches Verhalten, egal was andere darüber denken.

Dass Aufseher ein wichtiges Amt ausführen und sie es dabei nicht immer leicht haben, trifft natürlich zu.

Trotzdem sind auch sie an rechtsstaatliche Regeln gebunden, auch wenn es manchmal schwerfällt.



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Der Job sollte angemessen bezahlt werden und gehört m.M. nach verstaatlicht - dann gibt es auch bei den Aufsehern keine schwarzen Schaafe mehr.



Wenn das so wäre, bräuchte man auch bei der Polizei keine Interne Ermittlung, und es gäbe keine Diszipinarverfahren oder Entfernung aus dem Dienst.

Ich kenne keine Gesellschaft ohne schwarze Schafe. Selbst bei den Amish solles ab und zu welche geben.


----------



## Lajos1 (21. Juli 2020)

Hallo Andal,

"Singegruppe der Heilsarmee" ist wieder Spitze . Klar sahen sich die Aufseher da verscheissert. Die Story des Thread-Erstellers hätte nicht mal meine Großmutter geglaubt. Ich hoffe für ihn, dass er da begreift, dass da "den starken Max herauskehren" nichts bringt. Um "gut Wetter" bitten ist da zielführender.
Aber wem nicht zu raten ist.......

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (21. Juli 2020)

Hallo,



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Um "gut Wetter" bitten ist da zielführender.



Für den Aufseher aber auch, wenn er die Geräte tatsächlich ohne Sicherungsprotkoll, Nennung der Dienstnummer und des Tatvorwurfs/ der verletzten Rechtsvorschrift beschlagnahmt hat.

Von zivilrechtlichen Forderungen wegen evtl. Beschädigungen oder fehlender Teile mal ganz zu schweigen.

Wenn er tatsächlich einen dringenden Tatverdacht sah, wäre er auch meiner Meinuing  nach berechtigt gewesen einzuschreiten.

Aber eben immer unter Wahrung der rechtsstaatlichen Regeln.   Wir sind zwar in Bayern, aber nicht im Wilden Westen.


----------



## W-Lahn (21. Juli 2020)

@fleks Sorry, aber die Powerpoint-Story halte ich nicht für glaubwürdig, man druckt doch keine Slides aus und langweilt seine Freunde (in ihrer Freizeit) mit einer Präsentation? Oder seid ihr tatsächlich so "nerdy" dass ihr euch gegenseitig Präsentationen zeigt anstatt einen zu heben und (Schwarz) zu angeln ?


----------



## Rheinspezie (21. Juli 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man weiß von Nix Alles und kennt nur eine Seite.

Weitermachen


----------



## vonda1909 (21. Juli 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> Da stand doch die Angel am Zelt. Das war für die der Beweis. Nun beweis du doch mal das Gegenteil bzw, das die Angel kein Kontakt mit dem Wasser hatte.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Jason erst lese nochmal die Angel war auseinander gebaut.Und nicht er muss etwas beweisen sondern ihm muss bewiesen werden.Stell dir vor du kommst in eine Verkehrskontolle und hast die Angeln im Kofferraum zack Anzeige ...


----------



## fishhawk (21. Juli 2020)

Hallo,



fleks schrieb:


> Danach hab ich die Angel auseinandergesteckt und neben das Zelt gelegen





fleks schrieb:


> Er verwies dann* auf die auseinandergebaute Angel *neben meinem Zelt und ich hab den Polizisten und den beiden sogar noch das "Spielfeld" gezeigt und auch meine Kumpels haben ständig beteuert dass wir nicht geangelt haben



Ist mir schleierhaft wie man aufgrund dieser Schilderungen den Tatbestand des Art 77 BayFig als eindeutig erfüllt und das Verhalten der Aufseher als vorbildlich bezeichnen kann.  Und auch in Bayern wird eine Angel als Anbissstelle + Schnur definiert. Rute ist da gar nicht notwendig.
Was ein gebrauchsfertiges Fanggerät ist, wird aber m.W. weder in Gesetz noch Verordnung genauer definiert.

Ob sich der Sachverhalt evtl. anders abgespielt hat wäre reine Vermutung.

In einem Rechtsstaat gilt aber erstmal die Unschuldsvermutung, bis eben was anderes bewiesen wird.

Ohne Sicherungsprotokoll etc. sieht das aus meiner Sicht eher nach Willkür aus.


----------



## exstralsunder (21. Juli 2020)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Jason erst lese nochmal die Angel war auseinander gebaut.Und nicht er muss etwas beweisen sondern ihm muss bewiesen werden.Stell dir vor du kommst in eine Verkehrskontolle und hast die Angeln im Kofferraum zack Anzeige ...



Oder vielleicht vergleichbar: man parkt verbotener Weise im Parkverbot.
Die Polizei kommt vorbei und macht dudu bei der Gelegenheit wird eine Kontrolle des Sanikastens verlangt.
Also flugs den Kofferraum geöffnet.
Doch was ist das? Im Kofferraum befindet sich in der Aldi Tüte eine verschlossene Flasche Whisky.
Nun wird der Sheriff aber sauer.
Der wirft dem Falschparker doch gleich noch Alkohol am Steuer vor.
Und weil der Sheriff so gut drauf ist, nimmt er gleich noch den Führerschein weg..
Nichts anderes ist dort am Wasser passiert. (wenn die Berichterstattung denn so stimmt)
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass da ein Staatsanwalt auch nur den Anflug einer Klage zulässt.
Allenfalls das Parkverbots Delikt ist ne OWI......aber darum ging es ja nie.

Was der TE am Ort gemacht oder nicht gemacht  hat, kann doch völlig egal sein.
Und wenn die sich Pornos angeguckt haben oder an der Nudel* gespielt haben....ist doch völlig Rille
Fakt ist: die wurden im Schlaf "überrascht" und haben nicht geangelt.

*Schwimmnudel.


----------



## oberfranke (21. Juli 2020)

juergent60 schrieb:


> Zwei Polizisten des Morgens um Vier.......nachvollziehbar.
> Zwei Fischereiaufsehen des Morgens um Vier.....ebenso.
> 
> Die Kombination macht mich etwas stutzig.



Genau mein Gedankengang- irgendwas ist an der Sache fragwürdig-  "da is a Schmäckla dran"


----------



## Micha1450 (21. Juli 2020)

Ich glaube, hier wurde alles gesagt. Der Thread macht inzwischen mehr Schaden, als daß er neue Erkenntnisse bringt.


----------



## Lajos1 (21. Juli 2020)

exstralsunder schrieb:


> Oder vielleicht vergleichbar: man parkt verbotener Weise im Parkverbot.
> Die Polizei kommt vorbei und macht dudu bei der Gelegenheit wird eine Kontrolle des Sanikastens verlangt.
> Also flugs den Kofferraum geöffnet.
> Doch was ist das? Im Kofferraum befindet sich in der Aldi Tüte eine verschlossene Flasche Whisky.
> ...



Hallo,

das geht erstmal gar nicht zur Staatsanwaltschaft. Es wird dem Thread-Ersteller ja auch nicht Fischwilderei zu unterstellen sein, wie er im Eröffnungsthread fälschlicherweise darstellt. Es geht darum, dass bei uns in Bayern eben Angelgerät sichergestellt werden kann, wenn anzunehmen ist, dass es illegal benutzt werden soll und was bitte will man mit Rute und Ködern an fremdem Wasser? In diesem Fall haben die Fischereiaufseher ein rechtswidriges Benutzen des Angelgeräts zu verhüten. Dies wurde durch Sicherstellung der Rute vollzogen. Das ist alles und da kommt, wenn überhaupt eh nur ein Bußgeldbescheid von der Verwaltungsbehörde und wie schon erwähnt, gerichtsmassig wird es erst, wenn der Thread-Ersteller dagegen Einspruch einlegt, falls überhaupt ein solcher Bescheid kommt.
Etwas viel Lärm um die ganze Angelegenheit. Aber was da genau ablief - wir kennen nur die eine Seite der Medaille und die hat ein Gschmäckle, wie ein Schwabe sagen würde.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## hanzz (21. Juli 2020)

juergent60 schrieb:


> Zwei Polizisten des Morgens um Vier.......nachvollziehbar.
> Zwei Fischereiaufsehen des Morgens um Vier.....ebenso.
> 
> Die Kombination macht mich etwas stutzig.





oberfranke schrieb:


> Genau mein Gedankengang- irgendwas ist an der Sache fragwürdig- "da is a Schmäckla dran"


siehe Andals Beitrag
genauso seh ich es auch. Was genau war, wissen wir aber nicht. Wir werden aber hoffentlich erfahren, was draus wird.


Andal schrieb:


> Da haben zwei Aufseher entdeckt, dass an einem Uferabschnitt mit Campingverbot gezeltet wird, man unterhält ein Lagerfeuer, was sicher auch nicht statthaft war und es stehen mehrere Zelte. Insassenzahl und Zustand unbekannt. An einem Zelt steht eine Angel...! Sollen die beiden Aufseher jetzt von einer Singegruppe der Heilsarmee ausgehen? Deswegen haben sie die Polizei dazugerufen.


----------



## oberfranke (21. Juli 2020)

Etwas OT : 
War mit dem Auto auf der Heimfahrt vom angeln. 
Polizeikontrolle. 
"Sie haben ne leere Flasche Bier im Auto- haben`s heute sicher schon eins getrunken?"
Meine Antwort (von Michel Müller animiert) 
"Ihr habt`s ne Pistole dabei, habt`s heute sicher schon jemanden erschossen?"

Oh, oh wurden die zwei ungemütlich. Obwohl ich sofort nen verbalen Kniefall gemacht habe.

Ich durfte das komplette Auto ausladen Warndreieck, bis zum Verbandkasten (mit Haltbarkeitsdatum) angeschaut, Profil an den Reifen nachgemessen- halt volles Programm. Angelpapiere, Angelsachen und Fanglisten kontrolliert. Rede und Antwort stehen müssen warum in meinem Auto eine geschlossene Frolicpackung liegt- ob ich den damit angeln wollte- (Verstoß Tierfuttermittelverordnung) 
0,00 geblasen eingeladen weiter gefahren.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (21. Juli 2020)

Vielleicht haben die jungen Recken auch schmutzige Lieder gesungen, (z.B. "Es lagen die alten Germanen ... des Inn ) und man hielt sie für wilde Orks. Wie auch immer,auf alle Fälle wissen jetzt alle der 1,000,000 tgl. Besucher des AB, das wenigstens nächtliche Kontrollen am Wasser in Bayern funktionieren...


----------



## exstralsunder (21. Juli 2020)

Im Söderland sind die alle irgendwie Spaßbefreit.
Und falls doch sowas wie Spaß vorhanden ist, versteht man "die" nicht.


----------



## Ruttentretzer (21. Juli 2020)

oberfranke schrieb:


> Etwas OT :
> War mit dem Auto auf der Heimfahrt vom angeln.
> Polizeikontrolle.
> "Sie haben ne leere Flasche Bier im Auto- haben`s heute sicher schon eins getrunken?"
> ...


Das wäre einen eigenen Thread wert.


----------



## fleks (21. Juli 2020)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Zelten nicht erlaubt, Angel mit geschleppt ,Köder im Zelt und jetzt nur Stress am Hals,
> man das war aber auch wirklich eine glorreiche Idee,überlege doch mal selbst!



Eine Glanztat wars mit Sicherheit nicht, dennoch geht es um die rechtliche


W-Lahn schrieb:


> @fleks Sorry, aber die Powerpoint-Story halte ich nicht für glaubwürdig, man druckt doch keine Slides aus und langweilt seine Freunde (in ihrer Freizeit) mit einer Präsentation? Oder seid ihr tatsächlich so "nerdy" dass ihr euch gegenseitig Präsentationen zeigt anstatt einen zu heben und (Schwarz) zu angeln ?



Haha, doch - kann dir Bilder schicken ^^

@Lajos1: Finde es schön dass du hier die Gegenseite vertrittst, aber unterstelle mir hier keine Falschinformationen. Die Aufseher haben mir mit Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei gedroht ... du warst nicht dabei also halt dich zurück mich einen Lügner zu nennen.
Kann ja die Seite der Aufseher verstehen ... also dass sie kontrollieren, aber nicht mit sich reden lassen ist die andere Sache. Und was du gekonnt immer übergehst in deinen Anschuldigungen mir gegenüber ist, dass das Ding nicht gebrauchsfertig war. Ich hab mich in dieser Sache rechtskonform verhalten - Punkt.

Achja, ich habe keine Ahnung warum die da gleich mit Polizei aufgetaucht sind, die haben den ganzen Strand kontrolliert, denke mal als vorsichtsmaßnahme.

Ich warte jetzt erstmal was da raus kommt - es wurde genug gesagt in diesem Thread, ich bedanke mich für euer Feedback und berichte.

Bis dahin an alle,
Petri Heil !


----------



## fishhawk (21. Juli 2020)

Hallo,



fleks schrieb:


> Ich warte jetzt erstmal was da raus kommt



Mich würde trotzdem interessieren ob Du irgendein Schriftstück hast, auf dem steht welche Fanggeräte eingezogen wurden, aufgrund welcher Rechtsgrundlage dies geschah und von wem bzw. Dienstnummer des Aufsehers.


----------



## Lajos1 (21. Juli 2020)

fleks schrieb:


> Eine Glanztat wars mit Sicherheit nicht, dennoch geht es um die rechtliche
> 
> 
> Haha, doch - kann dir Bilder schicken ^^
> ...



Hallo,

ich vertrete keine Gegenseite, ich wollte nur Neutralität reinbringen, über die Rechtslage aufklären und Dir Tipps geben. Stimmt, ich war nicht dabei, aber wo habe ich Dich einen Lügner genannt? Also halte Du Dich zurück mit falschen Behauptungen. Denn dass ich Dich einen Lügner genannt habe, ist eine Lüge. Also fass Dich an die eigene Nase.
Es ist mir halt aufgefallen, dass Du im Eröffnungthread erstmal angibst, nicht alles so mitbekommen zu haben und dann später doch Detailangaben machst.
Du hast hier um Aufklärung/Hilfe gebeten und die auch bekommen. Dass Du diese nicht akzeptieren willst ist nicht mein Problem.
Ich habe bestimmt schon dreimal erklärt, wie es sich mit der Sicherstellung Deiner Rute rechtlich verhält und das hat mit der Gebrauchsfertigkeit gar nichts zu tun.
Anmerkung dazu: aufmerksam lesen, dann kann man auch vielleicht begreifen und vor allen man liest dann nicht Worte, welche nicht geschrieben wurden (Lügner).

Gruß

Lajos


PS Leute wie Dich habe ich wirklich gerne; ersuchen um Hilfe und wenn diese nicht gefällt wird herumgemotzt und beleidigt. Zur Sache kann man schon deutlich werden, aber man darf nicht jemanden bezichtigen einen anderen einen Lügner genannt zu haben, wenn dies, wie hier nicht stimmt. Betrachtet ich als große Unverschämtheit und Du wirst von mir hier keine Antwort mehr bekommen, zu keinem Thema. Schluss der Vorstellung.


----------



## Fruehling (21. Juli 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> ...Du wirst von mir hier keine Antwort mehr bekommen, zu keinem Thema. Schluss der Vorstellung.



Gott sei's gelobt, gepriesen und gepfiffen!


----------



## fishhawk (21. Juli 2020)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Gott sei's gelobt, gepriesen und gepfiffen!



Na also, da hat der thread hier dann letztendlich doch noch jemand glücklich gemacht.


----------



## Lajos1 (21. Juli 2020)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Gott sei's gelobt, gepriesen und gepfiffen!



Hallo,

wirklich ein sehr aufklärender und sachlicher Beitrag zum Bayerischen Fischereigesetz.
Wie sonst halt auch.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## zokker (21. Juli 2020)

fleks schrieb:


> ...
> Ich warte jetzt erstmal was da raus kommt ...



Das ist eine sehr gute Entscheidung und lobenswert  .

Ääääääähhhh, sach mal ... was ist eine Powerpoint-Präsentation??? Ist das was versautes???

Ich wünsche dir, dass du gut aus der Sache raus kommst ... ist ja nun eigentlich auch nix passiert, außer das zwei Blockwarte einen auf dicke Hose gemacht haben ... da musst du drüber stehen ...


----------



## Mikesch (22. Juli 2020)

zokker schrieb:


> ... was ist eine Powerpoint-Präsentation???  ...


Powerpoint ist ein Programm mit dem man z. B. Vorträge grafisch unterstützen kann. Ich nenne es ein Dummschwätzerprogramm.


----------



## vonda1909 (22. Juli 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich glaube auch, dass da letzten Endes nichts dabei herauskommt. Aber eine Rute mitführen und noch Köder dabei haben (ist ja klar, dass man die, wenn die Rute nachts vor dem Zelt steht nicht dranläßt) da kann man keinem übelnehmen, wenn er die Sache mit dem Zielwerfen für eine Schutzbehauptung hält. Es wirft die Frage auf, warum hatte man Köder dabei? Das Urteil des OLG hat nichts zu sagen. In Deutschland gibt es keine Präzendenzfälle an die ein Gericht eventuell gebunden wäre, da kann jeder Richter nach seiner Beurteilung entscheiden. Umsonst heißt es nicht: "Vor Gericht und auf hoher See ist man in Gottes Hand". Aber ich denke auch nicht, dass es soweit kommt. Aber drücken wir es mal höflich aus: etwas ungünstig hast Du
> Was hast du gelesen wo die Köder waren und wie die Angel neben dem Zelt war.


----------



## fleks (22. Juli 2020)

Update: Der Typ hat tatsächlich gerade bei der Polizei Strafanzeige wegen Fischwilderei gestellt...


----------



## Jason (22. Juli 2020)

Bist du im Rechtsschutz?


----------



## fleks (22. Juli 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> Bist du im Rechtsschutz?


nope


----------



## MarkusZ (22. Juli 2020)

fleks schrieb:


> Update: Der Typ hat tatsächlich gerade bei der Polizei Strafanzeige wegen Fischwilderei gestellt...



Na dann bist Du ja fein raus. 

Gibt ja immerhin zwei Polizisten, die bezeugen können, dass dieser Tatbestand nicht erfüllt war.

Schwer vorstellbar, dass das wirklich staatliche Fischereiaufseher waren.

In deren Haut möchte ich dann auch nicht stecken.


----------



## Jason (22. Juli 2020)

Ich weiß ja nicht wie alt du bist, aber sollte eigentlich jeder haben. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## fuerstmyschkin (22. Juli 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht wie alt du bist, aber sollte eigentlich jeder haben.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Jop, Haftpflicht und Rechtschutz, die beiden unverzichtbarsten Versicherungen.


----------



## fuerstmyschkin (22. Juli 2020)

fleks schrieb:


> Update: Der Typ hat tatsächlich gerade bei der Polizei Strafanzeige wegen Fischwilderei gestellt...



Und wann gedenkt der Herr sich zur Herausgabe deiner Rute herabzulassen oder wandert die jetzt auf ewig in seine private Asservatenkammer?


----------



## Fruehling (22. Juli 2020)

Wenn's blöd läuft, kann das länger dauern:





__





						§ 74 StGB - Einziehung von Tatprodukten, Tatmitteln und... - dejure.org
					

Strafgesetzbuch § 74 - (1) Gegenstände, die durch eine vorsätzliche Tat hervorgebracht (Tatprodukte) oder zu ihrer Begehung oder Vorbereitung gebraucht...




					dejure.org


----------



## YoshiX786 (22. Juli 2020)

fuerstmyschkin schrieb:


> Und wann gedenkt der Herr sich zur Herausgabe deiner Rute herabzulassen oder wandert die jetzt auf ewig in seine private Asservatenkammer?


Da @fleks sich jetzt in einem Ermittlungsverfahren befindet, werden die sichergestellten Sachen so lange als Beweismittel in Verwahrung gehalten bis das Verfahren abgeschlossen ist.


----------



## fuerstmyschkin (22. Juli 2020)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Wenn's blöd läuft, kann das länger dauern:



Generell richtig, die können von den Strafverfolgungsbehörden zu Ermittlungs- bzw. Beweissicherungszwecken einbehalten werden. Ich bezweifle allerdings, dass der Fischereiaufseher in diese Kategorie fällt.

Edit:
D. h. er müsste sie dann zumindest der Polizei / Staatsanwaltschaft übergeben.


----------



## MarkusZ (22. Juli 2020)

Da  ja offensichtlich kein Straftatbestand erfüllt war und die Aufseher dies auch hätten erkennen müssen, könnte man ggf. auch noch Schadenersatz für den Nutzungsausfall fordern.

Möchte wirklich nicht in der Haut der Aufseher stecken.


----------



## fleks (22. Juli 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht wie alt du bist, aber sollte eigentlich jeder haben.
> 
> Gruß Jason


 
hatte 7 Jahre eine Rechtsschutz, aber im Frühjahr gekündigt weil nie gebraucht


----------



## punkarpfen (22. Juli 2020)

Hi, wie hast du von der Strafanzeige erfahren?


----------



## Jason (22. Juli 2020)

Oje, so was kündigt man doch nicht. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## fleks (22. Juli 2020)

punkarpfen schrieb:


> Hi, wie hast du von der Strafanzeige erfahren?


Polizei hat mich vorhin angerufen und mir die Aktennummer gegeben


----------



## Micha1450 (22. Juli 2020)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Da  ja offensichtlich kein Straftatbestand erfüllt war und die Aufseher dies auch hätten erkennen müssen, könnte man ggf. auch noch Schadenersatz für den Nutzungsausfall fordern.



Wie jetzt? Für die Rute? Ich werd` verrückt.


----------



## punkarpfen (22. Juli 2020)

Hi, sobald du das ganze schriftlich bekommst, würde ich zu einem Anwalt gehen. Je nach Ausgang des Verfahrens, bekommst du die Kosten erstattet, bzw. ich würde eher die Kosten für den Anwalt als "Lehrgeld" verbuchen, als eine Verurteilung wegen Fischwilderei riskieren. Wir kennen ja schließlich nur deine Sicht der Dinge und es kann ja auch sein, dass die Aufseher doch darlegen können, dass dein Gerät fangbereit war. 
Aus Sicht der Aufseher kann ich die Kontrolle gut nachvollziehen, weil das ganze Szenario mit Zelten, Angeln usw. doch etwas dubios ausgesehen haben muss. Warum hast du deine Kumpel nicht ganz einfach ganz legal zum Angeln mitgenommen, statt diesen Powerpointhokuspokus an einem fremden Gewässer zu machen?


----------



## YoshiX786 (22. Juli 2020)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Da  ja offensichtlich kein Straftatbestand erfüllt war und die Aufseher dies auch hätten erkennen müssen, könnte man ggf. auch noch Schadenersatz für den Nutzungsausfall fordern.
> 
> Möchte wirklich nicht in der Haut der Aufseher stecken.



Mit welcher Begründung und auf welcher Bemessungsgrundlage sollte man denn in dem Fall Schadenersatzansprüche geltend machen können?


----------



## Lajos1 (22. Juli 2020)

Hallo,

im Eröffnungsbeitrag. Antwort für Vonda1909 auf seine Frage nach Rute un Köder.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## MarkusZ (22. Juli 2020)

punkarpfen schrieb:


> ann ja auch sein, dass die Aufseher doch darlegen können, dass dein Gerät fangbereit war.



Wenn er, wie er angibt, genügend Zeugen inkl. Polizei hat, dürfte das schwerfallen.

Und selbst dann wäre es aber meines Wissens keine Fischwilderei nach StGB sondern bestenfalls eine Ordnungswidrigkeit nach Fischereigesetz.  Also trotzdem falscher Tatvorwurf.

Das müssten Kontrolleure eigentlich wissen.


----------



## punkarpfen (22. Juli 2020)

Hi, wir wissen ja nicht, was die Polizei bezeugen kann.


----------



## fleks (22. Juli 2020)

Nochmal: Gerät war nicht gebrauchsfertig, zu keinem Zeitpunkt, was wenn überhaupt eine Ordnungswidrigkeit darstellen würde.

Strafanzeige wegen Fischwilderei MUSS damit einhergehen inflagranti mit Haken und Köder im Wasser erwischt zu werden - von daher total haltlos. Ich hab meine Freunde als Zeugen (die warhscheinlich wenig zählen) und noch zwei weitere Parteien alle zwischen 6 und 10 Personen, die einen waren 30 Meter entfernt die anderen 60 Meter... jeder von denen hat gemeint was die Anzeige für ein Schwachsinn wäre, und dass sie im Ernstfall aussagen würden.


----------



## YoshiX786 (22. Juli 2020)

Ja gut, jetzt ist geht der Fall ja seinen geregelten weg.

Der Kontrolleur hat begründeten Anfangsverdacht (für den Anfangsverdacht reicht in dem Fall dass alleinige Vorhandensein der Handangel und der Blinker, da ist es *ERSTMAL* unwichtig ob das Gerät zum Zeitpunkt der Kontrolle fangbereit war, dass wird nach Abschluss der Ermittlungen die Staatsanwaltschaft oder die Bußgeldstelle entscheiden), dass der TE ohne einen erforderlichen Erlaubnisschein mit Angelgerät an dem Gewässer war. (Somit wäre es *möglich* ihm eine gewisse Fahrlässigkeit vorzuwerfen).
Dann biste bei der Fischwilderei nach §293 StGB zwar raus, aber somit *wäre* es möglich, dass der Art. 77 (2) Nr. 3 BayFiG Anwendung findet.

Im Endeffekt bist du @fleks jetzt Beschuldigter und wirst die Möglichkeit bekommen, deine Sicht der Dinge bei der Polizei vorzubringen, was ich aber nicht ohne einen Anwalt tun würde.


----------



## fleks (22. Juli 2020)

YoshiX786 schrieb:


> Ja gut, jetzt ist geht der Fall ja seinen geregelten weg.
> 
> Der Kontrolleur hat begründeten Anfangsverdacht (für den Anfangsverdacht reicht in dem Fall dass alleinige Vorhandensein der Handangel und der Blinker, da ist es *ERSTMAL* unwichtig ob das Gerät zum Zeitpunkt der Kontrolle fangbereit war, dass wird nach Abschluss der Ermittlungen die Staatsanwaltschaft oder die Bußgeldstelle entscheiden), dass der TE ohne einen erforderlichen Erlaubnisschein mit Angelgerät an dem Gewässer war. (Somit wäre es *möglich* ihm eine gewisse Fahrlässigkeit vorzuwerfen).
> Dann biste bei der Fischwilderei nach §293 StGB zwar raus, aber somit *wäre* es möglich, dass der Art. 77 (2) Nr. 3 BayFiG Anwendung findet.
> ...




GENAU so sehe ich das auch - Wenn überhaupt käme Art. 77 zur Anwendung, Und das Entwenden des Gerätes ist nur zulässig wenn eine "vorsätzliche Ordnungswidrigkeit ... vorläge"(Art. 77 Abs. (4) ).  Also ich müsste gewusst haben, dass das was ich da mache nicht Rechtens ist. Das würde aber voraussetzen, dass das nicht rechtens war, was es aber war - da Angel nicht gebrauchsfertig.

Anwalt hab ich schon ;-). 

Also Anzeige wegen Schadensersatz ist über eine Zivilklage definitiv drin, sonst bleibt man auf den Anwaltskosten sitzen. Werde ich definitiv in Betracht ziehen .


----------



## Andal (22. Juli 2020)

YoshiX786 schrieb:


> Ja gut, jetzt ist geht der Fall ja seinen geregelten weg.
> 
> Der Kontrolleur hat begründeten Anfangsverdacht (für den Anfangsverdacht reicht in dem Fall dass alleinige Vorhandensein der Handangel und der Blinker, da ist es *ERSTMAL* unwichtig ob das Gerät zum Zeitpunkt der Kontrolle fangbereit war, dass wird nach Abschluss der Ermittlungen die Staatsanwaltschaft oder die Bußgeldstelle entscheiden), dass der TE ohne einen erforderlichen Erlaubnisschein mit Angelgerät an dem Gewässer war. (Somit wäre es *möglich* ihm eine gewisse Fahrlässigkeit vorzuwerfen).
> Dann biste bei der Fischwilderei nach §293 StGB zwar raus, aber somit *wäre* es möglich, dass der Art. 77 (2) Nr. 3 BayFiG Anwendung findet.
> ...


Einer der es realistisch und ohne Mutmaßungen sieht.


----------



## YoshiX786 (22. Juli 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Einer der es realistisch und ohne Mutmaßungen sieht.



Weil es nichts bringt hier weiter Mutmaßungen anzustellen, wir kennen nur eine Seite der Medaille und wir sind auch nicht die Stelle die über den Sachverhalt entscheidet.
Aber vielleicht liegt es auch an meinem Job, dass versuche keine Partei zu ergreifen, aber was weiß ich schon.....Ich bin eben auch nur ein junger ahnungsloser Polizist


----------



## Andal (22. Juli 2020)

YoshiX786 schrieb:


> Weil es nichts bringt hier weiter Mutmaßungen anzustellen, wir kennen nur eine Seite der Medaille und wir sind auch nicht die Stelle die über den Sachverhalt entscheidet.
> Aber vielleicht liegt es auch an meinem Job, dass versuche keine Partei zu ergreifen, aber was weiß ich schon.....Ich bin eben auch nur ein junger ahnungsloser Polizist


   
Zumal man mit den üblichen Konjunktiven auch vor einem bayrischen Amtsgericht nicht recht weit kommt. Mit "ich dachte", "ich wollte ja nur" ist bei denen nicht viel zu wollen. Ganz besonders dann nicht, wenn denen schriftlich vorliegt, dass man es gewußt haben muss. Schließlich und endlich ist der jetzt Beklagte ja im Besitz eines bayrischen Fischereischeines und da wird es es ausdrücklich in der Rechtskunde gelehrt.

Unter dem Strich war es eine unüberlegte Schnappsidee, die gründlich in die Hose ging. Ich unterstelle ja dem TE auch keine böse und niederträchtige Absicht. Und den beiden Aufsehern auch nicht. Aber jetzt ist das Fass offen und jetzt gehen die Gänge... notfalls durch die Instanzen. Dazu kommt, dass gewisse AG's in Bayern da auch keine "Kredite im Voraus" vergeben und sich stur an die rechtlich geforderten Maßgaben halten.

Alles was man bis jetzt mit Fug & Recht sagen kann: Saublöd g'loffa!


----------



## MarkusZ (22. Juli 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Dazu kommt, dass gewisse AG's in Bayern da auch keine "Kredite im Voraus" vergeben und sich stur an die rechtlich geforderten Maßgaben halten.



Eben, dazu gehört u.a., dass man für das Vorliegen einer Strafttat auch Beweise haben sollte, wenn man jemand anzeigt.

Ob da irgendjemand bezeugen kann, dass der Tatbestand des 293 StGb erfüllt war?

Um Art 77 BayFiG scheint es ja überhaupt nicht zu gehen, wenn der Tatvorwurf "Fischwilderei" lautet.



Andal schrieb:


> Alles was man bis jetzt mit Fug & Recht sagen kann: Saublöd g'loffa!



Das wird für eine der beteiligten Parteien mit Sicherheit zutreffen, egal wie es ausgeht.


----------



## Andal (22. Juli 2020)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Das wird für eine der beteiligten Parteien mit Sicherheit zutreffen, egal wie es ausgeht.


Es ist gewöhnlich so Usus, dass es bei einem Streit einen zweiten Sieger gibt. Aber, im besten Fall, ist auch ein für beide Seiten tragbarer Kompromiss denkbar. Aber das wird man sehen, wie es bewertet werden wird.


----------



## YoshiX786 (22. Juli 2020)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Um Art 77 BayFiG scheint es ja überhaupt nicht zu gehen, wenn der Tatvorwurf "Fischwilderei" lautet.



Das könnte aber im Rahmen der Ermittlungen, bei Niederschlagung des Tatvorwurfs nach §293 von Amtswegen aus kommen


----------



## MarkusZ (22. Juli 2020)

YoshiX786 schrieb:


> Das könnte aber im Rahmen der Ermittlungen, bei Niederschlagung des Tatvorwurfs nach §293 von Amtswegen aus kommen



Das könnte so sein, wäre dann aber ne andere Bauststelle.

Und auch hier bräuchte die Anklage stichhaltige Beweise.

Da der Begriff  "gebrauchsfertiges Fanggerät" im Gegensatz zu "Angel" nicht eindeutig definiert ist, wäre da natürlich mehr Spielraum.

Hätte man ggf. auch das Zelt so deuten können, denn wenn man die Moskitotür rauslöst, könnte die als Netz verwendet werden, die Zeltstangen als Harpunen oder als Fischkeulen etc. .

Halte ich zwar aber ebenso für unwahrscheinlich wie eine auseinandergesteckte Rute/Rolle ohne Anbissstelle, aber sicher kann man da nie sein.

Da werden sich jetzt Juristen mit befassen.  Mal sehen wie das dann ausgeht.


----------



## YoshiX786 (22. Juli 2020)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Und auch hier bräuchte die Anklage stichhaltige Beweise.


Naja, der Großteil der Beiweise ist ja quasi gegeben. Ist halt nur die Sache wie der Begriff "gebrauchsfertig" in diesem Fall von der bewertenden Stelle ausgelegt wird


----------



## Toni_1962 (22. Juli 2020)

YoshiX786 schrieb:


> Naja, der Großteil der Beiweise ist ja quasi gegeben. Ist halt nur die Sache wie der Begriff "gebrauchsfertig" in diesem Fall von der bewertenden Stelle ausgelegt wird



Das habe ich schon Seiten vorher geschrieben wie auch dein Posting #229  
Aber das Rad dreht sich im Kreis, wie es halt so ist ...

Aber schön, dass ich nich alleine mit diesem Wissen bin.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (22. Juli 2020)

Lasst doch mal den Begriff Fischwilderei raus, meines Wissens müsste dafür ein gefangener Fisch sich angeeignet worden sein ohne entsprechende Berechtigung.


----------



## YoshiX786 (22. Juli 2020)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Das habe ich schon Seiten vorher geschrieben wie auch dein Posting #229
> Aber das Rad dreht sich im Kreis, wie es halt so ist ...
> 
> Aber schön, dass ich nich alleine mit diesem Wissen bin.


Ja es ist so vieles mehrfach gesagt worden, aber es scheint das erst jetzt so langsam ankommt, dass hier nur rumspekuliert werden kann, weil keiner außer der TE HIER wirklich weiß was passiert ist. 

Von daher kann es schonmal vorkommen, dass bei einer so angeregten Diskussion hier schonmal Dinge mehrfach genannt werden


----------



## MarkusZ (22. Juli 2020)

50er-Jäger schrieb:


> meines Wissens müsste dafür ein gefangener Fisch sich angeeignet worden sein ohne entsprechende Berechtigung.



Fischwilderei ist in § 293 StGB geregelt. Da steht nur was von "fischt", von Fang oder Aneignung ist da nicht die Rede.

Und wenn er  tatsächlich wegen angeblicher Fischwilderei angezeigt wurde, müssten die Kläger Beweise haben, dass er gefischt hat.

Dass ein auseindergesteckte Rute/Rolle/Schnur ohne Anbissstelle als "Fischen" gilt, halte ich aber für extrem unwahrscheinlich.



YoshiX786 schrieb:


> Ist halt nur die Sache wie der Begriff "gebrauchsfertig" in diesem Fall von der bewertenden Stelle ausgelegt wird



Das käme dann aber erst in Betracht, wenn es eine Anzeige wegen Art 77 gäbe, was ja momentan nicht der Fall zu ein scheint.

Ob da auch Hände zählen ?  Damit kann  man ja zweifelsohne auch Fische fangen.

Würde ich zwar nicht so sehen, aber man weiß ja nie.


----------



## Toni_1962 (22. Juli 2020)

fleks schrieb:


> Polizei hat mich vorhin angerufen und mir die Aktennummer gegeben



Die Polizei hat dich aber sicherlich nicht von sich aus angerufen, nur um dir das Aktenzeichen mitzuteilen?


----------



## fleks (22. Juli 2020)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Die Polizei hat dich aber sicherlich nicht von sich aus angerufen, nur um dir das Aktenzeichen mitzuteilen?


Doch die haben mich informiert dass Strafanzeige gestellt wurde, ob ich mich äußern möchte und das Aktenzeichen für den Anwalt


----------



## YoshiX786 (22. Juli 2020)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Das käme dann aber erst in Betracht, wenn es eine Anzeige wegen Art 77 gäbe, was ja momentan nicht der Fall zu ein scheint.


Deswegen hab ich ja gesagt, wenn die Anzeige zu §293 eingestellt wird, könnte wenn sich diesbezüglich in den Ermittlungen Erkenntnisse ergeben, eine Anzeige zu Art. 77 von Amtswegen aus erfolgen!!!


----------



## fishhawk (22. Juli 2020)

Hallo,



fleks schrieb:


> Doch die haben mich informiert dass Strafanzeige gestellt wurde, ob ich mich äußern möchte und das Aktenzeichen für den Anwalt



Das wird ja immer abstruser.

Jetzt auch noch Strafanzeige wegen angeblicher Fischwilderei????

Da müsste man eigentlich wirklich hoffen, dass sich die Sachlage ganz anders darstellt, als hier geschildert.  Denn so dämlich dürften sich ausgebildete Fischereiaufseher eigentlich nicht anstellen.

Da ich aber bisher dazu keine anderslautenden Informationen habe, werde ich die Schilderungen des TE nicht in Zweifel ziehen.

Wenn das so stimmt wie erzählt, müssten sich die Aufseher wohl mehr Sorgen machen als der Beschuldigte.

Wobei ich Kontrollen an sich schon wichtig und auch notwendig finde.

Dann aber eben auch im Rahmen von Recht/Gesetz und Richtlinien.


----------



## dosenelch (22. Juli 2020)

fleks schrieb:


> Doch die haben mich informiert dass Strafanzeige gestellt wurde, ob ich mich äußern möchte und das Aktenzeichen für den Anwalt



Dein Anwalt wird sicher zunächst Akteneinsicht beantragen und dir raten, erstmal die Füße still zu halten und dich zur Sache bzw. zum Tatvorwurf vorerst auf keinen Fall zu äußern.


----------



## fleks (22. Juli 2020)

Was soll ich euch sagen Leute, @fishhawk. Ich geb ja hier keinen Blödsinn an nur damit ich mit mit falschem Feedback von euch selbst belüge... Es is so - Anzeige wurde heute gestellt nach 293 Stgb. Ich lag schlafend im Zelt und die Angel war daneben auseinandergebaut und mit einem Steingewicht / Blei dran und sonst nix...... Heut hat mich dann die Polizei informiert dass der Aufseher Anzeige nach ... gestellt hat und ich mich jetzt äußern kann oder nicht. Ich fall ja selbst vom Glauben ab weil das so an den Haaren herbei gezogen ist, dass es schon fast wieder lächerlich ist. Ich habe 9 Zeugen, etliche Videos, Fotos und selbst wenn das alles nicht zählt, sollten die Fakten zählen. Dass zum Zeitpunkt der Kontrolle eine nicht fangbereite Angel neben dem Zelt stand und daraufhin mich der Kerl anzeigt wegen Fischwilderei... ich meine WTF ?! Ich werde definitiv eine offizielle Beschwerde an den Verband richten. So werden Steuergelder verbrannt, so verlieren Angler ihren ohnehin schon schlechten Ruf in der Gesellschaft, einfach nur traurig


----------



## fishhawk (22. Juli 2020)

Hallo,

solange ich nichts anders weiß, werde ich deine Aussagen nicht in Zweifel ziehen.

Hast Du nun ein eigentlich bei der Beschlagnahme ein Sicherstellungsprotokoll über eingezogenen Geräte erhalten oder nicht ?


----------



## fleks (22. Juli 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hast Du nun ein eigentlich bei der Beschlagnahme ein Sicherstellungsprotokoll über eingezogenen Geräte erhalten oder nicht ?


 Ne hab ich nicht, brauch ich sowas?


----------



## fishhawk (22. Juli 2020)

Hallo,



fleks schrieb:


> Ne hab ich nicht, brauch ich sowas?



Der Aufseher wäre m.W. verpflichtet gewesen Dir ein solches Protokoll auszustellen, wo aufgelistet wird, was beschlagnahmt wurde, ggf. der Zustand der Geräte, die Rechtsgrundlage für die Beschlagnahme und seine Dienstnummer und die zuständige Behörde.

Wenn er das nicht getan hat, möchte ich nicht in seiner Haut stecken.

Da könnte ihm Dein Anwalt ggf. die Hölle heiß machen.


----------



## dosenelch (22. Juli 2020)

fleks schrieb:


> Ne hab ich nicht, brauch ich sowas?



Das ist jetzt erstmal völlig nebensächlich. Auch um das eingezogene Gerät wird sich dein Anwalt zu gegebener Zeit kümmern. 
Das Allerwichtigste ist jetzt, dass du gegenüber der Polizei oder sonst wem keinesfalls auf eigene Faust irgendeine Aussage oder Erklärung abgibst, weder mündlich noch schriftlich. Der Anwalt wird dir mitteilen, wann was zu tun ist. Und daran solltest du dich tunlichst halten.


----------



## Wünschelrute (22. Juli 2020)

Ja, auf keinen Fall bei der Polizei was aussagen. Die ermitteln gegen dich - du kannst dich bei einer Aussage nur be-, aber nicht entlasten. Deine Aussage machst du vor Gericht und nicht vorher.


----------



## YoshiX786 (22. Juli 2020)

Wünschelrute schrieb:


> Ja, auf keinen Fall bei der Polizei was aussagen. Die ermitteln gegen dich - du kannst dich bei einer Aussage nur be-, aber nicht entlasten. Deine Aussage machst du vor Gericht und nicht vorher.


Na na na, so böse sind wir auch nicht


----------



## Fruehling (22. Juli 2020)

YoshiX786 schrieb:


> Na na na, so böse sind wir auch nicht



Die Studie steht ja noch aus...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. Juli 2020)

fleks schrieb:


> Was soll ich euch sagen Leute, @fishhawk. Ich geb ja hier keinen Blödsinn an nur damit ich mit mit falschem Feedback von euch selbst belüge... Es is so - Anzeige wurde heute gestellt nach 293 Stgb. Ich lag schlafend im Zelt und die Angel war daneben auseinandergebaut und mit einem Steingewicht / Blei dran und sonst nix...... Heut hat mich dann die Polizei informiert dass der Aufseher Anzeige nach ... gestellt hat und ich mich jetzt äußern kann oder nicht. Ich fall ja selbst vom Glauben ab weil das so an den Haaren herbei gezogen ist, dass es schon fast wieder lächerlich ist. Ich habe 9 Zeugen, etliche Videos, Fotos und selbst wenn das alles nicht zählt, sollten die Fakten zählen. Dass zum Zeitpunkt der Kontrolle eine nicht fangbereite Angel neben dem Zelt stand und daraufhin mich der Kerl anzeigt wegen Fischwilderei... ich meine WTF ?! Ich werde definitiv eine offizielle Beschwerde an den Verband richten. So werden Steuergelder verbrannt, so verlieren Angler ihren ohnehin schon schlechten Ruf in der Gesellschaft, einfach nur traurig



Ich bin immer wieder erstaunt, was sich Leute gefallen lassen. Die Fischereiaufseher hätten von mir, wenn sich die Vorfälle wie von dir geschildert ereignet haben, gleich wegen mehrerer Fehlverhalten Anzeigen am Hals (Verstoß gegen Hygienebestimmungen, Entwendung von Angelgerät ohne rechtliche Grundlage und Quittierung, Amtsanmassung) Und damit hätte ich nicht bis zu einer Strafanzeige gewartet.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (22. Juli 2020)

YoshiX786 schrieb:


> Na na na, so böse sind wir auch nicht



Bitte? Ich wurde zum Schichtwechsel deiner Kollegen eingebuchtet und bekam eine halb gefrorene Bockwurst zum Mittagessen. Ihr seid vielleicht nicht Böse, aber ernsthaft - Kochen für Haftis fehlt in eurer Grundausbildung!


----------



## Rheinspezie (22. Juli 2020)

Wünschelrute schrieb:


> Ja, auf keinen Fall bei der Polizei was aussagen. Die ermitteln gegen dich - du kannst dich bei einer Aussage nur be-, aber nicht entlasten. Deine Aussage machst du vor Gericht und nicht vorher.



Meine *Meinung* :

Die Aussage *kann* er bei der Polizei machen, die Aussage wird dann zur Akte gelegt.

Relevant ist die Anhörung ( schriftlich ) durch ein Anschreiben der Staatsanwaltschaft.

Je nachdem, wie man sein Tun dann rechtfertigt, wird das Verfahren 1. entweder weg. Geringfügigkeit eingestellt ( kein öffentl. Interesse ) oder

2. Klage erhoben.

Durch den Gang zum Anwalt hat er nun professionelle Beratung, wie auf die Anhörung zu reagieren ist bzw. wie seine Wortwahl/Aussage in SEINEM Sinne
gestaltet werden sollte , grundsätzlich unabhängig von der "reinen" Wahrheit.

Durch den Gang zum Anwalt entstehen Kosten, die man sich durch eine versierte Antwort / Darlegung der Geschehnisse hätte sparen können , wenn man es sich denn zutraute.

Nun ist der Rechtsverdreher beauftragt und es sollten schoneinmal Rücklagen gebildet werden.

Im Günstigsten Fall für den Beschuldigten, wird kein Verfahren eröffnet : Anwaltskosten+Nervenbelastung.

In diesem Fall sind es aber einige Ungereimtheiten, die auf Schutzbehauptungen schliessen lassen können.

"Powerpoint - Präsentationen" , "Köder im Zelt nur zum Zeigen" , "Casting-Spiele" ... so, das ist erstmal nicht so eindeutig.

Hinzu wird beurteilt, ob die Vollendung der Fischwilderei eingetreten ist oder nicht.
Günstiger hierbei : nicht in Flagranti erwischt worden zu sein.

Möglicherweise wird daraufhin das Verfahren eingestellt.

Möglicherweise aber auch eröffnet - die Angaben der Aufseher/Polizei müssen sich ja nicht zwangsläufig mit den Angaben des Beschuldigten decken

Es gibt hier im Hobbyanglerforum ja  *eine* Darstellung der Dinge - vom Beschuldigten.

Wenn das Verfahren eröffnet wird , dann ist die Einstellung gegen Geldauflage hier für mich wahrscheinlich, wenn der Straftatbestand der Fischwilderei nicht bewiesen wird.

Trotzdem werden zu den Anwaltskosten dann noch ggf. Kosten der Einstellung gegen Geldauflage hinzukommen.

Im schlimmsten Fall wird die Fischwilderei als nachgewiesen festgestellt - Prozeßkosten, Anwaltskosten und Vorstrafe sind der Preis.

Wäre ich betroffen , würde ich so aus dem Bauch raus 1000-2000 Euro an Rücklagen bereithalten.

Und wenn´s kein Verfahren gibt, den nächsten Kirchgang ins Auge fassen 

R.S.


----------



## Minimax (23. Juli 2020)

Hätt schon auf Seite 1 gepasst, und alle Boardies ahnten es schon, aber jetzt gehts immer noch





oh, und achja, damit man mir nicht nachsagen kann, ich trolle diesen hochinteressanten und ergebnisorientierten Thread über Gebühr, füg ich
noch in diesem schelmischen Post dies hier an:


----------



## zokker (23. Juli 2020)

YoshiX786 schrieb:


> ...
> Von daher kann es schonmal vorkommen, dass bei einer so angeregten Diskussion hier schonmal Dinge mehrfach genannt werden



Ich überfliege das hier nur noch ...


----------



## Minimax (23. Juli 2020)

Oh, herrjemineh,
und natürlich um dem Lokalkolorit dieser delikaten und rätselhaften Affäre (von denen es hier schon ca. 159 ähnliche Vorgänge gab) Rechnung zu tragen:




Bitte 6:40- bis 6:55 zu achten. Ach egal,  dann transkribiere ich den Text des bayerischen Fernsehrichters mal hier, und das ist dann doch wieder Ontopic:
"_Herrschaftszeiten nocheinmal, muss denn bei *uns *aus jedem Dreck eine Staatsaffäre gemacht werden?"_

servus,
Euer
Minimax


----------



## YoshiX786 (23. Juli 2020)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Bitte? Ich wurde zum Schichtwechsel deiner Kollegen eingebuchtet und bekam eine halb gefrorene Bockwurst zum Mittagessen. Ihr seid vielleicht nicht Böse, aber ernsthaft - Kochen für Haftis fehlt in eurer Grundausbildung!



Ich werde das mal anregen und vielleicht sollten wir die Liegen auch gegen Boxspringbetten austauschen und die Zellen nach den individuellen Wünsche der "Gäste" gestalten


----------



## 50er-Jäger (23. Juli 2020)

dosenelch schrieb:


> Dein Anwalt wird sicher zunächst Akteneinsicht beantragen und dir raten, erstmal die Füße still zu halten und dich zur Sache bzw. zum Tatvorwurf vorerst auf keinen Fall zu äußern.




Und anschließend wirst du ihm die Geschichte schildern und dann wird er dir sagen, was von der Geschichte weg gelassen werden kann bei der Aussage, was du ausschmücken kannst und was du in anderen Worten sagen musst/sollst das es passt...
War einmal vor Gericht auf der Anklagebank-ganz ehrlich, nirgends wird's sich vorher mehr die Taschen voll gehauen und geflaxt und anschließend belogen als vor Gericht...

Seit dem gilt für mich: Ich glaube eher an die Unschuld einer Hure, als an die Gerechtigkeit der deutschen Justiz!


----------



## MarkusZ (23. Juli 2020)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Wenn das Verfahren eröffnet wird , dann ist die Einstellung gegen Geldauflage hier für mich wahrscheinlich, wenn der Straftatbestand der Fischwilderei nicht bewiesen wird.



Wenn die Schuld nicht beweisbar erscheint,  dann müste doch wohl mangels hinreichendem Tatverdacht eingestellt werden. Warum sollte man eine Geldauflage zahlen, wenn man nicht schuldig ist?




Rheinspezie schrieb:


> es sollten schoneinmal Rücklagen gebildet werden.



Vom Aufseher ggf. aber auch.



YoshiX786 schrieb:


> eine Anzeige zu Art. 77 von Amtswegen aus erfolgen!!!



Wäre dann interssant, als welche Art von "gebrauchsfertigem Fanggerät" die auseinandergesteckte Rute mit Rolle/Schnur ohne Anbissstelle dann eingestuft würde. 

Ne Angel müsste ja eigentlich ausscheiden, denn die wird ja m.W. in in Bayern per Rechtsverordnung des StMELF als Schnur mit Anbisstelle definiert.

Aber mit dem Rutengriff könnte man natürlich Fische keulen oder mit der Schnur Schlingen stellen etc. etc. . Das bliebe dann wohl der Fantasie der Strafverfolgung vorbehalten.



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Die Fischereiaufseher hätten von mir, wenn sich die Vorfälle wie von dir geschildert ereignet haben, gleich wegen mehrerer Fehlverhalten Anzeigen am Hals



Könnte man so sehen.  Andere sprechen von vorbildlichem Verhaltem.  Hat halt jeder nen anderen Blickwinkel.

Bin mal gespannt, was hier noch alles kommt.


----------



## Lajos1 (23. Juli 2020)

50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Seit dem gilt für mich: Ich glaube eher an die Unschuld einer Hure, als an die Gerechtigkeit der deutschen Justiz!



Hallo,

nicht umsonst trägt ja Justitia auch eine Augenbinde . Der Spruch: "auf hoher See und vor Gericht ist man in Gottes Hand"; stimmt auch heute noch. Niemand kann auch nur halbwegs genau sagen, was da herauskommt.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## YoshiX786 (23. Juli 2020)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Wäre dann interssant, als welche Art von "gebrauchsfertigem Fanggerät" die auseinandergesteckte Rute mit Rolle/Schnur ohne Anbissstelle dann eingestuft würde.
> 
> Ne Angel müsste ja eigentlich ausscheiden, denn die wird ja m.W. in in Bayern per Rechtsverordnung des StMELF als Schnur mit Anbisstelle definiert.
> 
> Aber mit dem Rutengriff könnte man natürlich Fische keulen oder mit der Schnur Schlingen stellen etc. etc. . Das bliebe dann wohl der Fantasie der Strafverfolgung vorbehalten.



Ja klar, da ist natürlich ein riesiger Ermessensspielraum gegeben und es kommt sicherlich auf die Argumentationsfähigkeiten beider Parteien an und was die StA im Endeffekt draus macht.

Die Polizei ist in dem Fall nur da um die Ermittlungen zu führen, bis dass alle Ihre Ansichten Kund getan haben und dann übernimmt die StA.

Bin echt gespannt was draus wird und ich hoffe das @fleks uns auch im weiteren Verlauf auf dem laufenden hält.


----------



## Wünschelrute (23. Juli 2020)

YoshiX786 schrieb:


> Na na na, so böse sind wir auch nicht



War jetzt auch nicht persönlich auf dich bezogen  
Aber man weiß ja nie, wen man da so vor sich sitzen hat und wie der Tag der Person gerade so verläuft. Da finde ich die Füße still halten und nicht mehr Informationen herausgeben als notwendig im Allgemeinen nicht das Verkehrteste. Die Möglichkeit besteht ja auch noch, dass das Verfahren eingestellt wird. 
Zumal ich dem TE aufgrund des Umgangs mit der Situation mit den Aufsehen nicht zutraue, dass er in einem solchen Gespräch bestehen wird. Gut, nachts geweckt werden oder ausgeschlafen reden ist ein Unterschied, aber an seiner Stelle würde ich es lassen. Nicht böse gemeint!


----------



## YoshiX786 (23. Juli 2020)

Wünschelrute schrieb:


> War jetzt auch nicht persönlich auf dich bezogen
> Aber man weiß ja nie, wen man da so vor sich sitzen hat und wie der Tag der Person gerade so verläuft. Da finde ich die Füße still halten und nicht mehr Informationen herausgeben als notwendig im Allgemeinen nicht das Verkehrteste. Die Möglichkeit besteht ja auch noch, dass das Verfahren eingestellt wird.
> Zumal ich dem TE aufgrund des Umgangs mit der Situation mit den Aufsehen nicht zutraue, dass er in einem solchen Gespräch bestehen wird. Gut, nachts geweckt werden oder ausgeschlafen reden ist ein Unterschied, aber an seiner Stelle würde ich es lassen. Nicht böse gemeint!



Ach alles gut, ich beziehe sowas nicht auf mich persönlich! 
Aber da gebe ich dir leider recht, es ist grundsätzlich immer besser, sich professionellen Rechtsbeistand zu holen, das rate ich den Leuten grundsätzlich. 
Aus Erfahrung neigt der Beschuldigte sehr gern dazu sich von seinen Emotionen leiten zu lassen und dass verläuft in den meisten Fällen nicht immer positiv für den jenigen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (23. Juli 2020)

Wenn ein Aktenzeichen vorliegt, ist nicht nur Strafanzeige gestellt wurden sondern bereits anlandig beim Staatsanwalt/Gericht.


YoshiX786 schrieb:


> Ich werde das mal anregen und vielleicht sollten wir die Liegen auch gegen Boxspringbetten austauschen und die Zellen nach den individuellen Wünsche der "Gäste" gestalten



Den persönlichen Zimmerservice nicht vergessen


----------



## YoshiX786 (23. Juli 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Wenn ein Aktenzeichen vorliegt, ist nicht nur Strafanzeige gestellt wurden sondern bereits anlandig beim Staatsanwalt/Gericht.



Nein, nicht zwangsweise, die Polizei hat eigene Aktenzeichen, die nichts mit denen der StA zu tun haben. Es ist unwahrscheinlich, dass die Akte so schnell bei der StA gelandet und schon in eingepflegt ist.


----------



## zimmy (23. Juli 2020)

Echt krass dieser Vorfall !   Ich finde, wenn deine Geschichte stimmt ( und davon gehe ich stark aus), sind die  "Kontrolettis"  im Unrecht. Wenn sie nachdenken würden müssten sie schnell dahinter kommen. Wenn einer das nicht kann, dann ist ja immer noch der zweite da und man hätte sich untereinander beraten können und euch darauf hinweisen was nicht gestattet ist und alles währe gut, aber dass das dann so ausufert? Nun haben die aber auch gleich die Polizei mitgebracht und wollten sich nicht die blöße geben. Ich würde gelassen an die Sache rangehen und warten was passiert, wenn es wirklich vor den Kadi geht, hast du nicht die schlechtesten Karten ( Zeugen und das Video ).
Viel Glück  zimmy


----------



## Naturliebhaber (23. Juli 2020)

zimmy schrieb:


> wenn es wirklich vor den Kadi geht, hast du nicht die schlechtesten Karten ( Zeugen und das Video ).



Überlege bitte mal, wieviel Zeit, Nerven und Geld das den TE kosten kann. Das ist das Problem.

Ein Kollege hatte kürzlich Widerspruch gegen ein Knöllchen (20 €) wegen Falschparken eingelegt. Nach 4 Monaten wurde ihm Recht gegeben, ohne dass es zum Verfahren kam. In Summe hat ihn dieser "Kampf" 63 € gekostet und einige Stunden Arbeit. Im Nachhinein betrachtet hätte er besser gezahlt.


----------



## Rheinspezie (23. Juli 2020)

*Wenn die Schuld nicht beweisbar erscheint,  dann müste doch wohl mangels hinreichendem Tatverdacht eingestellt werden. Warum sollte man eine Geldauflage zahlen, wenn man nicht schuldig ist?






Meine Meinung *


Die Geldauflage ist ggf. ein Vorschlag, um das Verfahren verkürzt zu beenden.

Nun kann der Beschuldigte in diesem Fall "zocken" und es drauf ankommen lassen.

Es liegt wirklich in Gottes ( Richters ) Hand, die merkwürdige Geschichte zu glauben oder Schutzbehauptungen anzunehmen.

Die Bestrafung des Aufsehers ist nicht Gegenstand dieses Verfahrens.

Die Nervenbelastung vor den Kadi zu müssen würde ich nicht unterschätzen und je länger das Ding dauert, desto teurer.

Die schnelle Einstellung ist der Goldweg.

R.S.

An unseren Forums- Komissar : danke für Deine wichtige Arbeit als "Bulle"


----------



## Fruehling (23. Juli 2020)

Vor einem hiesigen LG habe ich es schon beobachtet, daß jemand, obwohl keine Beweise vorlagen, verdonnert wurde, weil Richter und Schöffen die Ausführungen des Angeklagten für nicht glaubwürdig hielten.

Ob es anschließend vor einem OLG zu einer Revision kam, weiß ich leider nicht.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (23. Juli 2020)

YoshiX786 schrieb:


> Ich werde das mal anregen und vielleicht sollten wir die Liegen auch gegen Boxspringbetten austauschen und die Zellen nach den individuellen Wünsche der "Gäste" gestalten



Ich hoffe dir begegnet kein sarkastischer oder ironischer Mensch bei einer Verkehrskontrolle.


----------



## YoshiX786 (23. Juli 2020)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich hoffe dir begegnet kein sarkastischer oder ironischer Mensch bei einer Verkehrskontrolle.



Ja doch, das sind meine Lieblingskontrollen, die Leute kommen nämlich meistens selbst nicht mit Ironie und Sarkasmus klar und dann sind die schon still!   
Aber das bekommen auch nur die Leute die drum betteln. 
Aber Kollegen die einen auf "dicken Max" machen um sich wichtig zu tun, braucht tatsächlich keiner! 



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> An unseren Forums- Komissar : danke für Deine wichtige Arbeit als "Bulle"


Gerne


----------



## MarkusZ (23. Juli 2020)

Hallo,



Fruehling schrieb:


> Vor einem hiesigen LG habe ich es schon beobachtet, daß jemand, obwohl keine Beweise vorlagen, verdonnert wurde, weil Richter und Schöffen die Ausführungen des Angeklagten für nicht glaubwürdig hielten.



Fällt auch schwer zu glauben.

Das wäre natürlich ne Kapitulation des Rechtsstaats, wenn da sogar vor einem LG plötzlich Beweislastumkehr gelten würde und der Angeklagte ohne Beweise verurteilt wurde, weil er seine Unschuld nicht beweisen konnte. Das müsste ja eigentlich andersrum laufen.

Aber wer nun wem was glaubt ist hier ja auch höchst unterschiedlich verteilt.


----------



## Andal (23. Juli 2020)

Alles was den beiden Kontrolleuren maximal passieren wird, ist eine Ansage vom Amtsrichter. "San's bei näxten Moi freundlicher und zoang's ehnane Markerl und Ausweis' her!"


----------



## YoshiX786 (23. Juli 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Alles was den beiden Kontrolleuren maximal passieren wird, ist eine Ansage vom Amtsrichter. "San's bei näxten Moi freundlicher und zoang's ehnane Markerl und Ausweis' her!"


Danach noch ein eindringliches "Host mi" und dann ist derFall vom Tisch


----------



## Andal (23. Juli 2020)

...und danach gehts zur Brotzeit ins Café Meineid....


----------



## Lajos1 (23. Juli 2020)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo,

es kommt halt darauf an, ob und was dem Angeklagten geglaubt wird und da ein Angeklagter sich ja nicht selber belasten muss, kann er sich ja auch ungestraft auf Ausflüchte einlassen. Ob ihm das geglaubt wird ist eine ganz andere Sache und hat mit einer Kapitulation des Rechtsstaats überhaupt nichts zu tun und ohne Beweise wird auch niemand verurteilt. Eins ist, nach meiner Erfahrung aber auch ziemlich sicher, ab dem Moment, ab dem sich ein Richter verkohlt vorkommt, wird es schlechter für den Angeklagten.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## YoshiX786 (23. Juli 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> ...und danach gehts zur Brotzeit ins Café Meineid....


----------



## MarkusZ (23. Juli 2020)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Vor einem hiesigen LG habe ich es schon beobachtet, daß jemand, obwohl *keine Beweise *vorlagen, verdonnert wurde, weil Richter und Schöffen die Ausführungen des Angeklagten für nicht glaubwürdig hielten.





Lajos1 schrieb:


> ohne Beweise wird auch niemand verurteilt.



Scheint aber ja nicht das erste Mal zu sein, dass ihr unterschiedlicher Meinung seid.


----------



## hanzz (23. Juli 2020)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Scheint aber ja nicht das erste Mal zu sein, dass ihr unterschiedlicher Meinung seid.


Nennt sich Fruehjos1 Streitkultur


----------



## Lajos1 (23. Juli 2020)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Scheint aber ja nicht das erste Mal zu sein, dass ihr unterschiedlicher Meinung seid.



Hallo;

ich habe nie erlebt, dass jemand ohne Beweise bzw. dem Nachweis einer Schuld verurteilt wurde. Die Beweise können natürlich unterschiedlicher Natur sein, aber: kein Rauch ohne Feuer. Ich habe aber erlebt, dass auch mal jemand trotz vorliegender Beweise freigesprochen wurde. Wie schon erwähnt, das hängt von Vielem ab.
Wenn ein Angeklagter für nicht glaubwürdig gehalten wird, dann hat er natürlich schlechte Papiere. Daher ist es immer das Beste, vor Gericht bei der Wahrheit zu bleiben (ein Angeklagter darf ja ungestraft die Unwahrheit sagen, schlecht ist es aber, wenn er dabei ertappt wird, dafür wird er zwar nicht bestraft, aber dann wird beim Strafmaß gerne einmal etwas höher gegriffen), denn die Richter haben da schon meist Erfahrung und merken es, wenn da irgendwelche "Geschichtchen" erzählt werden.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## MarkusZ (23. Juli 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> ich habe nie erlebt, dass jemand ohne Beweise bzw. dem Nachweis einer Schuld verurteilt wurde




Das freut mich zu hören, denn  so sollte das in einem Rechtsstaat eigentlich auch sein.

Entscheidend für eine Verurteilung/Freispruch sollte sein, wie glaubwürdig oder stichhaltig die Richter Beweismittel, Indizien, Zeugenaussagen etc. einschätzen, nicht was sie von den Geschichten und dem Auftreten des Angeklagten halten.  Der muss ja seine Unschuld nicht beweisen, sondern das Gericht die Schuld. Und eben nicht nach Bauchgefühl sondern anhand von Beweisen.

Ob sich Staatsanwaltschaft und ggf. Richter der Meinung der Aufseher anschließen werden, dass eine auseinandergesteckte Rute, mit Rolle/Schnur, die ohne Anbissstelle neben einem Zelt liegt, während der Besitzer drinnen schläft, den Tatbestand des §293 StGB zweifelsfrei erfüllt, wird uns Fleks vielleicht demnächst berichten.

Wäre schon sehr erstaunt, wenn das so käme.


----------



## BerndH (23. Juli 2020)

Nachdem ich mich nun 15 Seiten lang köstlich amüsiert habe, möchte ich nun meine Meinung zu dem Fall auch abgeben. 

Da der TE die bayerische Anglerprüfung abgelegt hat, sollte ihm auch bekannt sein, das die meisten Gewässer in Bayern in der Hand von Vereinen sind. Diese stecken immens viel unentgeltliche Arbeit in die Hege und Pflege dieser Gewässer. 

Warum wird dieser Firlefanz mit weitwerfen und Power point, nicht am Hausgewässer abgehalten?
Ne saubere Absprache mit dem Vorstand und dem Besitzer der Wiese und es gibt überhaupt keine Probleme. 

Oder gleich in ein benachbartes Bundesland an einen kommerziellen Angelsee. Da ist es egal mit wie viel Leuten du anrückst.

Aber dieses Geheule hinterher bringt nichts. Die zuständigen Behörden werden nun eine Entscheidung treffen. 

PS: Ich bin auch Vorstand von nem kleinen Angelverein, und auch ich wäre mit Kontrolleur und Polizei angerückt. Und glaubt mal nicht, das der TE seine Angel behalten hätte. 

Gruß 
Bernd


----------



## 50er-Jäger (23. Juli 2020)

BerndH schrieb:


> Nachdem ich mich nun 15 Seiten lang köstlich amüsiert habe, möchte ich nun meine Meinung zu dem Fall auch abgeben.
> 
> Da der TE die bayerische Anglerprüfung abgelegt hat, sollte ihm auch bekannt sein, das die meisten Gewässer in Bayern in der Hand von Vereinen sind. Diese stecken immens viel unentgeltliche Arbeit in die Hege und Pflege dieser Gewässer.
> 
> ...




Genau wegen solchen Ansichten, hoffe ich das die Natur die Vorstände in den Angelvereinen bald regelt und endlich die NEUZEIT auch dort einziehen kann...
Corona ist da ja gerade zu prädestiniert für, weil gerade ältere Herrschaften betroffen sind...
 Nimm es mir nicht übel, aber bei solch einem Vorfall sowas abzuziehen und dies noch gut zu finden, da muss man schon einige Schlenker für im Kopf und in den Gedanken haben.


----------



## MarkusZ (23. Juli 2020)

BerndH schrieb:


> Ich bin auch Vorstand von nem kleinen Angelverein, und auch ich wäre mit Kontrolleur und Polizei angerückt. Und glaubt mal nicht, das der TE seine Angel behalten hätte.



Der erste Satz ist absolut legitim und nachvollziehbar.

Beim zweiten würde es schon grenzwertig, vor allem wenn das so wie geschildert abgelaufen wäre.



BerndH schrieb:


> Aber dieses Geheule hinterher bringt nichts.



Würde auch den Aufsehern nichts bringen, wenn die von Naturliebhaber geschilderten Geschütze aufgefahren würden.


----------



## BerndH (23. Juli 2020)

Da muss ich dich leider enttäuschen bezüglich Alter und Corona Risikogruppe. 
Ich bin erst knapp über 40. Und werde so Gott will noch einige Jahre machen. 

Und die Vorstände in meiner Umgebung sind auch in meinem Alter, und auch die würden genauso handeln.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (23. Juli 2020)

BerndH schrieb:


> Da muss ich dich leider enttäuschen bezüglich Alter und Corona Risikogruppe.
> Ich bin erst knapp über 40. Und werde so Gott will noch einige Jahre machen.
> 
> Und die Vorstände in meiner Umgebung sind auch in meinem Alter, und auch die würden genauso handeln.



Noch trauriger...


----------



## fuerstmyschkin (23. Juli 2020)

Bevor ihr beiden euch hier verbal oder auch anderweitig an die Gurgel geht, wartet bitte noch 10 Minuten. Mein Popcorn ist noch nicht fertig...


----------



## BerndH (23. Juli 2020)

Es ist schon toll was man in der Anonymität des Internets jemanden alles an den Hals wünschen kann. 

Aber das ganze mal von dem Standpunkt der Vereinsverantwortlichen zu sehen dazu reicht es scheinbar nicht. 

Zu meinen Anfangszeiten als Vorstand, habe ich auch noch am das gute im Menschen geglaubt. 
Das war einmal. 

Da hab ich noch schwarzangler ermahnt. Was war der Dank dafür, 3 Tage später war der wieder am Wasser. 

Oder ich wollte ja nur mal die neue Rute Probe werfen. Der wusste dann auch Tage später nicht mehr wie die Angel geworfen hat und musste es noch mal probieren. 

Und solche Storys habe ich noch mehr auf Lager.
Und darauf habe ich in meiner Freizeit einfach keinen Bock. Daher kommt bei uns sofort wenn möglich die Polizei dazu. 

Und ich kann dir sagen, das mein Leben ruhiger wird, es spricht sich in den Kreisen nämlich rum.

Aber so hat jeder seine eigene Meinung.


----------



## Bootsy48 (23. Juli 2020)

Leute..... Geht Angeln und vergesst eure Papiere nicht..... Mach ich auch gleich.... Entspannt einfach. 
Bevor die Sache entschieden ist, kommt hier doch nichts faktisch neues


----------



## fuerstmyschkin (23. Juli 2020)

Das ist ja auch alles legitim.

Nur gelten halt für beide Seiten Regeln. Rechtsprechung ist keine Mathematik, soll heißen Unrecht + Unrecht ergibt noch lange kein Recht.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (23. Juli 2020)

BerndH schrieb:


> Es ist schon toll was man in der Anonymität des Internets jemanden alles an den Hals wünschen kann.
> 
> Aber das ganze mal von dem Standpunkt der Vereinsverantwortlichen zu sehen dazu reicht es scheinbar nicht.
> 
> ...



Nochmal, wenn das was hier geschildert  zum Vorfall Fakt ist, stand dort ne Angel und im Zelt wo die angesäuselten Jungs lagen fand man eine Köderbox...
Mit den fakten macht man sich lächerlich, aber nicht stark um irgendwas einzusacken...
Da kannst du durchgreifen wie du willst, wenn das Auto 50m weg voller Angelkram dazu gewesen wäre, wäre das auch alles eingezogen worden?

Es ist einfach erstaunlich was Leute mit sich machen lassen, wie gesagt bevor einer mir mein Eigentum sich aneignet hat der mir Beweise zu bringen, ansonsten kann der mir den Buckel runter rutschen...

Und das hat in dem Fall hier und bei vielen anderen nix mit Meinung zu tun, sondern mit dem versuch sich aufgrund seines Amtes über jemand anderen zu stellen...


----------



## MarkusZ (23. Juli 2020)

50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Mit den fakten macht man sich lächerlich,



Man hätte denen sicher einige Verstöße z.B. wegen dem unerlaubten Zelten etc. anhängen können.

Aber Fischwilderei ist bei der Faktenlagen auch aus meiner Sicht lächerlich.

Vom sonstigem unprofessionellem Verhalten der Aufseher mal abgesehen.

Die Polizisten können einem da am ehesten Leid tun.


Die Kontrolle an sich finde ich Ordnung.  Aber nicht den Ablauf.

Der Zeitpunkt kann einen auch stutzig machen.

Das klingt jetzt nicht nach Routinekontrolle.

Könnte auch sein, dass die Jungs schon am Abend aufgefallen sind und man hoffte, dass man sie um diese Zeit in flagranti erwscht.

Auch das wäre nicht o.k., da  Aufseher mögliche Straftaten ja verhindern sollen. Dann hätten sie schon vorher einschreiten müssen.

Aber das sind natürlich ebenso wilde Spekulationen wie die angebliche Fischwilderei.


----------



## Andal (23. Juli 2020)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Scheint aber ja nicht das erste Mal zu sein, dass ihr unterschiedlicher Meinung seid.


Man ist sich landsmannschaftlich auch völlig wesensfremd.


----------



## zandertex (23. Juli 2020)

Es wird so sein,das die Kontrolletis im Jahr ne bestimmte Anzahl an Anzeigen zu Papier bringen müssen,weil sie sonst ineffektiv sind und ihre Karriere zu Ende ist.Also sind die hochmotiviert......
Mann kann sich ja auch unter den Vereinskollegen brüsten was man doch fürn toller Hecht ist und schon wieder ein paar Schwarzangler dingfest gemacht hat.


----------



## MarkusZ (24. Juli 2020)

Hallo,



zandertex schrieb:


> Es wird so sein,das die Kontrolletis im Jahr ne bestimmte Anzahl an Anzeigen zu Papier bringen müssen,



Unwahrscheinlich, das hängt ja vom Verhalten der Angler/Schwarzangler ab und nicht von den Aufsehern.

Die Aufseher müssen aber oft eine bestimmte Anzahl von Kontrollgängen nachweisen.




zandertex schrieb:


> Mann kann sich ja auch unter den Vereinskollegen brüsten was man doch fürn toller Hecht ist und schon wieder ein paar Schwarzangler dingfest gemacht hat.



Wenn es um Schwarzangler geht, dürfte das auch meist gut ankommen.

Wir haben hier in der Gegend aber auch jemand, der sich gerne damit brüstet, Erlaubnisscheine einzuziehen.  Und das nicht immer aus Gründen, die bei normalen Anglern auch auf Zustimmung stoßen.

Seitdem der allerdings von zwei echten Schwarzanglern verprügelt wurde, ist er auch etwas ruhiger geworden.

Kontrollen finde ich gut und wichtig.  Poizeischutz für Aufseher in bestimmten Situationen auch.

Fehlverhalten von Aufsehern mag ich aber ebensowenig wie das von Anglern.

Ob das bei Fleks tatsächlich staatliche Fischereiaufseher waren?

Da sie sich ja scheinbar weder als solche vorgestellt haben noch ihre Dienstmarke/Dienstnummer gezeigt haben und sich auch sonst nicht so verhalten haben, wie es die Richtlinien vorsehen, kann man da schon Zweifel anmelden.

Mal sehen, wie die Sache weitergeht.


----------



## Lajos1 (24. Juli 2020)

zandertex schrieb:


> Es wird so sein,das die Kontrolletis im Jahr ne bestimmte Anzahl an Anzeigen zu Papier bringen müssen,weil sie sonst ineffektiv sind und ihre Karriere zu Ende ist.Also sind die hochmotiviert......



Hallo,

dem ist garantiert nicht so. Man ist nämlich um jeden Fischereiaufseher froh, den man hat. Deshalb dürften die ja auch Unterstützung von der Verwaltungsbehörde (Untere Naturschutzbehörde) bekommen, wenn sie darum nachsuchen. Denn der Fischereiaufseher, der hier nicht eventuell Rückendeckung bekommt, schmeisst denen seinen Ausweis nebst Plakette  auf den Tisch und das wars dann.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## greenRiver (24. Juli 2020)

Plottwist: Lajos1 ist der Aufseher aus fleks Vorfall...


----------



## Lajos1 (24. Juli 2020)

greenRiver schrieb:


> Plottwist: Lajos1 ist der Aufseher aus fleks Vorfall...



Hallo,

wie kommst Du darauf? Nur weil ich etwas Realismus hier reinbringen will und nicht wie manch andere nach dem Motto "Ich mach die Welt, wie sie mir gefällt" agiere.
Ich kenn mich halt rechtlich gesehen ein bißchen aus und bin da nicht so sehr auf Mutmaßungen angewiesen. Außerdem war ich auch mal einige Jahre in der Verwaltung eines Fischereivereins tätig und kenne daher auch von diese Seite einiges. Hinzu kommt, dass ich von meiner Einstellung her Realist bin. Außerdem angle ich seit 60 Jahren.
Davon ab, was mich hier allerdings etwas stutzig macht (hat jetzt nichts mit dem speziellen Fall des Threadstarters zu tun), ist die doch von vielen offen getragenen Aversionen gegen Fischereiaufseher. Dazu nur mal zum Überdenken; diese Leute begleiten ein Ehrenamt und tragen dafür mit Sorge, dass eben bei der Angelei bestimmte Richtlinien und Vorschriften eingehalten werden, dazu opfern sie viele Stunden ihrer Freizeit. Jeder Angler sollt dafür eigentlich dankbar sein. Schwarze Schafe gibt es überall, bei allen Gruppierungen. Da eben ein bestimmter Prozentsatz der Leute so sind. Die sind aber keineswegs bei den Fischereiaufsehern überrepräsentiert. Ich habe auf jeden Fall in 60 Jahren Angelns noch nie Probleme mit Fischereiaufsehern gehabt. Im Inland nicht und im Ausland und da war ich oft, in vielen Ländern in Europa, wo es meist bedeutend schärfer zugeht als bei uns, auch nicht.
Aber die Einstellung, welche hier manche verteten - ich glaub, ich bin im falschen Film.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (24. Juli 2020)

Servus,
man lässt hier permanent aussen vor, daß 2 Polizisten anwesend waren. 
 Mir stellt sich überhaupt nicht die Frage ob oder was die FA evtl. falsch gemacht haben, sondern eher warum die Polizei etwas widerrechtliches (Beschlagnahme der Angelrute nach Meinung einiger hier) zulassen sollten !?


----------



## Andal (24. Juli 2020)

Sicherstellung, es war und ist eine Sicherstellung - keine Beschlagnahme!


----------



## Fruehling (24. Juli 2020)

__





						Beschlagnahme Sicherstellung | Rechtsanwalt Strafrecht Berlin
					

Informationen zu den strafrechtlichen Begriffen Beschlagnahme und Sicherstellung. Sollten Sie betroffen sein, beauftragen Sie einen Strafverteidiger.




					www.strafverteidigung-berlin.net


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (24. Juli 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Sicherstellung, es war und ist eine Sicherstellung - keine Beschlagnahme!


Danke die Herren, auch an @Fruehling .
Schon irgendwo widersprüchlich, daß 2 Polizisten etwas illegales zulassen sollten, oder ?


----------



## Fruehling (24. Juli 2020)

Gern.


----------



## Lajos1 (24. Juli 2020)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Danke die Herren, auch an @Fruehling .
> Schon irgendwo widersprüchlich, daß 2 Polizisten etwas illegales zulassen sollten, oder ?



Hallo,

das war ganz klar eine Verschwörung zwischen korrupten Polizisten und verbrecherischen Fischereiaufsehern.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (24. Juli 2020)

Hallo,



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> sondern eher warum die Polizei etwas widerrechtliches (Beschlagnahme der Angelrute nach Meinung einiger hier) zulassen sollten !?



Weil die beiden Polizisten weder ne Schulung in Fischereirecht oder Verordnung hatten und der Meinung waren, für die Fischereiaufsicht wäre das Fachpersonal zuständig?

Wenn Frühling tatsächlich recht hätte, wären die Aufseher wohl tatsächlich arm dran, denn laut BayFig dürfen sie nur sicherstellen, nicht beschlagnahmen.


----------



## Lajos1 (24. Juli 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo,

glaube mir, denen passiert außer einer Ermahnung, wenn überhaupt, gar nichts.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Fruehling (24. Juli 2020)

@fishhawk

Ich weiß nur, daß sie lt. BayFig nicht ermitteln dürfen.
Eine Sicherstellung wird ja erst dann zur Beschlagnahme, wenn der Besitzer einer Sache Einwände gegen die Sicherstellung dieser Sache vorbringt, bzw. sie nicht freiwillig herausgeben will.

Daß sich Kontrolleure zur eigenen Sicherheit polizeilichen Beistand "einbestellen", heißt aus meiner Sicht nicht zwingend, daß die Beamten komplett im Thema sind, zumal es sowieso nur wenige ausgebildete Juristen bis in den Polizeidienst schaffen.


----------



## Andal (24. Juli 2020)

Das Angelzeug wird ja auch nur bis zum Abschluss des Verfahrens sichergestellt.


----------



## fishhawk (24. Juli 2020)

Hallo,



fleks schrieb:


> Dann hat der eine Kontroletti mein Zeug genommen und meinte das nimmt er jetz mit. Ich hab gesagt - ne





Fruehling schrieb:


> Eine Sicherstellung wird ja erst dann zur Beschlagnahme, wenn der Besitzer einer Sache Einwände gegen die Sicherstellung dieser Sache vorbringt, bzw. sie nicht freiwillig herausgeben will.



Wird wohl wieder Auslegungssache sein, ob das nun als freiwillig angesehen wird oder nicht. 




Fruehling schrieb:


> heißt aus meiner Sicht nicht zwingend, daß die Beamten komplett im Thema sind,



Die Polizisten werden sicher annehmen, dass sich Fischereiaufseher im Fischereirecht besser auskennen sollten.


----------



## Fruehling (24. Juli 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Das Angelzeug wird ja auch nur bis zum Abschluss des Verfahrens sichergestellt.



Das wird evtl. noch spannend. Denn sieht man das Angelzeug als Tatwerkzeug an - nichts anderes wäre bei einer Verurteilung logisch - würde es nicht herausgegeben, sondern vernichtet.


----------



## Andal (24. Juli 2020)

Hier ist aber auch zwingend davon auszugehen, das die Polizisten der reinen Absicherung wegen dabei waren und nicht um Rechtskunde zu reflektieren.


----------



## Andal (24. Juli 2020)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Das wird evtl. noch spannend. Denn sieht man das Angelzeug als Tatwerkzeug an - nichts anderes wäre bei einer Verurteilung logisch - würde es nicht herausgegeben, sondern vernichtet.


Abwarten... "und auf's Schafott hod da Herr Amtsrichter a no koan g'schickt!"


----------



## fishhawk (24. Juli 2020)

Hallo,

wird sicher noch spannend.

Hängt halt immer von der zuständigen Staatsanwaltschaft ab.

Wenn jemand aktiv fischend ohne Papiere mit der doppelten Anzahl an Ruten am Gewässer erwischt wird und trotzdem kein Verfahren eröffnet wird, heißt das ja nicht automatisch, dass das bei jemand, der im Zelt schläft und ne auseinandergebaute Rute mit Rolle/Schnur ohne Anbissstelle daneben liegen hat auch so kommt.

Hohe Summen würde ich aber nicht auf die Eröffnung eines Verfahrens wetten wollen.


----------



## Andal (24. Juli 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hohe Summen würde ich aber nicht auf die Eröffnung eines Verfahrens wetten wollen.


Jetzt müssen auch erst mal ein paar gestohlene Radl und ein Raffat's aus Traunreut verhandelt werden. Die Blätter an den Bäumen werden sicher schon kräftig Farbe tragen, bevor da ein endgültiges Wort gesprochen ist.


----------



## Mikesch (24. Juli 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Jetzt müssen auch erst mal ein paar gestohlene Radl und ein Raffat's aus Traunreut verhandelt werden. ...


Wea ned frech, sonst kimmi da hi.


----------



## Andal (24. Juli 2020)

mikesch schrieb:


> Wea ned frech, sonst kimmi da hi.


Wenn man dem "Traunsteiner Kasblattl" Glauben schenken mag, ist Traunreut ja der Verbrechensschwerpunkt im Kreis... es sollen ja sogar Blumenkübel umgeworfen und Schneeschaufeln verzogen worden sein.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (24. Juli 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Die Polizisten werden sicher annehmen, dass sich Fischereiaufseher im Fischereirecht besser auskennen sollten.


Hiho,
es war doch in Bayern, nicht in Hessen 
Den Knopf fürs Funkgerät müssten selbst Beamte finden


----------



## Lajos1 (24. Juli 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Hier ist aber auch zwingend davon auszugehen, das die Polizisten der reinen Absicherung wegen dabei waren und nicht um Rechtskunde zu reflektieren.



Hallo,

sehe ich auch so.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Lajos1 (24. Juli 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Wenn man dem "Traunsteiner Kasblattl" Glauben schenken mag, ist Traunreut ja der Verbrechensschwerpunkt im Kreis... es sollen ja sogar Blumenkübel umgeworfen und Schneeschaufeln verzogen worden sein.



Hallo,

na bei euch in Oberbayern gehts ja zu, Radlklau, Blumenkübelumwerfer, Schneeschaufelverzieher und Schwarzfischer hobbts a nu.
Da bin ich ja richtig froh, in der sichersten Großstadt Deutschlands zu leben. Bei uns wurde neulich einer festgenommen, weil er in der Einbahnstraße geraucht hatte.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Andal (24. Juli 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> na bei euch in Oberbayern gehts ja zu, Radlklau, Blumenkübelumwerfer, Schneeschaufelverzieher und Schwarzfischer hobbts a nu.
> Da bin ich ja richtig froh, in der sichersten Großstadt Deutschlands zu leben. Bei uns wurde neulich einer festgenommen, weil er in der Einbahnstraße geraucht hatte.
> ...


Allmächdbrunzvaregg!


----------



## fishhawk (24. Juli 2020)

Hallo,



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Bei uns wurde neulich einer festgenommen, weil er in der Einbahnstraße geraucht hatte.



Könnte auch sein, dass es weniger drauf ankam  wo er  geraucht hat, sonder was er da so geraucht hat.  Korrelation und Kausalität sind ja nicht immer deckungsgleich.

Ungeklärt ist für mich aber noch immer, ob Fischereiaufseher gegen den Willen des Besitzers bewegliche Sachen an sich nehmen dürfen.

In Art 72 BayFiG steht nur "sicherstellen" , "beschlagnahmen" wird dort nicht erwähnt.

Wenn der Beschuldigte in einem "echten Zelt" übernachtet hat, könnte es für die Aufseher evtl. auch kritsich werden. Das könnte dann ggf. als Verstoß gegen Art 13 GG geahndet werden, wenn kein Durchsungsbeschluss oder ne andere Rechtfertigung vorlag.






						Unverletzlichkeit der Wohnung, Artikel 13, Durchsuchungen
					

Unverletzlichkeit der Wohnung, Artikel 13, Durchsuchungen



					www.jura-schemata.de


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. Juli 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Ungeklärt ist für mich aber noch immer, ob Fischereiaufseher gegen den Willen des Besitzers bewegliche Sachen an sich nehmen dürfen.
> 
> In Art 72 BayFiG steht nur "sicherstellen" , "beschlagnahmen" wird dort nicht erwähnt.
> 
> ...





Toni_1962 schrieb:


> In Bayern darf er das tatsächlich nach Gesetz Angelgerät sicherstellen und in amtliches Gewahrsam nehmen, wenn diese bei einer Zuwiderhandlung verwendet wurden oder auch werden sollen. [...] Die Staatsanwaltschaften forden meist sogar diese Handlungsweise als Beweissicherung im Sinne des Polizeiaufgabengesetzes.
> Gibt der Betroffene diese Sachen nicht heraus, darf der Fischereiaufseher gemäß Polizeiaufgabengesetz sogar unmittelbare Zwang ausüben.



Zelt darf der Kontrolleur nicht durchsuchen!
Hat der TE explizit gesagt, dass sein ZELT durchsucht wurde?


----------



## rule270 (24. Juli 2020)

Hallo
Das mit nehmen der Angeln erfüllt den Tatbestand des Diebstahls.
Eine Quittung hast Du bestimmt nicht bekommen.
Du solltest schleunigtst mit dem zuständigen Fundbüro kontakt auf nehmen ob das Fischereigerät ordnungsgemäß überbracht wurde.
Dann solltest Du Anzeige erstatten wegen Diebstahl in obiger Sache die Polizei muss den Sachverhalt registriert haben.
Alles weitere wird dann geregelt.

MfG
Rudi


----------



## fishhawk (24. Juli 2020)

Hallo,



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Hat der TE explizit gesagt, dass sein ZELT durchsucht wurde?



Nein, hat er nicht.

Er hat nur geschrieben, dass er die Tasche mit den Blinkern im Zelt hatte, dass die Aufseher alles dursucht hätten und sein Zeug mitgenommen hätten.

Deshalb hab ich ja auch im Konjunktiv geschrieben.   Muss er selber wissen, wie das abgelaufen ist.

Wenn im BayFig "sicherstellen" anders defniert ist als in der StPO, wäre das ja geklärt.


----------



## Fruehling (24. Juli 2020)

Ich fürchte, die dürfen sogar das, was auf den ersten Blick lt. GG unmöglich erscheint, fishhawk und toni!

*§ 44 Befugnisse der Fischereiaufsicht*

_(5) Für Maßnahmen, die nach diesem Gesetz getroffen werden können, werden das Recht auf Freiheit der Person (Art. 2 Abs. 2 Satz 2 des Grundgesetzes), das Recht der Unverletzlichkeit der Wohnung (Art. 13 des Grundgesetzes) und das Recht auf Eigentum (Art. 14 Abs. 1 des Grundgesetzes) eingeschränkt._

Für mich wäre spätestens dann der Spaß zu Ende!


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. Juli 2020)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Ich fürchte, die dürfen sogar das, was auf den ersten Blick lt. GG unmöglich erscheint, fishhawk und toni!
> 
> *§ 44 Befugnisse der Fischereiaufsicht*
> 
> ...



Was das
*Fischereigesetz für das Land Schleswig-Holstein*
sagt, liegt mir fern und ich vertiefe das nicht, da ich mich nicht darinnen vertiefe.

In Bayern werden Fischereiaufseher belehrt, das GG in diesem Punkt strikt zu beachten:
"Zur Ausübung ihrer Tätigkeit dürfen Fischereiaufseher zudem „Grundstücke mit
Ausnahme von Wohnungen“ betreten und Gewässer befahren. Wohnungen sind
durch das Grundgesetz geschützt. Der Begriff „Wohnung“ ist dabei sehr weit gefasst.
Im Kommentar zum Fischereigesetz heißt es: „Er umfasst alle Räume, die
der Berechtigte der allgemeinen Zugänglichkeit entzogen und zur Stätte seines
Lebens und Wirkens gemacht hat.“ Dazu zählen zum Beispiel Schiffskabinen,
Wohnwagen, Zelte und Lastwagenkanzeln sowie Betriebs- und Geschäftsräume,
aber auch angrenzende umschlossene Gelände wie Hausgärten. Durchaus betreten
werden dürfen eingefriedete Grundstücke, die nicht den Umgriff eines Wohn oder
Geschäftsgebäudes bilden."


----------



## fishhawk (24. Juli 2020)

Hallo,



Fruehling schrieb:


> Für mich wäre spätestens dann der Spaß zu Ende!



Für mich auch.

Aber was die Fischköpfe so machen muss  uns in Bayern nicht wirklich erschrecken.


----------



## yukonjack (24. Juli 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wann wurde doch gleich der aufrechte Gang in Norditalien eingeführt?


----------



## Andal (24. Juli 2020)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Wann wurde doch gleich der aufrechte Gang in Norditalien eingeführt?


Es kauerten die Kimbern, Teutonen und Ambronen noch im feuchten Moos, als es es in Castra Regina längst eine Fussbodenheizung gab.


----------



## fishhawk (24. Juli 2020)

Hallo,

@yukonjack 

Sorry, da hab ich wohl den Smiley vergessen.

Ist zwar schon fast 40 Jahre her, dass ich in SWH zum Angeln war, aber ich hab die Küstenbewohner als sehr sympathische Menschen in Erinnerung.

Ebenso die in MVP, wo ich immerhin über 15 Jahre lang regelmäßig zum Angeln war.

Und auch dort hatte ich nie Probleme mit Aufsehern.


----------



## Micha1450 (24. Juli 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Es kauerten die Kimbern, Teutonen und Ambronen noch im feuchten Moos, als es es in Castra Regina längst eine Fussbodenheizung gab.



Auch dort im Tausch gegen die Freiheit ;-)


----------



## Fruehling (24. Juli 2020)

Blöder Recherchefehler meinerseits, sorry und danke für's Richtigstellen.


----------



## Lajos1 (25. Juli 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ungeklärt ist für mich aber noch immer, ob Fischereiaufseher gegen den Willen des Besitzers bewegliche Sachen an sich nehmen dürfen.
> 
> In Art 72 BayFiG steht nur "sicherstellen" , "beschlagnahmen" wird dort nicht erwähnt.



Hallo,

Ungeklärt ist das nach Art. 72 nicht, da ja den Umständen nach angenommen werden kann, dass das Gerät (Rute und Köder) verwendet werden soll. Was will man denn sonst mit Rute und Köder am Gewässer?  Dies rechtfertigt die Sicherstellung des Geräts, eben für die spätere Beweisführung.
Ich hoffe ja für den Threadersteller, dass das Verfahren eingestellt wird, evtl. auch durch die Zahlung eines keineren Bußgelds, denn wenn die Sache wirklich vor Gericht landen sollte, hat er eben durch das Angelgerät schlechte Papiere. Sachbeweise (hier eben die Rute) zählen vor Gericht immer mehr, als Personenbeweise (Zeugenaussagen).
Denn im Gegensatz zu Aussagen sind das halt klare Fakten, während Ausagen oft nicht objektiv sind.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Fruehling (25. Juli 2020)

Du bist auf der falschen Spur, Lajos, denn aus dem von dir Zitierten ergibt sich lediglich die Frage, ob es sich um eine Sicherstellung oder doch um eine Beschlagnahme (also Sicherstellung gegen den Willen des Eigentümers und lt. Art 72 BayFiG nicht gedeckt) handelt.


----------



## Wünschelrute (25. Juli 2020)

Ich glaube, dass das ganze Spekulieren hier nicht viel bringt, weil der TE sich nicht mehr melden wird.


----------



## fishhawk (25. Juli 2020)

Hallo,



> und lt. Art 72 BayFiG nicht gedeckt



Ob das nach Art 72 BayFig gedeckt ist oder nicht könnte ich als Laie nicht definitiv beurteilen. Im BayFiG steht halt nur "sicherstellen" . 

§92 StPo unterscheidet Sicherstellung und Beschlagnahme. In PAG Art. 25 wird aber auch nur von "sicherstellen" gesprochen. Für mich als Laie schwer vorstellbar, dass man zur Abwehr einer gegenwärtigen oder drohenden Gefahr Sachen trotzdem nicht gegen den Willen des Besitzers an sich nehmen dürfte.

 Da müsstens ich die Polizisten hier ggf. besser auskennen.

 Außerdem gibt es dafür ja entsprechende Studiengänge und selbst Volljuristen sind ja in Rechtsfragen nicht immer einer Meinung.

 Egal ob nun sichergestellt oder beschlagnahmt, wenn die Aufseher sich so verhalten haben, wie geschildert, ist die Sache m.E. nicht korrekt abgelaufen. 

Ohne sich vorzustellen oder Abzeichen/Dienstnummer zu zeigen und die Rechtsgrundlage zu nennen Durchsuchungen durchzuführen und ohne Sicherungsprotokoll/Quittung/Kontaktadresse mit fremdem Eigentum zu verschwinden würde ich nicht als vorbildliches Verhalten bezeichnen. 

Die Kontrolle an sich finde ich Ordnung. Absolut nachvollziehbar und gut, dass da mal nachgeschaut wurde, was die am Gewässer so treiben. 

Natürlich könnte die ganze Sache auch anders abgelaufen sein, aber solange ich da keine anderen Informationen habe, werde ich die Schilderungen des TE nicht in Zweifel ziehen. Mal sehen, ob er sich nochmal dazu äußert.

 Mich würde schon interessieren, wie sich die Sache so entwickelt.


----------



## fishhawk (25. Juli 2020)

Wurde an der Software was verändert?  Meine ganzen Formatierungen wurden beim Abspeichern ignoriert.

Komisch, jetzt funktioniert es wieder.  Allerdings ist der Hintergrund immer noch grau und die Schriftfarbe weiß, aber nur wenn ich eingeloggt bin.


----------



## vonda1909 (26. Juli 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> im Eröffnungsbeitrag. Antwort für Vonda1909 auf seine Frage nach Rute un Köder.
> 
> ...


Ich hatte nicht nach Rute und Köder gefragt!
Es galt dem Beitrag wo drin stand das die Rute beködert neben dem Zelt stand .Was dem ja nicht so war.Und die Blinker erst später aus dem Rucksack geholt wurden.Nur einige haben dieses einwenig durcheinander gebracht.


----------



## fleks (3. August 2020)

Update: Hab mittlerweile mit meinem 1. Vorstand meines 2. Fischereivereins gesprochen. Dieser war lebzeiten Polizist und hat selbst Fischereiaufseher angestellt die das Recht am Wasser durchsetzen sollten. Selbst er hat gesagt, dass das absoluter Blödsinn ist, was da an diiesem Abend gemacht wurde. Und selbst er meinte, dass er nicht in der Haut des Fischereiaufsehers stecken möchte. Er meinte, er hätte niemanden mehr im Verein wenn er jeden Anzeigen würde, der eine 3. Rute dabei hat am Wasser (was fast jeder hat). Er meinte auch, dass er diese Fischereiaufseher so dermaßen rund machen würde, beim Verband UND beim Landratsamt, dass sie ihre Lizenz verlieren würden.


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. August 2020)

Wer was sagt aufgrund DEINER Schilderung, ist doch inzwischen in der Sache sowas von unerheblich.
Berichte doch mal, wie es in der Sache weiterging!


----------



## fleks (3. August 2020)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Wer was sagt aufgrund DEINER Schilderung, ist doch inzwischen in der Sache sowas von unerheblich.
> Berichte doch mal, wie es in der Sache weiterging!


Gerne, bis dato ist keine Anklageschrift oder anderes in meinem Briefkasten gelandet. Grüße


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. August 2020)

fleks schrieb:


> Gerne, bis dato ist keine Anklageschrift oder anderes in meinem Briefkasten gelandet. Grüße



Aussage bei der Polizei?


----------



## fleks (3. August 2020)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Aussage bei der Polizei?


"Herr Soundos hat Sie angezeigt wegen Fischwilderei"... sonst nix


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. August 2020)

Aha ..
soso ...
erstaunlich

was agt denn dein Anwalt dazu und was hat der bisher zu tun gehabt?


----------



## Blueser (3. August 2020)

Rechnungen schreiben ...


----------



## Andal (3. August 2020)

Blueser schrieb:


> Rechnungen schreiben ...


Ein Anwalt verliert eben nie ... so lange er keinen Berufskollegen an seiner Seite braucht.


----------



## fleks (4. August 2020)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Aussage bei der Polizei?


Nö, ich warte auf einen Brief von der Polizei


----------



## Rheinspezie (4. August 2020)

fleks schrieb:


> Nö, ich warte auf einen Brief von der Polizei




So oder so , Danke, dass Du weiter postest - hätte ich nicht mit gerechnet 

R.S.


----------



## fishhawk (4. August 2020)

Hallo,



fleks schrieb:


> bis dato ist keine Anklageschrift



Ich würde zwar eher auf eine Mitteilung über die Einstellung des Verfahrens tippen, aber auch die kann natürlich etwas dauern.



fleks schrieb:


> Er meinte auch, dass er diese Fischereiaufseher so dermaßen rund machen würde, beim Verband UND beim Landratsamt, dass sie ihre Lizenz verlieren würden.



Heißt das nun, dass das tatsächlich staatliche Fischereiaufseher waren?

Und haben die nun dein Zelt durchsucht oder wie kamen die an die Tasche mit den Blinkern?

Und was hat der Vorstand deines Vereines damit zu tun?  Das war doch an einem fremden Gewässer?


----------



## YoshiX786 (5. August 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Und haben die nun dein Zelt durchsucht oder wie kamen die an die Tasche mit den Blinkern?


Und selbst wenn, wo ist das Problem?



fishhawk schrieb:


> Und was hat der Vorstand deines Vereines damit zu tun? Das war doch an einem fremden Gewässer?


Erhat ja nur mal mit der Vorstand gesprochen um sich zu informieren und nicht um den auf irgendjemanden anzusetzen!


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. August 2020)

YoshiX786 schrieb:


> Und selbst wenn, wo ist das Problem?



Ich finde diese Frage mit entscheidend: Denn das Zelt dürfen die Kontolleure nicht ohne ausdrückliche Erlaubnis des TE durchsuchen; es ist auch aus anderen Gründen wesentlich, wo sich die Blinkertasche befunden hat.
Diesbezüglich habe ich ja schon vor längerer Zeit die Frage gstellt, auf die der TE aber nicht eingeht!
Warum wohl nicht?


----------



## fishhawk (5. August 2020)

Hallo,



YoshiX786 schrieb:


> Und selbst wenn, wo ist das Problem?



Art 13 GG sollte man m.E. nicht auf die leichte Schulter nehmen.



YoshiX786 schrieb:


> Erhat ja nur mal mit der Vorstand gesprochen um sich zu informieren und nicht um den auf irgendjemanden anzusetzen!



Eben, deswegen wundert es mich ja, dass der Vorstand nun als unbeteiligter Dritter ankündigt, die Aufseher "rund zu machen" .

Dienstaufsichtsbeschwerde etc. sollte m.E. der Betroffene erstatten.  Dazu bräuchte er allerdings erstmal Namen und/oder Dienstnummer.

Ich würde es übrigens nicht begrüßen, wenn sie auf Betreiben des Vorstandes "ihre Lizenz verlieren" würden.

Wenn sie tatsächlich regelwidrig gehandelt haben, hielte ich eine Nachschulung und ggf. einen Kompensation beim Geschädigten für angemessener.


----------



## Flussbarschbube (5. August 2020)

fleks schrieb:


> Er meinte auch, dass er diese Fischereiaufseher so dermaßen rund machen würde





fishhawk schrieb:


> Eben, deswegen wundert es mich ja, dass der Vorstand nun als unbeteiligter Dritter ankündigt, die Aufseher "rund zu machen" .




Der TE schreibt, dass der Vorstand meinte er würde.. also alles Konjunktiv, ich habe das so verstanden, dass der niemanden rund machen wird.


----------



## fishhawk (5. August 2020)

Hallo,



Flussbarschbube schrieb:


> ch habe das so verstanden, dass der niemanden rund machen wird.



Kann man sicher unterschiedlich verstehen.  Der Konjunktiv hilft da wenig, denn der wird halt standardmäßig bei indirekter Rede verwendet.

Kann nur der TE auflösen, was sein Vorstand nun tatsächlich gesagt und ggf. auch gemeint hat.


----------



## Andal (5. August 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Kann nur der TE auflösen, was sein Vorstand nun tatsächlich gesagt und ggf. auch gemeint hat.


Entscheidend ist doch, was er wirklich getan haben wird! Und ob wir das je erfahren - man weiss es nicht.


----------



## fishhawk (5. August 2020)

Hallo,




Andal schrieb:


> Entscheidend ist doch, was er wirklich getan haben wird! Und ob wir das je erfahren - man weiss es nicht.



Das könnte sogar sein, dass das die jeweiligen Beteiligten völlig unterschiedlich wahrgenommen haben.


----------



## Andal (5. August 2020)

Den Hintergrund des Lokalkolorits bei den Formulierungen darf man hierbei auch nicht ausser Acht lassen. Da haben Nichteinheimische in den Gauen Bayerns so ihre Probleme mit der Verständlichkeit. Würde wirklich jede angekündigte "Watsch'n" auch verteilt werden, mein geliebtes Volk der Bayern hätte sich längst selbst ausgerottet.


----------



## Lajos1 (5. August 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Den Hintergrund des Lokalkolorits bei den Formulierungen darf man hierbei auch nicht ausser Acht lassen. Da haben Nichteinheimische in den Gauen Bayerns so ihre Probleme mit der Verständlichkeit. Würde wirklich jede angekündigte "Watsch'n" auch verteilt werden, mein geliebtes Volk der Bayern hätte sich längst selbst ausgerottet.



Hallo,

richtig und es gibt Gegenden in denen "weisst Du was, jetzt leckst mich am A...." (zur besseren Verständlichkeit in Schriftdeutsch geschrieben) einen gängigen Abschiedsgruss darstellt und keinesfalls als das zu werten ist welches ein "Gebietsfremder" meinen könnte .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Andal (5. August 2020)

Und wer es jetzt immer noch nicht versteht, dem sei Ludwig Thoma "Erster Klasse" zur Lektüre empfohlen.


----------



## Lajos1 (5. August 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo,

der Vorstand kann einen  Fischereiaufseher gar nicht rund machen. Einem "staatlichen" hat er nichts zu sagen und bei einem vereinseigenen wird er äußerst zurückhaltend sein, denn da kann man froh sein, welche zu haben. 
Dienstaufsichtsbeschwerde ist auch so eine Sache. Geht, wenn überhaupt, auch nur bei einem staatlichen Fischereiaufseher und da läuft die ziemlich ins Leere, denn das sind Leute, die im Ehrenamt tätig sind und keine Untergebenen. Wenn da der Chef von der zuständigen "Dienststelle" etwas zu deutlich wird, schmeisst der Fischereiaufseher den Bettel (Ausweis und Dienstmarke) hin und verloren hat dann der Chef.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (5. August 2020)

Hallo,



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Geht, wenn überhaupt, auch nur bei einem staatlichen Fischereiaufseher und da läuft die ziemlich ins Leere, denn das sind Leute, die im Ehrenamt tätig sind



Einen Freibrief seine Kompetenzen zu überschreiten und ungestraft gegen Vorschriften und Richtlinien verstoßen zu können, hat aber auch kein Ehrenamtler.

Einen Aufseher, der um 04:00 Uhr ausrückt um vermeintliche Schwarzfischer zu stellen, würde aber auch ich ungern verlieren.
Deshalb ja auch mein Vorschlag mit der Nachschulung.

Kontrollen finde ich wichtig, aber eben auch so, wie es in den Lehrgängen vermittelt wird.
Deshalb bin ich immer noch am zweifeln, ob das wirklich staatliche Fischereiaufseher waren. 
Das geschilderte Verhalten widerspricht m.W. in einigen Punkten schon eklatant den Lehrgangsinhalten.


----------



## vonda1909 (5. August 2020)

Das ist doch alles raus zufinden und was sagt der Anwalt lohnt eine Gegenanzeige?


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. August 2020)

´


vonda1909 schrieb:


> ... Gegenanzeige?



wogegen denn?


----------



## Andal (5. August 2020)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> ´
> 
> 
> wogegen denn?


Opposition in Bayern: "Mia wisst ma zwar ned, um wos das genau geht, aba mia san dageg'n!"


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. August 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Opposition in Bayern: "Mia wisst ma zwar ned, um wos das genau geht, aba mia san dageg'n!"



Jetzt wirst aber politisch, die bayerische SPD zu zitieren ist sicherlich nicht AB erlaubt!


----------



## Lajos1 (5. August 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo,

einen Freibrief hat der Aufseher freilich nicht, aber er ist in einer sehr starken Position; er ist nicht abhängig von seinen "Vorgesetzten". Die aber von ihm und egal ob staatlicher oder nur ein vereinseigener wenn ihm da einer zu blöd kommt, schmeisst der halt hin und der Dumme ist da nicht er, sondern sein "Boss".
Was genau ablief wissen wir nicht, dazu müsste man auch die andere Seite hören um sich ein objektives Bild machen zu können.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## YoshiX786 (6. August 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Art 13 GG sollte man m.E. nicht auf die leichte Schulter nehmen.



Art. 13 GG ist in diesem Falle komplett außer Acht zu lassen!!!

*Wohnung Definition im Recht*
Um als Wohnung zu gelten, muss diese so beschaffen sein, dass die Führung eines selbstständigen Haushaltes möglich ist. Die Wohnung hat eine baulich getrennte, in sich abgeschlossene Wohneinheit zu sein, wichtig ist ein eigener Zugang. Um als Wohnung im Sinne des Gesetzes zu gelten müssen fernerhin Toilette, Dusche oder Bad und eine Toilette vorhanden sein. Eine letzte Anforderung ist, dass die Wohnfläche größer als 23 Quadratmeter ist.


----------



## hans21 (6. August 2020)

YoshiX786 schrieb:


> Art. 13 GG ist in diesem Falle komplett außer Acht zu lassen!!!
> 
> *Wohnung Definition im Recht*
> Um als Wohnung zu gelten, muss diese so beschaffen sein, dass die Führung eines selbstständigen Haushaltes möglich ist. Die Wohnung hat eine baulich getrennte, in sich abgeschlossene Wohneinheit zu sein, wichtig ist ein eigener Zugang. Um als Wohnung im Sinne des Gesetzes zu gelten müssen fernerhin Toilette, Dusche oder Bad und eine Toilette vorhanden sein. Eine letzte Anforderung ist, dass die Wohnfläche größer als 23 Quadratmeter ist.


Aha, unter 23 Quadratmeter keine Wohnung? Völlig absurd.


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. August 2020)

YoshiX786 schrieb:


> Art. 13 GG ist in diesem Falle komplett außer Acht zu lassen!!!
> 
> *Wohnung Definition im Recht*
> Um als Wohnung zu gelten, muss diese so beschaffen sein, dass die Führung eines selbstständigen Haushaltes möglich ist. Die Wohnung hat eine baulich getrennte, in sich abgeschlossene Wohneinheit zu sein, wichtig ist ein eigener Zugang. Um als Wohnung im Sinne des Gesetzes zu gelten müssen fernerhin Toilette, Dusche oder Bad und eine Toilette vorhanden sein. Eine letzte Anforderung ist, dass die Wohnfläche größer als 23 Quadratmeter ist.



Vorsicht! Da liegst Du komplett falsch!

Die Kommentierung des GG Art. 13, gestützt auf Leitentscheidungen des BVerfGE,  bezieht auch u. a. "Campingwagen, Zelt, Hotelzimmer", alles "im Sinne von  Schutzes der räumlichen Privatsphäre" bzw. " Stätte der Privatheit durch räumliche Abschottung" ein.

Eine schöne Zusammenfassung ist hier dazu:


			https://www.uni-saarland.de/fileadmin/user_upload/Professoren/fr11_ProfGroepl/lehre___nur_Pdfs_/lehre10/GRVorl/GR18.pdf
		


An alles Fischereiaufseher in Bayern. Es wird in den Schulungsunterlagen auch die Durchsuchung von Zelten expliziet deswegen verboten!


----------



## Ufertrampler1 (6. August 2020)

Wenn Du eine Rechtsschutz hast gibts da doch fast immer eine Hotline wo man einen Anwalt kostenlos fragen kann, wenn man ihm den Sachverhalt schildert.


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. August 2020)

Ufertrampler1 schrieb:


> Wenn Du eine Rechtsschutz hast gibts da doch fast immer eine Hotline wo man einen Anwalt kostenlos fragen kann, wenn man ihm den Sachverhalt schildert.



Servus und willkommen im AB
Aber es wäre schon hilfreich und informierend und auch im Sinne einer Diskussion sinnvoll, die Beiträge im Verlauf zunächst zu lesen, sonst dreht sich alles nur im Kreis:
Der TE hat seiner Auskunft nach keine Rechtschutzversicherung und hat bereits seit längeren einen Anwalt eingeschaltet.


----------



## YoshiX786 (6. August 2020)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Vorsicht! Da liegst Du komplett falsch!
> 
> Die Kommentierung des GG Art. 13, gestützt auf Leitentscheidungen des BVerfGE,  bezieht auch u. a. "Campingwagen, Zelt, Hotelzimmer", alles "im Sinne von  Schutzes der räumlichen Privatsphäre" bzw. " Stätte der Privatheit durch räumliche Abschottung" ein.
> 
> ...



Danke für die Aufklärung, das war mir so noch nicht bekannt.


----------



## oberfranke (6. August 2020)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> An alles Fischereiaufseher in Bayern. Es wird in den Schulungsunterlagen auch die Durchsuchung von Zelten expliziet deswegen verboten!


Wenn sein "Zelt" aber keinen Boden hatte, war es kein Zelt sondern ein Wetterschutz und der fällt da nicht drunter.  Oder evtl doch, oder ja, oder ????? 
Jetzt wirds kniefieslerd.


----------



## fishhawk (6. August 2020)

Hallo,



oberfranke schrieb:


> Wenn sein "Zelt" aber keinen Boden hatte, war es kein Zelt sondern ein Wetterschutz



Liest zwar immer wieder, aber ob es dadurch auch richtiger wird?

Soweit ich weiß, kommt es nicht auf den Boden an, sondern auf die Schaffung von Wohnqualität und die Möglichkeit der räumlichen Abschottung.

Bei einem Brolly mit Überwurf, aber ohne Tür, ohne Liege/Luftmatratze, Kocher etc. würde auch ich nicht von "Zelten" sprechen.

Ist aber egal was ich denke, entscheiden müsste im Zweifel die zuständige Justiz.

Bin mal gespannt wie die sache weitergeht.


----------



## Andal (6. August 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt wie die Sache weitergeht.


Sagte ich es bereits? Wie das Hornberger Schießen!

Mittlerweile sind alle Seiten anwaltlich so vertreten, dass sie genau wissen, was sie besser nicht sagen. Außer den beiden Polizisten, denn denen kann es egal sein, denn sie waren ja lediglich zur Absicherung der Kontrolle dabei, was sie auch vollumfänglich und anstandslos erfüllt haben.


----------



## kridkram (19. August 2020)

Wie ist denn nun der Stand der Dinge Fleks?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (19. August 2020)




----------



## fleks (29. August 2020)

Kurzes Update: Ich habe mir noch keinen Anwalt genommen, da ich erst warten wollte bis irgendjemand auf mich mit einem offiziellen Schreiben zukommt. Bisher kam nichts. Vor 2 Tagen allerdings bekam ich einen Anruf des Polizeibeamten der den Fall behandelt. Die Sache liegt mittlerweile dem Staatsanwalt vor. 

Der Staatsanwalt hat den Beamten gesagt, dass er gerne die zwei Zeugen die unmittelbar bei mir waren befragen möchte. Hier der Beamte wörtlich:

"Er möchte wissen ob ein Auswurf stattgefunden hat" ... und weiter "Er möchte außerdem wissen wie gebrauchsfertig die Angel war".
Ich habe gemeint, die beiden Zeugen haben sich bereiterklärt auszusagen, die beiden sollten in den nächsten Tagen einen Brief o.ä. bekommen.

Jetzt bin ich etwas ratlos... warum wurde denn ich nicht vorgeladen?! Warum hab ich noch keinen Brief bekommen ?! Vielleicht weiß da jemand von euch mehr, und kann mir helfen die Lage besser einzuschätzen - ob ich mir lieber einen Anwalt nehmen sollte oder alleine das regeln soll. Will wegen so einem Blödsinn keine Vorstrafe haben.


----------



## Bertone (29. August 2020)

Alleine, bei einem Offizialdelikt? Meine Güte.
Bei einer solchen  Angelegenheit redet man auch nicht mit Polizeibeamten! Man teilt höflich und bestimmt mit, dass man sein Aussageverweigerungsrecht in Anspruch nimmt, und sich ausschliesslich über den Anwalt äussert!
Wie heißt es so schön? Alles was sie sagen kann, ..... (und wird bei Gelegenheit) ..... .
Also entweder nimmst Du uns hier auf den Arm (versuchst es wenigstens), oder Du verhältst dich extrem naiv.


----------



## Taxidermist (29. August 2020)

@Flex, der SA hört sich an was deine Kumpel sagen und ob es Widersprüche gibt, also ob sich alles mit deiner Aussage (die erste, bei der Kontrolle!) deckt und wenn die da keinen Mit erzählen, wird das eingestellt.
Richtig von dir ist es jedenfalls, abzuwarten.
Habe ich richtig verstanden, dass du bisher selbst gar nicht gehört wurdest, also keine schriftliche Aussage bei der Polizei gemacht hast?

Jürgen


----------



## fleks (29. August 2020)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Flex, der SA hört sich an was deine Kumpel sagen und ob es Widersprüche gibt, also ob sich alles mit deiner Aussage deckt und wenn die da keinen Mit erzählen, wird das eingestellt.
> Richtig von dir ist es jedenfalls abzuwarten.
> Habe ich richtig verstanden, dass du bisher selbst gar nicht gehört wurdest, also keine Aussage bei der Polizei gemacht hast?
> 
> Jürgen



Richtig, ich habe bezüglich der Sache nichts gesagt bei dem Polizeibeamten. Nur verfahrenstechnische Sachen haben wir besprochen, wie es weitergeht etc. Ich hab bisher keinen Brief vom SA bekommen. Also verstehe ich nicht wie das normal von Statten geht. Der Angeklagte muss doch mitbekommen was ihm vorgeworfen wird? Oder habe ich noch keinen Brief bekommen, weil sich der SA denkt, "bevor ich eine Anklage schreibe, höre ich mir die zwei Zeugen an, wenn das alles haltlos ist, dann schreibe ich erst gar keinen Brief an den Angeklagten..." ?!


----------



## Taxidermist (29. August 2020)

fleks schrieb:


> weil sich der SA denkt, "bevor ich eine Anklage schreibe, höre ich mir die zwei Zeugen an, wenn das alles haltlos ist, dann schreibe ich erst gar keinen Brief an den Angeklagten..." ?!



Genau so wird das laufen!
Bei mir wurde gerade auch eine Anzeige eingestellt, ohne das ich mich überhaupt geäußert habe, mein Anwalt allerdings dann doch.
Habe den Eindruck, dass sich unsere Judikative derzeit nicht um "Eierdiebe" kümmern mag, die sind auch so voll ausgelastet, oder überlastet!

Jürgen


----------



## fleks (29. August 2020)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Genau so wird das laufen!
> Bei mir wurde gerade auch eine Anzeige eingestellt, ohne das ich mich überhaupt geäußert habe, mein Anwalt allerdings dann doch.
> Habe den Eindruck, dass sich unsere Judikative derzeit nicht um "Eierdiebe" kümmern mag, die sind auch so voll ausgelastet, oder überlastet!
> 
> Jürgen



Danke, kannst du in etwa sagen, was dein Anwalt da schreiben musste ? Oder wurde ein Anwalt vom SA aufgefordert was zu sagen?


----------



## Toni_1962 (29. August 2020)

fleks schrieb:


> Anwalt hab ich schon ;-).



und nun:



fleks schrieb:


> Kurzes Update: Ich habe mir noch keinen Anwalt genommen,



Was ist nun wahr?

Warum antwortest du denn nicht auf die im Thread öfters gestellte Frage:
Hat der Kontolleur dein Zelt durchsucht? Wenn JA, hat er dich um Erlaubnis gefragt?
Wo war die Tasche mit den Blinkern?


----------



## Bertone (29. August 2020)

Noch bist Du nicht Angeklagter, sondern Beschuldigter.
Und nein, das muss er nicht. Er kann Dir auch nach Zeugenanhörungen - Du darfst dich natürlich auch noch äussern, dann ist das Kind in aller Regel aber schon in den Brunnen gefallen - schlicht einen Strafbescheid schicken. Gegen einen solchen kannst dann Widerspruch einlegen, dann geht das vor Gericht.
Du brauchst einen Anwalt zur Akteneinsicht und -beurteilung.


----------



## fleks (29. August 2020)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> und nun:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab noch keinen Anwalt, hatte mir einen zurechtgelegt und mit einem telefoniert, aber ihn noch nicht beauftragt ;-).

Die Kontrolleure haben mein Zelt durchsucht ja. Zunächst hat er einfach angefangen rumzuwühlen, dann hab ich ihn eingebremst und gesagt er soll mein Zeug nicht anfassen. Dann hab ich ihm aber die Sachen gezeigt die er sehen wollte (Tasche öffnen usw.), dazu hat er ja das Recht, aber selbstständig durchwühlen ist nicht.

Die Tasche mit den Blinkern war hinter meiner Liege im Zelt gelegen.

Gruß


----------



## Taxidermist (29. August 2020)

fleks schrieb:


> kannst du in etwa sagen, was dein Anwalt da schreiben musste ? Oder wurde ein Anwalt vom SA aufgefordert was zu sagen?



Das war ein ganz anderer Vorwurf (Körperverletzung) und es dürfte nicht auf deine Sache übertragbar sein.
Und dein Anwalt mach nur was du möchtest, er würde nie etwas beim SA aussagen, einreichen, ohne das du Kenntnis hättest!

Bei deiner Sache ist für mich nur die Frage, Einstellung mit oder ohne Zahlung (Strafbefehl)?

Jürgen


----------



## Lajos1 (29. August 2020)

Bertone schrieb:


> Alleine, bei einem Offizialdelikt? Meine Güte.
> Bei einer solchen  Angelegenheit redet man auch nicht mit Polizeibeamten! Man teilt höflich und bestimmt mit, dass man sein Aussageverweigerungsrecht in Anspruch nimmt, und sich ausschliesslich über den Anwalt äussert!
> Wie heißt es so schön? Alles was sie sagen kann, ..... (und wird bei Gelegenheit) ..... .
> Also entweder nimmst Du uns hier auf den Arm (versuchst es wenigstens), oder Du verhältst dich extrem naiv.



Hallo,

etwas komisch ist das schon, zumindest weil der Threadstarter in Beitrag 230 vom 22. Juli angibt eben schon einen Anwalt zu haben.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Taxidermist (29. August 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> etwas komisch ist das schon, zumindest weil der Threadstarter in Beitrag 230 vom 22. Juli angibt eben schon einen Anwalt zu haben



Ja, bisher hat er den ja auch gar nicht gebraucht, diesen braucht er erst, wenn er selbst von Polizei oder SA, zu Protokoll gebeten wird.
Dieses sollte allerdings dann gegebenenfalls, der Anwalt für ihn tun!

Jürgen


----------



## Toni_1962 (29. August 2020)

... und die Polizei ruft an (hat sie das nicht schon mehrfach?), nur um mitzuteilen, dass Kumpels angehört werden und teilt auch den Inhalt mit ?!? Diese Verfahrenwesie höre ich zum ersten mal, aber es gibt ja bekanntlich immer ein erstes mal.

Und das zudem ohne dass eine Anzeige vorliegt? Oder liegt nun doch eine vor? Sorry, aber das muss der TE nun mal klarstellen: Keine Anzeige, ein bißchen Anzeige, Anzeige ..??


----------



## fleks (29. August 2020)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> ... und die Polizei ruft an (hat sie das nicht schon mehrfach?), nur um mitzuteilen, dass Kumpels angehört werden und teilt auch den Inhalt mit ?!? Diese Verfahrenwesie höre ich zum ersten mal, aber es gibt ja bekanntlich immer ein erstes mal.
> 
> Und das zudem ohne dass eine Anzeige vorliegt? Oder liegt nun doch eine vor? Sorry, aber das muss der TE nun mal klarstellen: Keine Anzeige, ein bißchen Anzeige, Anzeige ..??



Also nochmal in Kurzform:

Anzeige wurde erstattet im Juli (Info von Polizeibeamten)
Habe schon mit Anwalt gesprochen, aber noch nicht beauftragt, weil ich erst noch abwarten wollte bis ich mal ein offizielles Schreiben o.ä. bekomme um zu wissen was mir überhaupt vorgeworfen wird
Polizei hat mehrfach schon angerufen, der Polizist scheint voll in Ordnung, und hat mich bloß informiert was grade abgeht - finde das menschlich i.O. zur Sache habe ich aber nichts gesagt
Zeugen werden nun nach Bitte durch SA demnächst gehört (wie beschrieben)
Ich hab allerdings noch nichts bekommen...
Hoffe das klärt das etwas auf...


----------



## fleks (29. August 2020)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Bei deiner Sache ist für mich nur die Frage, Einstellung mit oder ohne Zahlung (Strafbefehl)?



Aber das hieße doch, ich kann mir die 500€ Pauschbetrag vom Anwalt sparen, wenn max. ein Strafbefehl von 500€ daherkommt?!


----------



## Taxidermist (29. August 2020)

fleks schrieb:


> ich kann mir die 500€ Pauschbetrag vom Anwalt sparen, wenn max. ein Strafbefehl von 500€ daherkommt?!





So in etwa!
Irgendwann wird dann eben eine Rechenaufgabe daraus.

Übrigens ist alles oben von mir geschriebene, meine persönliche Meinung, Einschätzung und nicht etwa eine Rechtsberatung!

Jürgen


----------



## fishhawk (29. August 2020)

Hallo,

Strafbefehl kann m.W. nur ein Richter erlassen, kein Staatsanwalt.  Wer einen Strafbefehl akzeptiert gilt m.W. damit als bestraft.
Wer einer Einstellung mit Geldauflage zustimmt, gilt m.W. nicht als bestraft.  Das macht schon einen Unterschied.

Wenn es keine Zeugen oder andere Beweise gibt, dass Fleks gefischt hat, kann es m.E. auch keine Strafe wegen Fischwilderei geben.

Wenn es keine Zeugen oder andere Beweise  gibt, dass er mit gebrauchsfertigem Fischereigerät am Ufer unterwegs war, dürfte es m.E. auch kein Bußgeld wegen der Ordnungswidrigkeit nach BayFig geben.

Wenn der Fischereiaufseher ohne Zustimmung das Zelt durchsucht hat, könnte er sich selber strafbar gemacht haben.



fleks schrieb:


> Dann hab ich ihm aber die Sachen gezeigt die er sehen wollte



Hat er Dich vorher belehrt, dass Du das nicht musst, weil er keinen Durchsuchungsbeschluss hatte?

Wenn Du ihm das Zeug einfach so freiwillig gegeben hast, war das ggf. nicht sehr klug.

Ich glaube trotzdem nicht daran, dass da bei der dürren Beweislage ein Verfahren eröffnet wird, aber sicher kann man da nie sein.


----------



## Andal (29. August 2020)

Mei war des vor 50 Jahren noch schön. Da gab es eine Watschen, die auch in 99,99% aller Fälle berechtigt war und angemessen war und Ende der Beratungen.  Und für den Muckenschiss Unberechtigung... mei, wieder mei... hat man halt dem jenigen welchen was z'fleiss getan.


----------



## fishhawk (29. August 2020)

Hallo,



Andal schrieb:


> Da gab es eine Watschen, die auch in 99,99% aller Fälle berechtigt war



Auch bei Erwachsenen im Beisein von Polizeibeamten?


----------



## Andal (29. August 2020)

Knapp vor meiner Zeit gab es einen Dorfpolizisten, der bei so extremen Verbrechen, wie kein Licht am Radl, Erwachsenen die Frage offiziell stellte: "Zwoa Mark, oda a Bockfotz'n!?" - Angesichts der Handschuhgröße des Herrn H. sollen wohl die meisten zur Zahlung tendiert haben.


----------



## vonda1909 (30. August 2020)

Echt ist dieser Bockmist noch nicht vom Tisch?


----------



## fishhawk (30. August 2020)

Hallo,



vonda1909 schrieb:


> Echt ist dieser Bockmist noch nicht vom Tisch?



Hätte auch gedacht, dass da flugs ne Verfahrenseinstellung kommt.



fleks schrieb:


> "Er möchte wissen ob ein Auswurf stattgefunden hat" ... und weiter "Er möchte außerdem wissen wie gebrauchsfertig die Angel war".



Klingt  irgendwie seltsam, dass der Beschuldigte da erster erfährt, was man von den Zeugen wissen will.

Egal, sieht für  mich eher so aus, dass es bisher keine Beweise für eine Straftat oder Ordnungswidrigkeit  zu geben scheint.

Wie ein Laie beurteilen soll, ob das Fanggerät "gebrauchsfertig" war oder nicht, erscheint mir auch schleierhaft.  Was ich bisher gelesen habe, soll ja da nicht mal bei Juristen Einigkeit herrschen.

Aufseher, die ohne zu fragen ein Zelt durchsuchen und dort sichergestellte Sachen ohne Belehrung/Quittung/Protokoll mitnehmen, dürften m.E. jedenfalls nicht gerade vorbildlich und ggf. sogar rechtswidrig gehandelt haben.


----------



## Wollebre (30. August 2020)

_Klingt  irgendwie seltsam, dass der Beschuldigte da erster erfährt, was man von den Zeugen wissen will._

Der TE hat wohl einen Schutzengel. So kann er sich mit seinen Zeugen abstimmen.


----------



## Wollebre (30. August 2020)

Stelle gerade fest das man mich in den Stand eines "Ehrenboardie" erhoben hat.

Herzlichen Dank dafür. Werde mich weiterhin bemühen sachlich und fachlich korrekt zu schreiben. 

LG

Wolfgang


----------



## fishhawk (30. August 2020)

Hallo,



Wollebre schrieb:


> Werde mich weiterhin bemühen sachlich und fachlich korrekt zu schreiben



Ist zwar m.E. ein guter Vorsatz, aber davon hängt m.W. dieses gelbe Banner nicht ab.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (30. August 2020)

Wollebre schrieb:


> Stelle gerade fest das man mich in den Stand eines "Ehrenboardie" erhoben hat.
> 
> Herzlichen Dank dafür. Werde mich weiterhin bemühen sachlich und fachlich korrekt zu schreiben.
> 
> ...


Och, das kann den Schlimmsten von uns passieren


----------



## Tari (31. August 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Wie ein Laie beurteilen soll, ob das Fanggerät "gebrauchsfertig" war oder nicht, erscheint mir auch schleierhaft. Was ich bisher gelesen habe, soll ja da nicht mal bei Juristen Einigkeit herrschen.



Das war auch mein erster Gedanke. 
Da fleks jetzt aber Bescheid weiß, kann er sie dahin gehend allerdings einweisen. 

@fleks was ist eigentlich aus deinem Eigentum geworden? Hat sich der Kontrolleur mal gemeldet? 
Oder hast du mal in Erfahrung gebracht was aus deiner Angel geworden ist? 

Da du ja noch nichts schriftliches bekommen hast, kannst du theoretisch ja gar nicht wissen das es zu einer Anzeige kam. Entsprechend würde ich da auf jedenfall mal anklopfen und mein Eigentum zurück verlangen.


----------



## fishhawk (31. August 2020)

Hallo,



Tari schrieb:


> Entsprechend würde ich da auf jedenfall mal anklopfen und mein Eigentum zurück verlangen.



Die Frage ist nur wo er denn anklopfen soll.

So wie ich das verstande habe, weiß er weder welche Aufseher das waren noch hat er schon Kontaktdaten von der zuständigen Staatsanwaltschaft.


----------



## Tari (31. August 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Die Frage ist nur wo er denn anklopfen soll.



Ich denke es sollte doch mögliche sein, herauszufinden wer für das Gewässer, an dem sie gezeltet haben, verantwortlich ist.
Da würde ich definitiv mal nach hören was jetzt Phase ist.

Rein theoretisch betrachtet, dürfte ihm ja nicht mal bewusst sein das strafrechtlich gegen ihn vorgegangen wird. Wie ja auch hier bereits mehrfach geschrieben wurde, ist es nicht üblich das sich die Polizei selbstständig bei jemandem meldet und einem erzählt das eine Anzeige vorliegt.

Tante Edit:
Und der Kontrolleur wollte sich doch auch mal gemeldet haben.


----------



## rolfmoeller (31. August 2020)

Nach 6 Wochen noch keine Info ???
Klingt nach einem Fake das Ganze.


----------



## Toni_1962 (31. August 2020)

Wenn ermittelt wird, dann ist die Rute Beweismittel und wird nicht herausgegeben ...
wenn ...

denn ...
In einem Gewässer bei mir soll ein Hecht mit 1,50 m rumschwimmen ... kann sein oder nicht, vll. ist es auch nur ein Hechtlein, der in der Story wächst oder aber gar ein kleiner Barsch der mutiert, vll. ist es eben gar kein Hecht, sondern ein Mondfisch; ich glaube an die Story des Riesenmonsterhechtes erst, wenn ich ihn selbst nachweislich gesehen habe .... und so verhält es sich zunehmend mit der Geschichte hier, wie sie geschildert ist.


----------



## jkc (1. September 2020)

rolfmoeller schrieb:


> Nach 6 Wochen noch keine Info ???
> Klingt nach einem Fake das Ganze.



Noch nicht oft mit Anzeigen, Polizei und Staatsanwaltschaft und Gerichten zu tun gehabt? Da wartet man teils viele Monate...


----------



## Lajos1 (1. September 2020)

jkc schrieb:


> Noch nicht oft mit Anzeigen, Polizei und Staatsanwaltschaft und Gerichten zu tun gehabt? Da wartet man teils viele Monate...



Hallo,

das ist - richtig!

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. September 2020)

rolfmoeller schrieb:


> Nach 6 Wochen noch keine Info ???
> Klingt nach einem Fake das Ganze.



Vergiss es. Wir haben voriges Jahr einen Schwarzangler angezeigt. Die erste Rückfrage der Staatsanwaltschaft kam nach 7 Monaten.


----------



## Angler9999 (1. September 2020)

Ich habe im Juni eine Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei gestellt. Jetzt mit dem letzten Augusttag soll ich die Zeugenaussage schreiben. Also fast drei Monate ist normal "Rolleye" UND natürlich kann ich mich genau erinnern ... ich habe mir Gott sei dank Notizen und Fotos gemacht.


----------



## Andal (1. September 2020)

Bis sich die Staatsanwaltschaft durch Hühnerdiebstähle, Fahrradmißbrauch und versuchten illegalen Teppichhandel durchgearbeitet hat, dauert es. Oder meint wer tatsächlich, dass an jedem Amtsgericht ein Fachstaatsanwalt für Schwarzangelfragen nur auf solche staatstragenden Fälle lauert, um sogleich zuzuschlagen?


----------



## Meefo 46 (1. September 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Bis sich die Staatsanwaltschaft durch Hühnerdiebstähle, Fahrradmißbrauch und versuchten illegalen Teppichhandel durchgearbeitet hat, dauert es. Oder meint wer tatsächlich, dass an jedem Amtsgericht ein Fachstaatsanwalt für Schwarzangelfragen nur auf solche staatstragenden Fälle lauert, um sogleich zuzuschlagen?


Nicht zu  vergessen ateP die Tierrechtler beschäftigen unsere Gerichte zur genüge.


----------



## sprogoe (1. September 2020)

Oder sie wägen heute schon ab, bei welcher Strafverfolgung ist die höchste Geldbuße rauszuholen.  Ich traue niemand mehr.


----------



## fishhawk (1. September 2020)

Hallo,



Meefo 46 schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen ateP die Tierrechtler beschäftigen unsere Gerichte zur genüge.



Das kann aber manchmal auch etwas dauern:

https://dafv.de/referate/aktuelles/...-153-absatz-1-stpo-wegen-geringfuegigkeit-ein


----------



## Pommesbude (5. September 2020)

dosenelch schrieb:


> Den Sinn von Kontrollen sehe ich sehr wohl ein und begrüße diese auch. Es geht einzig und allein um das Verhalten des Aufsehers. Auch mir ist bisher kein unfreundlicher Kontrolleur begegnet.


Mir sind solche Leute schon begegnet. Leider rekrutieren sich die Kontrolettis gerne aus Vorständlern und Gartenzwergputzern. Besonders der Vorsitzende, der sein Vereinsgewässer eifersüchtig bewacht ist eine Seuche.
Rangliste Kontrolleure (von in Ordnung nach geht garnicht)
1. Polizei
2. hauptamtlich bestellte Aufseher
3. ehrenamtliche Kontrolettis
4. Ordnungsamt
5. ehrenamtliche Kontrolettis im Vorstand des Vereins.



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> In Bayern darf er das tatsächlich nach Gesetz Angelgerät sicherstellen und in amtliches Gewahrsam nehmen, wenn diese bei einer Zuwiderhandlung verwendet wurden oder auch werden sollen. Letzters ist ja der Knackpunkt. Die Staatsanwaltschaften forden meist sogar diese Handlungsweise als Beweissicherung im Sinne des Polizeiaufgabengesetzes.
> Gibt der Betroffene diese Sachen nicht heraus, darf der Fischereiaufseher gemäß Polizeiaufgabengesetz sogar unmittelbare Zwang ausüben.


Dann hat er aber ein entsprechendes Protokoll auszufüllen und auszuhändigen. Wenn die Rennleitung bei ist hat die das zu tun, denn sie ist "offizieller". Eine Durchsuchung von Fahrzeugen oder Zelten durch die Fschereiaufsicht ist trotzdem nicht erlaubt, egal was im bayrischen Fischereigesetz steht. Es gibt da so einen Artikel mit lediglich 3 Worten im GG, der bayrischer Gesetzgebung einfach nur die Fresse poliert wenn man es nur weit genug durch die Instanzen zieht.



Andal schrieb:


> Knapp vor meiner Zeit gab es einen Dorfpolizisten, der bei so extremen Verbrechen, wie kein Licht am Radl, Erwachsenen die Frage offiziell stellte: "Zwoa Mark, oda a Bockfotz'n!?" - Angesichts der Handschuhgröße des Herrn H. sollen wohl die meisten zur Zahlung tendiert haben.


Damals war die Zeit noch in Ordnung!



fleks schrieb:


> Aber das hieße doch, ich kann mir die 500€ Pauschbetrag vom Anwalt sparen, wenn max. ein Strafbefehl von 500€ daherkommt?!


und


Taxidermist schrieb:


> So in etwa!
> Irgendwann wird dann eben eine Rechenaufgabe daraus.
> 
> Übrigens ist alles oben von mir geschriebene, meine persönliche Meinung, Einschätzung und nicht etwa eine Rechtsberatung!



Schlechte Idee. Fischereischein kann weg sein bzw wird nicht verlängert (man darf bei einer Verlängerung keine größeren rechtsgültigen Strafen (größer als Owi) am Hacken haben). Und Strafbefehl ist größer als Owi.

Mal anders gesagt: die sind stinkig auf OP, weil er a) am Vereinsgewässer wildgezeltet hat und b) weil er das mitsamt Lagerfeuer gemacht hat.
Und die Vereine haben an ihren Gewässern teilweise extreme Müllprobleme.


----------



## knutwuchtig (6. September 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> Da stand doch die Angel am Zelt. Das war für die der Beweis. Nun beweis du doch mal das Gegenteil bzw, das die Angel kein Kontakt mit dem Wasser hatte.
> 
> Gruß Jason


das war nur ein indiz !

 Beweis: Ein Beweis ist das Ergebnis eines auf die Feststellung von Tatsachen gerichteten Beweisverfahrens. Er ist ein wichtiges Mittel der richterlichen Überzeugungsbildung bei der Feststellung des Sachverhalts, der einer gerichtlichen Entscheidung zugrunde liegt. 

Indiz; Das Indiz ist allgemein ein Anzeichen, von dem sich mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit auf eine Entwicklung, einen Sachverhalt, eine Situation oder einen Zustand schließen lässt


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. September 2020)

Pommesbude schrieb:


> Eine Durchsuchung von Fahrzeugen oder Zelten durch die Fschereiaufsicht ist trotzdem nicht erlaubt, egal was im bayrischen Fischereigesetz steht. Es gibt da so einen Artikel mit lediglich 3 Worten im GG, der bayrischer Gesetzgebung einfach nur die Fresse poliert wenn man es nur weit genug durch die Instanzen zieht.



Hat jemand hier im Zhread gesagt, dass die Durchsuchung rechtens war?
Und da du das ja auf ein Zitat von mir gebracht hast: Ich habe expilizit dargestellt, dass die Durchsuchung des Zeltes verboten war!
Ich bitte, bevor man in eine Diskussion einsteigt, sich mit dieser im Vorfeld zu befassen!


----------



## fishhawk (6. September 2020)

Hallo,



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ich habe expilizit dargestellt, dass die Durchsuchung des Zeltes verboten war!



So war es. Sobald ich die ungenehmigte Durchsuchung des Zeltes angesprochen habe und andere User meinten, das wäre doch wohl kein Problem, hat Toni da die Rechtslage und Richtlinien für Bayerische Fischereiaufseher klargestellt.



Pommesbude schrieb:


> Eine Durchsuchung von Fahrzeugen



Solange Du mir da keine gegenteilige Rechtsquellen nennst, werde ich das mal bezweifeln.


----------



## Lajos1 (6. September 2020)

Pommesbude schrieb:


> Schlechte Idee. Fischereischein kann weg sein bzw wird nicht verlängert (man darf bei einer Verlängerung keine größeren rechtsgültigen Strafen (größer als Owi) am Hacken haben). Und Strafbefehl ist größer als Owi.
> 
> Mal anders gesagt: die sind stinkig auf OP, weil er a) am Vereinsgewässer wildgezeltet hat und b) weil er das mitsamt Lagerfeuer gemacht hat.
> Und die Vereine haben an ihren Gewässern teilweise extreme Müllprobleme.



Hallo,

das mit dem Fischereischein kann tatsächlich passieren. Ich habe mich mal mit einem zuständigen Beamten der Ordnungsbehörde darüber unterhalten, wann es denn eigentlich zu einer Versagung des Fischereischeines kommen kann. Der sagte damals bei Verurteilung wegen Fischwilderei oder Tierquälerei ist der höchstwahrscheinlich weg.
Der Threadstarter scheint tatsächlich wenig Ahnung zu haben, wie man sich in der Natur verhält, er wusste ja nicht mal, dass wildes Zelten und feuermachen verboten ist.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (6. September 2020)

Hallo,



Lajos1 schrieb:


> er wusste ja nicht mal, dass wildes Zelten und feuermachen verboten ist.



Scheint aber weder für die Polizei noch für die Aufseher Anlass genug für ne Anzeige gewesen zu sein.

Die auseinandergsteckte Angelrute ohne Anbissstelle neben dem Zelt aber schon.

Die Erfolgswahrscheinlichkeit bei Feuer/Zelt hätte ich als Laie jedenfalls höher eingeschätzt als die angebliche Fischwilderei.


----------



## Lajos1 (6. September 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo,

beim wilden Zelten wird ja oft, mit einer Ermahnung, darüber hinweggesehen und beim Feuer ist es manchmal ähnlich. Da kommt es auch darauf an, wie und wo das Feuer ist, ob da mehr als eine Ermahnung passiert. Interessant ist ja nur, dass der Threadstarter nicht einmal wusste, wie er selbst zugab, dass wildes Zelten verboten ist.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. September 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das Wildzelten wie auch das Lagerfeuer fallen nicht in die Befugnisse eines Fischereiaufsehers in Bayern, dagegen darf er nicht in seinem Amt/ausübenden Funktion tätig werden; mit anderen Worten, eine Anzeige des Fischereiaufsehers deswegen wäre rein privater Natur, als Privatperson, nicht aber als Fischereiaufseher.


----------



## fishhawk (6. September 2020)

Hallo,



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> eine Anzeige des Fischereiaufsehers deswegen wäre rein privater Natur, als Privatperson



Wenn die Schilderungen stimmen, haben  sich die Aufseher ja eh nicht legitimiert, also wäre das mit der Anzeige als Privatperson auch kein Problem.  Steht auch nicht fest, ob das nun staatliche Aufseher waren oder nur vereinsinterne Kontrolleure oder wer überhaupt. Und wo die sichergestellten Geräte sind, scheint der Eigentümer bisher auch nicht zu wissen.

Was da so abgelaufen sein soll, klingt für mich jetzt nicht unbedingt nach Leuten, die den Lehrgang in Starnberg gemacht haben, eine erfolgreiche Eignungsprüfung absolviert haben und deshalb mit amtlichen Befugnissen versehen wurden.


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. September 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Was da so abgelaufen sein soll, klingt für mich jetzt nicht unbedingt nach Leuten, die den Lehrgang in Starnberg gemacht haben, eine erfolgreiche Eignungsprüfung absolviert haben und deshalb mit amtlichen Befugnissen versehen wurden.



Interessant wäre, was da so wirklich abgelaufen IST


----------



## Pommesbude (6. September 2020)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Hat jemand hier im Zhread gesagt, dass die Durchsuchung rechtens war?
> Und da du das ja auf ein Zitat von mir gebracht hast: Ich habe expilizit dargestellt, dass die Durchsuchung des Zeltes verboten war!
> Ich bitte, bevor man in eine Diskussion einsteigt, sich mit dieser im Vorfeld zu befassen!



Eine Entschuldigung meinerseits wenn es so rübergekommen ist als hätte ich Dir widersprochen.



fishhawk schrieb:


> Solange Du mir da keine gegenteilige Rechtsquellen nennst, werde ich das mal bezweifeln.



Bundesrecht bricht Landesrecht. Eine Durchsuchung eines Fahrzeuges ist rechtlich nahe einer Hausdurchsuchung und für diese gelten durch Bundesgesetze erstellte Regeln. Was im Bayrischen Polizei- oder Fischereigesetz steht spielt da keine Geige (Bayern versuchts einfach mal ins Gesetz zu schreiben, obs rechtmäßig ist? Who cares? Erst nach einer entsprechenden Klage fliegt es raus und solange keiner klagt...). Die Länder dürfen entsprechende Rechte nicht kürzen. Selbst die Polizei muß einen begründeten Verdacht und eine Notwendigkeit (zB die Gefahr des Verschwindenlassens von entsprechend zu finden gehofften Beweisen) vorweisen, um eine Spontandurchsuchung ohne richterliche Genehmigung eines Fahrzeuges durchziehen zu können. Lediglich der Zoll darf im bestimmten Rahmen verdachtsunabhängig Fahrzeuge durchsuchen.

Wildzelten und Lagerfeuer fallen allerdings in die Befugnisse des entsprechenden Vereins, sobald diese auf auf Vereingelände passieren. Und das dem Verein unterstehende Gelände ist nicht nur das Wasser, sondern auch das Drumrum (er hat oft nicht nur das Fischereirecht, sondern auch das Gelände ums Wasser mitgepachtet).

Ich war übrigens auch mal ehrenamtlich bestellter Kontroletti, habe aber meine Bestellung aus Zeitgründen vor fast 20 Jahren schon zurückgegeben.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (6. September 2020)

Pommesbude schrieb:


> Bundesrecht bricht Landesrecht. Eine Durchsuchung eines Fahrzeuges ist rechtlich nahe einer Hausdurchsuchung und für diese gelten durch Bundesgesetze erstellte Regeln. Was im Bayrischen Polizei- oder Fischereigesetz steht spielt da keine Geige (Bayern versuchts einfach mal ins Gesetz zu schreiben, obs rechtmäßig ist? Who cares? Erst nach einer entsprechenden Klage fliegt es raus und solange keiner klagt...). Die Länder dürfen entsprechende Rechte nicht kürzen. Selbst die Polizei muß einen begründeten Verdacht und eine Notwendigkeit (zB die Gefahr des Verschwindenlassens von entsprechend zu finden gehofften Beweisen) vorweisen, um eine Spontandurchsuchung ohne richterliche Genehmigung eines Fahrzeuges durchziehen zu können. Lediglich der Zoll darf im bestimmten Rahmen verdachtsunabhängig Fahrzeuge durchsuchen.



Du darfst das ja alles anzweifeln, aber die Kontrollbefugnis der Fischereiaufseher in Autos von Anglern ist geltendes Recht.

Wer sich diesem widersetzt, muss die Konsequenzen tragen. Beispiel aus der Praxis: Vereinsmitglied wird von einem Fischereiaufseher kontrolliert und verweigert den Zugang zum Auto. Polizei wird gerufen und setzt die Kontrolle des Autos durch. Es wird nichts gefunden, trotzdem meldet der Fischereiaufseher den Vorfall dem betreffenden Verein. Der schließt das Mitglied wegen Widerstand gegen den Fischereiaufseher aus. Der Vereinsvorstand informiert den Bezirksverband über den Ausschluss, der Verband informiert die Vorstände der angeschlossenen Verbände über den Ausschluss (ist auch aus Perspektive Datenschutz völlig rechtens) und der Angler findet nirgends im Regierungsbezirk mehr einen Verein, der ihn aufnimmt.

Der Betreffende darf natürlich klagen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (6. September 2020)

Pommesbude schrieb:


> Wildzelten und Lagerfeuer fallen allerdings in die Befugnisse des entsprechenden Vereins, sobald diese auf auf Vereingelände passieren. Und das dem Verein unterstehende Gelände ist nicht nur das Wasser, sondern auch das Drumrum (er hat oft nicht nur das Fischereirecht, sondern auch das Gelände ums Wasser mitgepachtet).



Ein Fischerei-Pachtvertrag deckt exakt das Fischereirecht ab, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Und genau diese Fischerei-Pachtverträge schließt der Verein, zumindest hier hier in Bayern, in der Regel ab. Bei Fließgewässern hat der Besitzer der Fischereirechte selbst oft nicht mal das Eigentumsrecht am Gewässer (Grundbesitz und Fischereirecht sind hier voneinander getrennte Dinge). 

Ein Fischereiaufseher hat keinerlei Befugnis, Mitgliedern den Fischereischein wegen illegaler Feuerstellen etc. zu entziehen. Ich als Vorstand kann ihn aber ermächtigen, den Erlaubnisschein zu entziehen, wenn das Verhalten des Anglers den durch den Verein aufgestellten Verhaltensregeln widerspricht.

Sitzt eine Person, die nicht Vereinsmitglied ist, mit Zelt und Lagerfeuer am Gewässer, kann ich als Vorstand nur die Polizei rufen. Selbst habe ich keinerlei Recht, die Person des Ortes zu verweisen.  

Selbst wenn die Wiese vor Vereinsgewässern dem Verein gehört, darf er dort übrigens keine Leute einfach so des Ortes verweisen. Siehe bayerische Verfassung: https://www.gesetze-bayern.de/Content/Document/BayVwV97443-0
Ich würde deshalb in jedem Fall die Polizei rufen, wenn es da einen Vorfall gibt, sonst kann schnell Ärger vorprogrammiert sein.


----------



## Kochtopf (7. September 2020)

Neben dem relativ erheiternden Startposting (die ganzen Köder hatte ich dabei damit meine Freunde mal sehen konnten wie die aussehen - rofl) nimmt die humoristische Seite mehr ab und verbleibt nur noch der Geruch von Lüge. Ich lese wieder mit sobald die Zahnfee auftaucht, dann wird es wohl spannender


----------



## fishhawk (7. September 2020)

Hallo,



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> mit Zelt und Lagerfeuer am Gewässer, kann ich als Vorstand nur die Polizei rufen.



Für den Anglersee in Hockenheim wurde angekündigt, dass neben der Polizei auch die Feuerwehr anrücken soll, dann würde es richtig teuer.

https://www.morgenweb.de/schwetzing...uer-das-wird-richtig-teuer-_arid,1680020.html



Pommesbude schrieb:


> Eine Durchsuchung eines Fahrzeuges ist rechtlich nahe einer Hausdurchsuchung



Man sollte m.E. schon eigene Meinung und Rechtsquelle unterscheiden können.


----------



## nostradamus (7. September 2020)

Hi,
ich schließe mich Kochtopf an.  Die Geschichte hört sich für mich auch komisch an.


----------



## fleks (14. September 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Neben dem relativ erheiternden Startposting (die ganzen Köder hatte ich dabei damit meine Freunde mal sehen konnten wie die aussehen - rofl) nimmt die humoristische Seite mehr ab und verbleibt nur noch der Geruch von Lüge. Ich lese wieder mit sobald die Zahnfee auftaucht, dann wird es wohl spannender



Hey Kochtopf, naja wir können ja alles beweisen. Ich kenne die Wahrheit, ich habe einen Vortrag gehalten und dann haben wir 1 Stunde ein Spiel gespielt ;-). Haben 8 Zeugen vom Vortrag und von unserem Spiel. Darüber hinaus, Videos und Bildmaterial vom kompletten Abend. Mittlerweile sehe ich der Sache entspannt entgegen, da hier nichts bei rauskommen wird. Und wenn es eine Entscheidung gegeben hat werde ich mit euch Videos und Fotos teilen, damit auch ihr mir glaubt ;-)

Es wäre wirklich gut, wenn sich der bayerische Staat dazu durchringen könnte, eine rechtsgültige Definition von "gebrauchsfertig" zu veröffentlichen wie es zum Beispiel Sachsen getan hat. Würde glaub ich viel Ärger ersparen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## ollidi (14. September 2020)

Was haltet Ihr denn davon, diesen Thread mal ein wenig in sich ruhen zu lassen, bis vom TE eine endgültige Aussage kommt, was dabei rausgekommen ist?   
Bisher sind es doch nur Vermutungen und lesen der ungeputzten Glaskugel.


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. September 2020)

Das Material kannst du jetzt auch schon zeigen, denn es fällt nicht unter Beweise, die im laufenden Prozess nicht veröffentlicht werden dürfen.
Na was ist? Zeigst du dieses?


----------



## punkarpfen (14. September 2020)

Hi, vor ein paar Minuten waren die Bilder zu sehen. MIr ist nur nicht klar, was diese Beweise beweisen sollen. Nur weil ein Vortrag und Wurfspiele gemacht wurden, hat das doch nichts damit zu tun, ob die Angel am Wasser gebrauchsfertig war oder nicht.


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. September 2020)

punkarpfen schrieb:


> Hi, vor ein paar Minuten waren die Bilder zu sehen. MIr ist nur nicht klar, was diese Beweise beweisen sollen. Nur weil ein Vortrag und Wurfspiele gemacht wurden, hat das doch nichts damit zu tun, ob die Angel am Wasser gebrauchsfertig war oder nicht.



Und es schließt Schwarzangeln nicht aus!


----------



## fishhawk (14. September 2020)

Hallo,



punkarpfen schrieb:


> ob die Angel am Wasser gebrauchsfertig war oder nicht.



Darauf kommt es m.W.  bei Fischwilderei aber gar nicht an.

Man müsste ihm zweifelsfrei beweisen, dass er auch gefischt hat.


----------



## kridkram (21. Oktober 2020)

Wie ist denn nun der Stand der Dinge Fleks?


----------



## Rheinspezie (22. Oktober 2020)

Vermutlich sitzt er ein ... 

R.S.


----------



## DenizJP (22. Oktober 2020)

hab gelesen er sitzt hier...


----------



## fleks (22. Oktober 2020)

Haha, sehr lustig liebe Leute ;-). Hat etwas gedauert aber hier das Ergebnis...

*Die Ermittlungen wurden- völlig zurecht - nach § 170 Abs 2 StPO eingestellt. 

" Nach § 170 Abs. 2 Strafprozessordnung (StPO) stellt die Staatsanwaltschaft die Ermittlungen in einem Strafverfahren ein, wenn die Wahrscheinlichkeit gering ist, dass der Angeschuldigte die Straftat begangen hat [...] "*

Also der Freispruch ... Es war kein gebrauchsfertiges Fanggerät, absoluter Blödsinn, lasst euch nicht ärgern am Wasser ! 95% der Gewässeraufsichtspersonen sind redliche Leute, das will ich hier ganz klar sagen... Aber es gibt eben auch die Fraktion "Ich zeig alles an weil ich sonst nix zu tun hab..."
Es war anscheinend nicht die erste dubiose Anzeige dieses Vereins, was sogar schon die Presse (mehrmals !) auf den Plan gerufen hat  (https://www.ovb-online.de/rosenheim...lt-in-strafanzeigen-90048143.html?converted=1) .

Ich glaub das Letzte was unser schönes Hobby in Zeiten wie diesen noch gebrauchen kann, ist negative Publicity.... deshalb glaube ich, dass es notwendig ist sich an den Verband zu richten, damit die da mal ein Auge drauf werfen was da in dem Verein los ist...


----------



## hanzz (22. Oktober 2020)

fleks schrieb:


> Haha, sehr lustig liebe Leute ;-). Hat etwas gedauert aber hier das Ergebnis...
> 
> *Die Ermittlungen wurden- völlig zurecht - nach § 170 Abs 2 StPO eingestellt.
> 
> ...


Hast auch deine Sachen wieder bekommen ?


----------



## fleks (22. Oktober 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> Hast auch deine Sachen wieder bekommen ?


Noch nicht. Wird mir aber zugeschickt in den nächsten Wochen.


----------



## DUSpinner (23. Oktober 2020)

Was ist mit Schadenersatz wegen entgangenen Lustgewinn?


----------



## Ruttentretzer (23. Oktober 2020)

Nur Nahrungserwerb, auf keinen Fall Lust beim Angeln!


----------



## fishhawk (23. Oktober 2020)

Hallo,



fleks schrieb:


> Die Ermittlungen wurden- völlig zurecht - nach § 170 Abs 2 StPO eingestellt.



Wenn es keine hinreichenden Beweise gab, wird auch kein Verfahren eröffnet.

Hätte mich auch extrem gewundert, wenn das anders gekommen wäre.

Meiner Meinung nach hätten  die Aufseher wegen ihres Verhaltens bei der Kontrolle, der  Durchsuchung des Zeltes und Sicherstellung ohne Protokoll ggf. mehr zu befürchten gehabt als Fleks.

Ich würde es begrüßen, wenn da beide Seiten ihren Lehren draus ziehen würden.


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. Oktober 2020)

Dass das Verfahren wegen Fischwilderei eingestellt werden wird, war seit Seite 1 hier im Tröt klar;
der Verein hätte mehr Erfolg gehabt, wenn er mit der Polizei eine Ordnungswidrigkeit "festgestellt" hätte.
Glück gehabt mit der Unwissenheit der Kontrolleure vor Ort!
Im August gab es nun vermehrt in Bayern Fälle von Wildcampern oder auch nur Feiern an Flüssen, bei denen auch unmontiertes Angelzeug vorhanden war und das zu Bußgeldern führte.
Wenn man sich nur mal ansieht, wie die Zustände an der Mangfall im Sommer waren, wo Polizei, Verein, Landratsamt in gemeinsam konzentrierter Aktion, weil man von den unerträglichen Ereignissen überrannt war, konsequent alles was mit Wildcampen, Verdacht auf Schwarzfischen usw zur Anzeige gebracht haben, kann man nur als Aussenstehender erahnen, was sich an bayerischen Flüssen und Seen abgespielt hat.

Wer  nicht in Verantwortung steht, kann leicht schreien: Schweine diese Kontrolleure und Ärsche diese Vereine und Idioten diese Vorstände ...

Die Aussage "Es war anscheinend nicht die erste dubiose Anzeige dieses Vereins, was sogar schon die Presse (mehrmals !) auf den Plan gerufen hat  (https://www.ovb-online.de/rosenheim...lt-in-strafanzeigen-90048143.html?converted=1) ." hat einen sehr schlechten Beigemackt, denn ohne Fakten zu kennen da ein Fass aufzumachen, naja.


----------



## Rheinspezie (23. Oktober 2020)

Fischereiaufseher und "die Vereine" werden gerne mal von Oben herab gesehen - die Arbeit sieht dagegen Niemand !

Es ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen, dass manche Menschen die Natur "vernutzen" , sie sich nicht rücksichtsvoll und nicht angemessen demütig verhalten.

Ich sehe das regelmäßig an einem Baggersee - Vermüllung , Wildbaden und Zerstörung der Ufervegetation sind dort bei gutem Wetter die Regel.

Es gibt tatsächlich Menschen, die Rasenflächen und Ufervegetation beim Grillen verbrennen...als Aufseher und Naturliebender Angelverein sollte man versuchen, 

solchen Schaden vom Ökosystem See , abzuwenden.

Und das wird auch von einem mir bekannten Verein gemacht ( sogn. Kampf gegen Windmühlen ) - aber der "Böse" ist dann.....

R.S.


----------



## fishhawk (23. Oktober 2020)

Hallo,



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> aber der "Böse" ist dann.



Gegen die Kontrolle an sich hatte doch auch hier kaum einer was einzuwenden. Absolut nachvollziehbar, wenn man da aktiv wird.

Wenn die Schilderungen zutreffen haben die Aufseher dabei  aber selber gegen Rechtsvorschriften und die Richtlinien des Verbandes verstoßen.

Dazu dann noch die Anzeige nach 293 StGB ohne hinreichende Beweise, statt Ordnungswidrigkeitsverfahren nach Art 77 BayFiG.

Deshalb bin ich immer noch stark am zweifeln, ob sich das hier wirklich um Staatliche Fischereiaufseher gehandelt hat.
Solch ein Verhalten bin ich von den hiesigen Aufsehern nicht gewohnt.
Ich hoffe mal, dass die beiden Kontrolleure da na entsprechende Nachschulung vom Verein erhalten.

Leider sind Kontrollen nach wie vor äußerst notwendig, um wenigsten den allergrößten Wildwuchs im Zaum zu halten.
Wenn man liest oder hört, dass an manchen Strecken schon aufgegeben wird, finde ich das alles andere als positiv.


----------



## Rheinspezie (23. Oktober 2020)

Als amtlich bestellter F.A.  A.D. hätte ich von einer Betretung des Zeltes inkl. Durchsuchung des fremden Eigentums in jedem Falle abgesehen.

Solche Befugnisse hat KEIN F.A. - zumindest nicht in NRW.

Die Sache mit den Wurfübungen hätte mich stutzig gemacht - dennoch wäre mir bewusst gewesen, Nichts konkretes in der Hand zu haben...weder Beute noch fangfähiges Material lagen vor.

Ich wäre nach einer "leicht ermahnenden" Ansprache wieder abgedackelt.

Anders gelagert ist es, wenn beim angeln mit Köder kontrolliert worden wäre.

Danach fragte wohl auch der Staatsanwalt im Vorfeld.

Somit war eine Einstellung für mich klar.

R.S.


----------



## fishhawk (23. Oktober 2020)

Hallo,



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Im August gab es nun vermehrt in Bayern Fälle von Wildcampern oder auch nur Feiern an Flüssen, bei denen auch unmontiertes Angelzeug vorhanden war und das zu Bußgeldern führte.



Dass gegen solche Zustände vorgegangen wird halte ich für gut. Ist leider nicht überall der Fall.

Auf welcher Rechtsgrundlage wurden dann die Bußgelder verhängt?

Wildcampen, offenes Feuer etc. ist schon klar.

Aber wenn unmontiertes Angelzeug jetzt plötzlich als "gebrauchsfertig" im Sinne das BayFiG gilt, wäre ggf. schon ein Präzisierung im BayFiG oder zumindest ne Information vom Verband an seine Mitglieder notwendig.

Viele Angler in Bayern müssen am Weg zum Gewässer an fremdem Fischereirechten vorbeilaufen und würden dann ne Ordnungswidrigkeit begehen, ohne es zu wissen.

In der Ausbildung zur Fischerprüfung wird das m.W. noch anders vermittelt.


----------



## vonda1909 (23. Oktober 2020)

Bei vielen ist es aber so eine Uniform ähnlichen Jacke und ein Ausweis und schon  spielen sie verrückt.


----------



## Salmonidenangler (23. Oktober 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich denks mir, soll ich dann demnächst mit Rutentasche mit Zahlenschloss die Flüsse entlangfahren?! Ich montiere normalerweise einfach den Köder ab, im Zweifelsfall teile ich noch die Steckrute. Genauso hat man es uns in Bayern im Lehrgang beigebracht, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. Oktober 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"gebrauchsfertig" wird oft als sehr weit gedeutet, da nach Kommentierung des Fischereigesetzes ausschlaggeben ist, dass diese Vorschrift zur " Verhütung und Ahndung von Vorbereitungshandlungen, die erfahrungsgemäß in Delikte münden, vor allem zum Nachteil des Fischereirechts“. Das heisst konkret, dass wenn Nichtangelberechtigte am Wasser campen und nachts Angelzeug bei sich haben, halt nicht fertig montiert, der Haken fehlt oder die Rute ist nicht zusammengesteckt oder die Spule nicht montiert, dennoch davon ausgegangen werden KANN, sogar MUSS, dass beabsichtigt ist, doch schwarz zu angeln; das Wort "erfahrungsgemäß" hat Bedeutung! Der Kontrolleur ist sogar in der verwirrenden Situation, rechtlich gezwungen!, also keinen Spielraum, und muss diese als Ordnungswidrigkeit anzeigen, um eine Straftat, die möglicherweise zu erwarten ist, zu verhinden.
Aktuelle Beispiele erpare ich, da dies an obigen nichts ändert und gleich der Ausgangssituation des TEs sind.

Angler, die auf dem Weg zum eigenen Gewässer an fremden Fischereirechten vorbeigehen, laufen NICHT in Gefahr einer Ordnungswidrigkeit, wenn diese auf öffentlichen Wegen sich bewegen (Kommentar zum Bayerischen Fischereigesetz.)


----------



## Colophonius (23. Oktober 2020)

Schön dass du die Ausrüstung zurückbekommst und das Verfahren doch am Ende recht fix eingestellt wurde. 

Als Ergänzung zur Sache an alle, die hier den Fall diskutieren wollen: Bedenkt immer, dass das Fischereirecht Landesrecht ist. Was ein Fischereiaufseher in NRW, Niedersachsen oder sonstwo darf und nicht darf, ist für einen Fall in Bayern vollkommen egal. Ebenso sollte man sich auch immer vor Augen halten, dass es neben den Sicherstellungen und Beschlagnahmen im Bereich der Strafverfolgung auch noch Sicherstellungen im Rahmen der Gefahrenabwehr gibt. Auch sollte man das Ermittlungsverfahren klar von der Verurteilung am Ende trennen. Da gelten dann jeweils ganz andere Maßstäbe. Diese nach Gefühl zu vermengen führt dann zu teils absurden Auswüchsen der Diskussion, die man hier zu genüge lesen durfte.


----------



## fishhawk (23. Oktober 2020)

Hallo,



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Das heisst konkret, dass wenn Nichtangelberechtigte am Wasser campen und nachts Angelzeug bei sich haben, halt nicht fertig montiert, der Haken fehlt oder die Rute ist nicht zusammengesteckt oder die Spule nicht montiert, dennoch davon ausgegangen werden KANN, sogar MUSS, dass beabsichtigt ist, doch schwarz zu angeln;



Wenn man das mit dem Wortlaut des Art 77 Abs 2 Nr 3 BayFiG vergleicht, erscheint mir diese Auslegung schon sehr obskur.
Dort geht es doch nur um die Mitführung von gebrauchsfertigen Fanggeräten außerhalb öffentlicher Wege.  Von nächtlichem Campieren oder etwaigen Absichten steht da nichts.

Wenn man bedenkt, dass es sich bei Fischwilderei m.W. nicht um ein Delikt handelt, wo schon der Vorsatz strafbar wäre, wirkt das ganze noch obskurer.

Deshalb eben mein Vorschlag, Gesetze dann so abzufassen, dass sie von den Betroffenen auch ohne Jurastudium und Lektüre diverser Kommentare verstanden werden können. Und solche Tatsachen dann auch in der Ausbildung zur Fischerprüfung entsprechend anzupassen.



Salmonidenangler schrieb:


> Ich montiere normalerweise einfach den Köder ab, im Zweifelsfall teile ich noch die Steckrute. Genauso hat man es uns in Bayern im Lehrgang beigebracht, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.



Was anders hab ich auch nie gehört.

Dass an vielen Gewässern in Bayern oft keine öffentlichen Wege in der Nähe entlangführen, macht die Sache nicht einfacher.



Colophonius schrieb:


> auch noch Sicherstellungen im Rahmen der Gefahrenabwehr gibt



Wer etwas sicherstellt, sollte sich meiner Meinung aber trotzdem erstmal legitimieren, die Rechtsgrundlage nennen und ein Protokoll/Quittung ausstellen.

Ohne Beschluss ein Zelt durchsuchen und mit den dort gefunden Sachen ohne Quittung und Kontaktdaten verschwinden geht m.E. gar nicht.


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. Oktober 2020)

@fishhawk
bevor wir hier weiter diskutieren, sollten wir ein mögliches Missverständnis ausräumen:
ich rede von der Ordnungswidrigkeit und zitiere hierzu den rechtlichen Kommentar.
Obskur ist da nichts:
Campen und Lagerfeuer usw. berühren natürlich nicht das Fischereigesetz, sind auch in keinem Fall im Befugnisbereich eines Fischereiaufsehers, sind deswegen in Verordnung/Gesetz nicht aufgeführt.
Aber sind in der Abwägung der Kreisbehörde wichtig, ob anwesendes Angelzeug zum Gebrauch einer Straftat möglich ist,  und wird auch so als wahrscheinlich angesehen.
Wenn jemand bei uns am Ufer gezeltet hat und hat Angelzeug mit Ködern, auch unmontiert, dabei gehabt, ist die Kreisbehörde immer vom Vorsatz angeln zu wollen, ausgegangen und hat eine Ordnungswidrigkeit gesehen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Oktober 2020)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> ist die Kreisbehörde immer vom Vorsatz angeln zu wollen, ausgegangen und hat eine Ordnungswidrigkeit gesehen.




Also die Unschuldsvermutung ignoriert und ohne Tat oder Beweis dafür eine Ordnungswidrigkeit konstruiert?


----------



## fishhawk (23. Oktober 2020)

Hallo,



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> ist die Kreisbehörde immer vom Vorsatz angeln zu wollen, ausgegangen und hat eine Ordnungswidrigkeit gesehen.



Dann ist mein Rechtsverständnis wieder hergestellt.

Was die Kreisbehörde so entschließt ist ja nicht rechtskräftig.

Ist m.E. ganz geschickt, da erstmal Bußgelder anzuordnen um ggf. Nachahmer abzuschrecken.

Wer dann keinen Widerspruch einlegt ist eben selber schuld.


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. Oktober 2020)

Es geht um die Verpflichtung eine Straftat, die im Raum steht, zu verhindern; der Fischereiaufseher hat in Bayern keinen Ermessungsspielraum und Interpretationsspielraum, er ist gezwungen alles was Ordnunsgwidrigkeit ist und nun auch sein könnte zur Anzeige zu bringen, die Kreisbehörde entscheidet dann, ob es zutreffend ist oder nicht. Der Landesfischereiverband setzt sich aktuell dafür ein, dass Kontrolleure hier Ermessenspielraum bekommen und dann z.B. einfach nur  es als hamlos einstufen, eine hinweisende Ermahnung, oder Verwarnung oder geringes Bußgeld zu geben. Das bezieht sich primär erst ein mal auf eine vorliegende Ordnungswidrigkeit, aber hier sieht die Praxis so aus, dass man Fischereiaufsehern nicht zutraut, dies differenziert zu erkennen und die Kreisbehörden setzen darauf, dass alles erst einmal zur Anzeige gebracht wird und sie dann die Beurteilung vornehmen.


----------



## Andal (23. Oktober 2020)

Dazu fällt mir die latente Ermahnung meiner Mutter ein...

"Wos d' ned brauchst, des rammst g'fälligst gleich auf, g'schlamperter Uhu!"

Nach heute bald 59 Jahren sehe ich langsam den Sinn hinter dieser Bemerkung. Spart doch viel Ärger!


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. Oktober 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



richtig !


----------



## Rheinspezie (24. Oktober 2020)

Da bin ich grundsätzlich ähnlicher Auffassung.

Wir hatten es hier ja mit einem äußerst "kuriosen" Fall zu tun ... Wurfübungen , "Seminar" , etc.

Das Dies für Irritationen sorgen MUSS , auch in Hinblick auf die gemachten Erfahrungen , ist auch selbstverständlich.

Es geht mir in dem Zusammenhang des Ablaufes der Kontrolle aber um wichtige Details.

Und dazu gehört zu Hinterfragen , ob eine Durchsuchung fremden Eigentumes innerhalb eines fremden Zeltes

1. gesetzlich legitimiert
und 2. sogn. "verhältnismäßig" ist/war.

Meiner Auffassung nach hätten die Polizisten das übernehmen müssen.

Bei der Aktion haben m.m. nach Alle verloren.

FA. Aufseher gestresst , inkl. Papierkram.
Polizisten mussten abgezogen und zu diesem Einsatz geschickt werden
Der "Seminarleiter" wurde gestresst ( Befragung/Durchsuchung/Anzeige )
Zeugen mussten befragt werden.
Gerichtsmittel wurden aufgewendet ( Staatsanwalt musste Arbeit investieren , Bürokratie / Postversand )

Letztendlich sind Schäden entstanden durch eine rel. absurde Aktion.

Sich im Hinblick auf die Einstellung als "Triumphator" zu fühlen , finde ich etwas befremdlich.

Aber in Kölle sagt man ja : "Jeder Jeck ist anders !"

R.S.


----------



## nostradamus (24. Oktober 2020)

Hi RS,
das hast du sehr schön geschrieben. Besonders diesen Satz fande ich sehr gut:
"Sich im Hinblick auf die Einstellung als "Triumphator" zu fühlen , finde ich etwas befremdlich."


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. Oktober 2020)

Schäden sind doch keine entstanden.
Und die Aktion war auch nicht absurd, 
sondern zugunsten des TE nur ungeschickt begründet!
Der TE  weiß jetzt, dass man nicht mehr mit Angelrute am Zelt gelehnt an fremden Ufern campt.
Und andre hoffentlich auch.

Und der KFV R weiß nun auch, wie sie es das nächste mal rechtlich abgesichert durchführen.

Und die Kreisbehörde Rosenheim hat sowieso im Juni mit einer konzentrierten Aktion gestartet und legt Wert drauf, dass zunächst Kontrolleure (da gibt es mehr als nur die von Anglern) mit Polizei unterwegs sind; die haben genau das bekommen, was sie fordern und das mit Recht!


----------



## fleks (24. Oktober 2020)

Liebe Anglerkollegen... ist ja auch furzpiepegal. Ihr wolltet wissen wie es ausgegangen ist, ich hab es euch mitgeteilt. Ich wäre auch dafür wenn man hier mal die Rechtslage genauer definieren würde aber was soll ich daran ändern. Ein Gedanke noch dann können wir uns wieder netten Themen widmen...

Jeder Amtsträger, ob ehrenamtlich oder nicht, sollte m.E. vorsichtig mit der ihm verliehenen Befugnis umgehen. Auch sollte man bestimmte Voraussetzungen erfüllen, um das Amt ausführen zu dürfen. Kontrolle war hier völlig ok - wie ich schon mehrfach betont hab - aber die Vorgehensweise zeugt nicht von nötigem Fingerspitzengefühl - was für Amtsträger eine notwendige Qualifikation sein sollte - sondern führt eher dazu dass man Leute gegen sich aufbringt.
Auch mit einer Ermahnung hätte ich mir nächstes Mal genauer überlegt, ob ich eine Rute mitnehme ans Wasser oder nicht - da muss man Leute nicht anzeigen... Aber um 4 Uhr früh auftauchen, mit Polizei und LED Lampen verschlafene Leute ins Gesicht blenden, sich nicht vorstellen, wüste Unterstellungen entgegen werfen, Zelt durchwühlen und Fotos machen, Zeug beschlagnahmen und danach - OBWOHL ich nochmal an den Verein geschrieben habe, dass wir das nochmal in Ruhe klären können - danach dann zur Polizei marschieren und trotz geringer Erfolgswahrscheinlichkeit Anzeige zu erstatten ...über all das brauchen wir nicht diskutieren.

Beste Grüße


----------



## fishhawk (24. Oktober 2020)

Hallo,



fleks schrieb:


> Jeder Amtsträger, ob ehrenamtlich oder nicht, sollte m.E. vorsichtig mit der ihm verliehenen Befugnis umgehen. Auch sollte man bestimmte Voraussetzungen erfüllen, um das Amt ausführen zu dürfen.



Hast Du inzwischen rausgefunden, ob das tatsächlich Amtsträger, also staatliche Fischereiaufseher waren?

Die müssen ja in Bayern einen Lehrgang absolvieren und einen Eignungstest ablegen. Das von Dir geschilderte Verhalten entspricht ja nun  weder den Lerninhalten des Lehrgangs noch dem Leitfaden des Verbandes.

Da müsste der Verein seine Kontrolleure m.E. schon besser schulen, denn so ein Verhalten bringt ja die ganze Zunft in Verruf.

Ich hoffe deshalb, dass alle Beteiligten ihre Lehren für die Zukunft daraus ziehen.


----------



## chef (28. Oktober 2020)

@fleks: Freut mich für dich!

Bin zwar kein Fischereiaufseher, aber als Vorstand "Kontrollberechtigt". 
Folgende Situation vor ca 2 Monaten an einem unserer Gewässer, welches nur mit einer Zufahrtsberechtigung, welche der Tages/Jahreskarte beiliegt, angefahren werden darf: 
Ich werde darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass ein beliebter Angelplatz ,scheinbar von Badegästen, blockiert wird. Ich gehe hin, im Auto keine Zufahrtsberechtigung. Am Platz 1 Pkw, ein junges Pärchen, Grill, Liege,.. , 2 Zelte. Keiner angelt. Ich frage die beiden, ob sie angeln. Tun sie nicht. Ich weise sie darauf hin, dass man hier nur mit dem Auto hin darf, wenn man eine gültige Karte(+Fischereischein) und Zufahrtsberechtigung hat. 
Dann die Story: 
Sie haben ihren(Schwieger-)Vater gestern hier besucht, der hat bis vor ein paar Stunden  geangelt. Als Beweis zeigen sie mir ein Zelt, in dem komplettes Angelzeug steht. Der Vater hat sich allerdings am Morgen die Hand verletzt, Schnittwunde, musste ins Krankenhaus. Sie würden gerne noch bis zum Abend bleiben, hatten Alkohol getrunken, und dann auch die Sachen vom Vater(Zelt, Angelzeug,...) mit nach Hause nehmen. Hab mir den Namen des Vaters(Nachprüfung) geben lassen, ein Foto vom KFZ Kennzeichen gemacht und den beiden einen schönen Tag gewünscht.....


----------



## hanzz (28. Oktober 2020)

chef schrieb:


> Folgende Situation vor ca 2 Monaten





chef schrieb:


> Hab mir den Namen des Vaters(Nachprüfung) geben lassen, ein Foto vom KFZ Kennzeichen gemacht und den beiden einen schönen Tag gewünscht.....


Gelassen geregelt. 
Aber haben sie dir Quatsch erzählt?


----------



## Jürgen57 (28. Oktober 2020)

Es geht bestimmt auch darum wie Glaubhaft man das rüberbringt.


----------



## Tari (28. Oktober 2020)

Jürgen57 schrieb:


> Es geht bestimmt auch darum wie Glaubhaft man das rüberbringt.



Und auch darum, wie oft man schon irgendeinen Mist erzählt bekommen hat.


----------



## kridkram (29. Oktober 2020)

Beide Seiten, also Angler und Kontrolleure, sollten doch anständig und fair miteinander umgehen.
Ich hab vor paar Jahren mal folgendes erlebt. 
Es war ein Nachtansitz geplant an einer Stelle wo es weit hinein flach ist. Dort hat man keine Chance Köfis zu senken, deswegen habe ich am selben Gewässer an einer anderen Stelle gesenkt, weil ja bei uns Köfis aus dem selben Gewässer sein müssen. 
Als ich schon ziemlich am Angelplatz bin, lauf ich einer Kontrolle in die Arme. Nach dem kontrollieren meiner Papiere, wurde ich gefragt, wieso ich Köfis mitbringe, ob ich nicht wüsste, das sie aus dem gleichen Gewässer sein müssen? 
Hab ihm dann erklärt, das sie von hier sind, es aber nirgends steht, das sie an der Stelle gefangen werden müssen, wo man angelt.
Wie ich ihm das beweisen will, frag ich wie er seine Behauptung beweisen will ?
Es ging noch ne Weile hin und her, dann war es mir zu blöd. Ich erklärte ihm höflich, das ich jetzt angeln möchte, es ihm frei steht gegen mich rechtliche Schritte einzuleiten, wenn er sich denn unbedingt blamieren möchte. Vorher würde ich gern nochmals seinen Ausweis sehen und die Personalien abfotografieren.
Er hat dann noch was gemurmelt und ist Grusslos abgezogen. Hab nie was bekommen darüber.


----------



## fishhawk (29. Oktober 2020)

Hallo,



kridkram schrieb:


> Beide Seiten, also Angler und Kontrolleure, sollten doch anständig und fair miteinander umgehen.



ganz meine Meinung.



kridkram schrieb:


> Vorher würde ich gern nochmals seinen Ausweis sehen und die *Personalien abfotografieren*.



So macht ihr das also.

Bei uns müssen Aufseher zwar ihr Dienstabzeichen mit Nummer sichtbar tragen und sich ggf. auch ausweisen, aber das geht dann m.E. schon zu weit.


----------



## vonda1909 (29. Oktober 2020)

Was geht dir zu weit das sich jemand die Papiere zeigen läst und davon ein Foto macht?


----------



## Ruttentretzer (29. Oktober 2020)

Fotografisches Gedächtnis!


----------



## Tari (30. Oktober 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Bei uns müssen Aufseher zwar ihr Dienstabzeichen mit Nummer sichtbar tragen und sich ggf. auch ausweisen, aber das geht dann m.E. schon zu weit.



Also, ich würde mir aber auch die Personalien die auf dem "Dienstausweis" stehen abfotografieren, oder aufschreiben. 

Unter anderem würde ich das auch bei einem "fragwürdigen Auftritt" der Gesetzeshüter machen.


----------



## fishhawk (30. Oktober 2020)

Hallo,



vonda1909 schrieb:


> Was geht dir zu weit das sich jemand die Papiere zeigen läst und davon ein Foto macht?



Genau das .

Der Aufseher hat ein Dienstabzeichen mit Dienstnummer, das sollte reichen um sich im Fall der der Fälle beschweren zu können.
Natürlich kann man sich auch den Ausweis zeigen lassen bzw. nach dem Namen fragen.

Die persönlichen Daten inkl. Privatadresse usw. abfotografieren zu wollen halte ich nicht mehr für fairen Umgang. So ala "Schiri, ich weiß wo dein Auto wohnt."

Ich glaube auch nicht, dass die kontrollierte Person dazu berechtigt wäre.


----------



## Tari (30. Oktober 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Die persönlichen Daten inkl. Privatadresse usw. abfotografieren zu wollen halte ich nicht mehr für fairen Umgang. So ala Schiri, ich weiß wo dein Auto wohnt.



Ich denke hier geht es um die dienstlichen Daten und nicht um die Adresse des Aufsehers.


----------



## Lajos1 (30. Oktober 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo,

sehe ich auch so.
Das Abfotografieren von Ausweisdaten braucht niemand zu dulden und würde ich auch nicht zulassen, da es hier um personenbezogene Daten geht und dies ohne Einwilligung des Betroffenen gegen die DSGVO verstößt (Speicherung von Daten).

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## kridkram (30. Oktober 2020)

Also damals war es so, das es einmal staatliche Fischereiaufseher gab, die hatten Blechmarke und Ausweis. Dann gab es noch Verbandskontrolleure nur mit Ausweis, so einer war das.
Mir ging es eigentlich nur um seinen Namen, hatte den Ausweis nicht weiter angesehen, konnte ja nicht ahnen das es so ausartet sowie seine Nummer. Alles für den Notfall! 
Ob ich mir das aufschreibe oder abfotografiere ist doch ritze!


----------



## DonauAnglerIn (30. Oktober 2020)

Grundsätzlich gilt der ......hat doch nichts mit Angelzeug irgendwo verloren wo er nicht angeln darf und damit hat sichs!

*Edit by Mod! *


----------



## DonauAnglerIn (30. Oktober 2020)

Wenn er nur mit einem blauen Auge vom Kontroleur davon kommt, ist das doch schon mal was, er kann ja seinen Spaß mal bei einem Weiher oder See von uns probieren da brauchts keinen Aufsehen.


----------



## DonauAnglerIn (30. Oktober 2020)

kridkram schrieb:


> Also damals war es so, das es einmal staatliche Fischereiaufseher gab, die hatten Blechmarke und Ausweis. Dann gab es noch Verbandskontrolleure nur mit Ausweis, so einer war das.
> Mir ging es eigentlich nur um seinen Namen, hatte den Ausweis nicht weiter angesehen, konnte ja nicht ahnen das es so ausartet sowie seine Nummer. Alles für den Notfall!
> Ob ich mir das aufschreibe oder abfotografiere ist doch ritze!


Bei uns im Verein kann dich jeder kontrolieren und du hast deine Papiere vorzuzeigen ohne wenn und aber!


----------



## Toni_1962 (30. Oktober 2020)

DonauAnglerIn schrieb:


> Bei uns im Verein kann dich jeder kontrolieren und du hast deine Papiere vorzuzeigen ohne wenn und aber!



Das ist aber nicht das Thema hier!


----------



## DonauAnglerIn (30. Oktober 2020)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Das ist aber nicht das Thema hier!


Was ist denn das Thema, der hat mit dem Zeug nirgends wo er nicht angeln darf was verloren, Punkt!


----------



## geomas (30. Oktober 2020)

DonauAnglerIn schrieb:


> Wenn er nur mit einem blauen Auge vom Kontroleur davon kommt, ist das doch schon mal was, er kann ja seinen Spaß mal bei einem Weiher oder See von uns probieren da brauchts keinen Aufsehen.



Ist das ein Aufruf zur Selbstjustiz? Oder wie soll man den Beitrag verstehen?


----------



## Minimax (30. Oktober 2020)

DonauAnglerIn schrieb:


> Bei uns im Verein kann dich jeder kontrolieren und du hast deine Papiere vorzuzeigen ohne wenn und aber!


Du hast das ausgeschriebene "Punkt!" in Kapitälchen vergessen.

EDIT:


DonauAnglerIn schrieb:


> Punkt!



Ooops, sorry, mein Fehler,
Weitermachen*,
Minimax

*Bitte nicht wörtlich nehmen, liebe @DonauAnglerIn, eigentlich meine ich das Gegenteil.


----------



## DonauAnglerIn (30. Oktober 2020)

geomas schrieb:


> Ist das ein Aufruf zur Selbstjustiz? Oder wie soll man den Beitrag verstehen?


Ausprobieren!


----------



## Toni_1962 (30. Oktober 2020)

DonauAnglerIn schrieb:


> Ausprobieren!



Uiiiii

da bekomme ich in virtueller Distanz schon Schlotterruten ... eine AmazonIn


----------



## geomas (30. Oktober 2020)

DonauAnglerIn schrieb:


> Ausprobieren!



Lohnt sich nicht der Spaß, ist zu weit weg.


----------



## kridkram (30. Oktober 2020)

Es gibt in Deutschland ja 2 Modelle zum Thema Gewässerpacht. Salopp könnte man sagen das Westmodell und das Ostmodell.
Hier in Sachsen gibt es drei Regionalverbände ( Dresden, Leipzig, Chemnitz) in denen die Angelvereine Mitglieder sind.
Diese Verbände pachten die Gewässer und ihre Mitglieder dürfen in diesen angeln, auch untereinander. Somit kann ich zB heute in Dresden an der Elbe angeln, morgen in Leipzig im Auensee und Sonntag an der Talsperre Pöhl.
Die Verbände Regeln das Kontrolleurswesen, rekrutiert aus Mitgliedern in den Vereinen. Zusätzlich dazu gibt es staatliche Kontrolleure, deren Befugnisse weiter reichen.
Beim Westmodell pachten die Vereine ihre Gewässer, damit haben sie natürlich andere Möglichkeiten Regelungen aufzustellen und durchzusetzen. 
Ich kenne diese Regel, jedes Mitglied darf kontrollieren, von einem Fluss wo ich Forellen angle und Tageskarten kaufe. Das steht ua auch auf der Gastkarte.
Man sollte hier nicht nur von sich und seinem Verein ausgehen, andere Bundesländer, andere Sitten!


----------



## DonauAnglerIn (30. Oktober 2020)

kridkram schrieb:


> Es gibt in Deutschland ja 2 Modelle zum Thema Gewässerpacht. Salopp könnte man sagen das Westmodell und das Ostmodell.
> Hier in Sachsen gibt es drei Regionalverbände ( Dresden, Leipzig, Chemnitz) in denen die Angelvereine Mitglieder sind.
> Diese Verbände pachten die Gewässer und ihre Mitglieder dürfen in diesen angeln, auch untereinander. Somit kann ich zB heute in Dresden an der Elbe angeln, morgen in Leipzig im Auensee und Sonntag an der Talsperre Pöhl.
> Die Verbände Regeln das Kontrolleurswesen, rekrutiert aus Mitgliedern in den Vereinen. Zusätzlich dazu gibt es staatliche Kontrolleure, deren Befugnisse weiter reichen.
> ...


Ich kenne weder West oder Ost Modelle unsere Gewässer sind gekauft und nicht gepachtet!


----------



## DonauAnglerIn (30. Oktober 2020)

geomas schrieb:


> Lohnt sich nicht der Spaß, ist zu weit weg.


Manchmal hat eine Watschen mehr aussagekraft bzw. derjenige der sie erhält versteht es schneller und besser als in einem Forum.


----------



## DonauAnglerIn (30. Oktober 2020)

Du kannst ja machen was du willst, rumdiskutieren, blöd daherreden, Gesetzte hinterfragen usw. kannst du in einem Forum oder bei dir zuhause alles machen bei uns halt nicht.


----------



## geomas (30. Oktober 2020)

DonauAnglerIn schrieb:


> Manchmal hat eine Watschen mehr aussagekraft bzw. derjenige der sie erhält versteht es schneller und besser als in einem Forum.



Dann lag ich ja richtig mit meiner Vermutung.


----------



## DonauAnglerIn (30. Oktober 2020)

Das wäre ja so als könnte ich meine Waffe in einem fremden Revier einschießen, stört doch keinen ist ja nur just for fun ...


----------



## Minimax (30. Oktober 2020)

geomas schrieb:


> Lohnt sich nicht der Spaß, ist zu weit weg.



Also kein Ükeltreffen in Ingolstadt?


----------



## geomas (30. Oktober 2020)

Ach kommt das so maskulin-rabiat auftretende und mittlerweile ignorierte Mitglied aus Ingolstadt?

Spricht nicht gerade für die Stadt. Hmm, schade, da würde ich gerne mal angeln. Und noch lieber die Ükel-Mannschaft treffen.


----------



## kridkram (30. Oktober 2020)

Ich kenne weder West oder Ost Modelle unsere Gewässer sind gekauft und nicht gepachtet

Sehr schön für euch, wenn genug Geld da ist und Gewässer zum Verkauf angeboten werden!

Für dich nochmal der Kern des Disputs mit dem Kontrolleur! Er wirft mir vor, die Köfis die ich dabei habe, sind nicht aus dem Gewässer, geschlussvolgert aus der Tatsache, das ich sie schon dabei habe. Ich habe dem Widersprochen und erklärt, an der Angelstelle besteht keine Möglichkeit Köfis zu erwischen, da zu flach in Ufernähe. Somit habe ich an einer anderen Stelle gesenkt.
Es gibt in unserer Gewässerordnung keinen Punkt, der dies verbietet. 
Sollte in eurem Privatgewässer die selbe Regelung gelten, würde ich dem Kontrollierenden genauso antworten und einer etwaigen Anzeige relaxed entgegen sehen!


----------



## fishhawk (30. Oktober 2020)

Hallo,

dass jeder jeden kontrollieren darf, wage ich zu bezweifeln.

Aber auch bei uns im Verein gilt, dass man Vereinsmitgliedern, die sich als solche ausweisen, den Erlaubnisschein oder den Mitgliedsausweis auf höfliche Anfrage zeigen soll. Aber nur zeigen, nicht aushändigen, abfotografieren etc.  

Bei knapp 1000 Mitgliedern und ständiger Fluktuation macht das schon Sinn, wenn man am Wasser mal auf unbekannte Gesichter trifft, die sich evtl. seltsam verhalten.

Wenn jemand keine Papiere vorzeigt soll man ggf.  die Polizei verständigen.  Selbstjustiz ist ausdrücklich unerwünscht.

Sollte es Probleme mit einem Fischereiaufseher geben, kann man sich natürlich Dienstnummer und/oder Name und die zugehörige Dienststelle/Verein notieren.  Aber den Dienstausweis oder den  Aufseher ohne Zustimmung zu fotografieren sollte man tunlichst unterlassen.


----------



## hanzz (30. Oktober 2020)

DonauAnglerIn schrieb:


> Das wäre ja so als könnte ich meine Waffe in einem fremden Revier einschießen, stört doch keinen ist ja nur just for fun ...


Ich glaub, du verwechselst da was.


----------



## DonauAnglerIn (31. Oktober 2020)

kridkram schrieb:


> Ich kenne weder West oder Ost Modelle unsere Gewässer sind gekauft und nicht gepachtet
> 
> Sehr schön für euch, wenn genug Geld da ist und Gewässer zum Verkauf angeboten werden!
> 
> ...


Ich weiß jetzt ehrlich gesagt nicht von was du sprichst, alle meine Antworten haben sich auf den Anfangspost bezogen dieser kam ja noch nicht einmal von dir. Eigentlich ist es ganz einfach geregelt, du darfst nicht mit fangfähigem Angelgerät irgendwo aufschlagen wo du gar keine Angelberechtigung hast und dann mit der Ausrede Zielwerfen kommen.


----------



## Minimax (31. Oktober 2020)

DonauAnglerIn schrieb:


> irgendwo aufschlagen wo du gar keine Angelberechtigung hast und dann mit der Ausrede Zielwerfen kommen.



Offenbar Doch, liebe liebe @DonauAnglerIn, genau das ist ja die Pointe des Threads, wenn man sich die Mühe machen würde ihn zu lesen. Das Verfahren wurde eingestellt.
Es ist natürlich klar, das bei dem brisanten, heiklen und wirklich interessanten Thema (oder _casus_, wie die Juristen Matlocks bejahrten Spiegelleserbriefschreiber unter uns sagen würden) nun noch jedes verschüttete Reiskorn aus dem umgefallenen Sack in  China Bayern untersucht wird. Da sind deine erfrischend körperlich-eindeutigen  Einlassungen (die natürlich nur ohne Lesen des ganzen Threads entstehen konnten) eine späte, aber würzige Bereicherung für den ohnehin amüsanten Perpetuum-Mobile Thread. Ich fände es auch schön, wenn Du zu Deiner früheren Form mit den vielen Ausrufezeichen, redundanten "Basta"rufen und düsteren Gewaltandrohungen zurückfinden würdest, das hat die ganze Sache ungemein belebt,
cin cin,
Dein Fan
Minimax


----------



## fishhawk (31. Oktober 2020)

Hallo,



DonauAnglerIn schrieb:


> mit *fangfähigem *Angelgerät



Im Ausgangspost stand aber, dass bei der Kontrolle eine auseinandersgesteckte Rute ohne Anbissstelle neben dem Zelt lag.

Dass ohne Beschluss sein Zelt durchsucht wurde und dass ohne Quittung/Sicherungsprotokoll sein Eigentum mitgenommen wurde.  Und dass er wegen Fischwilderei angezeigt wurde, obwohl es dafür keine Beweise gab.

Deshalb wurde das Verfahren auch nach §170 ZPO eingestellt. Keine Beweise, kein Verfahren.

Da haben sich  m.E. die Aufseher eben auch nicht korrekt verhalten und müssten wohl dringend nachgeschult werden.
Ziemlich unwahrscheinlich, dass es sich hier um staatliche Fischereiaufseher gehandelt hat.


----------



## Toni_1962 (31. Oktober 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Offenbar Doch, liebe liebe @DonauAnglerIn, genau das ist ja die Pointe des Threads, wenn man sich die Mühe machen würde ihn zu lesen. Das Verfahren wurde eingestellt.
> Es ist natürlich klar, das bei dem brisanten, heiklen und wirklich interessanten Thema (oder _casus_, wie die Juristen Matlocks bejahrten Spiegelleserbriefschreiber unter uns sagen würden) nun noch jedes verschüttete Reiskorn aus dem umgefallenen Sack in  China Bayern untersucht wird. Da sind deine erfrischend körperlich-eindeutigen "Basta" Einlassungen (die natürlich nur ohne Lesen des ganzen Threads entstehen konnten) eine späte, aber würzige Bereicherung für den ohnehin amüsanten Perpetuum-Mobile Thread. Ich fände es auch schön, wenn Du zu Deiner früheren Form mit den vielen Ausrufezeichen, redundanten Bastarufen und düsteren Gewaltandrohungen zurückfinden würdest, das hat die ganze Sache ungemein belebt,
> cin cin,
> Dein
> Minimax



Die Pointe des Threads ist aber nicht, war das Angelgerät fangfertig oder nicht; das war für die Einstellung nicht ausschlaggebend, sondern die Frage, lag nach Strafgesetz Fischwilderei vor und das ist abhängig davon, ob der TE geangelt hat oder nicht.
Die Frage "war das Angelgerät fangfertig" ist durch die Ungeschicktheit der Polizei bzw. Kontrolleure, leider nicht als Gegenstand der Anzeige gehandelt worden und somit offen geblieben.
Eine Antwort darauf, am besten basierend auf einem Gerichtsurteil, wäre sehr wertvoll.

Die Diskussion, was ist in dieser Ausgangssituation fangfägig oder nicht, kann natürlich jeder/jede/jedes neu aufmachen, aber wir drehen uns nun endgültig im Kreis. Wie das in Bayern und warum gehandhabt wird, wurde ja dargestellt.


----------



## DonauAnglerIn (31. Oktober 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du darfst überhaupt kein Angelzeug bei dir haben wenn du für das Gewässer keine Berechtigung hast, dass ist zumindest bei uns klar formuliert. Ob die Geschichte überhaupt stimmt stell ich mal in Frage! Er bzw. Sie waren ja an einem staatlichen Gewässer an einem Eigentumsgewässer hätte man ihm, ihnen einfach auch ein Hausverbot geben können.
Warum muss man eigentlich so provozieren, du gehst irgenwo hin wo du keinerlei Berechtigung zum Angeln hast und hast Angelzeug dabei, ob nun montiert oder nicht ob mit oder ohne Anbissstelle, dass ist ja gleich gemacht. Wenn das so stattgefunden hat wurde das Verfahren sicher nicht eingestellt! https://www.donaukurier.de/lokales/hilpoltstein/Schwarzangler-hat-nur-den-Wurm-gebadet;art596,375210


----------



## fishhawk (31. Oktober 2020)

Hallo,



DonauAnglerIn schrieb:


> ob nun montiert oder nicht ob mit oder ohne Anbissstelle,



Dass ist aber aus juristischer Sicht entscheidend.  Wozu sollte der Gesetzgeber sonst den Begriff "gebrauchs*fertig*" in den Gesetzestext aufgenommen haben?

In dem verlinkten Fall war die Angel ja nicht nur montiert und  beködert sondern auch ins Gewässer ausgeworfen.  Also eine völlig andere Sachlage.

Wobei auch solche Fälle häufig nach § 153 StPo oder § 153a StPo eingestellt werden.

Dass sich der TE nicht sehr geschickt verhalten hat, bestreitet er ja nicht mal selber.

Die Aufseher haben sich da aber auch nicht Ruhm bekleckert und sollten dringend nachgeschult werden.


----------



## chef (31. Oktober 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> Aber haben sie dir Quatsch erzählt?


Nee, alles gut


----------



## fishhawk (31. Oktober 2020)

Hallo,



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> was ist in dieser Ausgangssituation fangfägig oder nicht,



In Art 77 BayFiG geht es nicht um  ".....fähig", sondern um "....fertig".  Das macht juristisch schon einen Unterschied.


----------



## kridkram (31. Oktober 2020)

Dann solltest du dazu schreiben, auf was du dich beziehst! Das verhindert Missverständnisse.


----------



## Toni_1962 (31. Oktober 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> In Art 77 BayFiG geht es nicht um  ".....fähig", sondern um "....fertig".  Das macht juristisch schon einen Unterschied.




Ist unerheblich für das was ich ausdrückte 
... fähig oder ... fertig, egal, das war nicht der Gegenstand der Strafanzeige und hat nichts mit der Einstellung des Verfahrens zu tun , sondern die Strafanzeige war wegen Fischwilderei und dazu ist alleinig entscheident, geangelt oder nicht.


----------



## Rheinspezie (31. Oktober 2020)

fleks schrieb:


> ....
> 
> *Der Staatsanwalt hat den Beamten gesagt, dass er gerne die zwei Zeugen die unmittelbar bei mir waren befragen möchte. Hier der Beamte wörtlich:
> 
> ...



Falls Diese Schilderung dem tatsächlichen Handeln des Staatsanwaltes so entsprochen hat ,

war es für den Staatsanwalt entscheidend,

1)  ob ein Auswurf ( in das Gewässer ) stattgefunden hat

2) Fangfähigkeit  des Gerätes bestand ( gebrauchsfähig zum Fischfang )

Somit muss der Tatbestand der Fischwilderei *zweifelsfrei nachgewiesen* werden.

Somit : Einstellung zwingend.

R.S.


----------



## Flatfischer (31. Oktober 2020)

DonauAnglerIn schrieb:


> Er bzw. Sie waren ja an einem staatlichen Gewässer an einem Eigentumsgewässer hätte man ihm, ihnen einfach auch ein Hausverbot geben können.



Ah ja, so einfach ist das mit Hausverbot aber eher nicht. Schon mal was vom freien Betretungsrecht der Landschaft (was auch in Bayern gilt) gehört? Da scheinbar nicht, empfehle ich mal die Lektüre des § 27 BayNatSchG mit dazu passenden Kommentaren. Da bewegt man sich mit dem Versuch ein Hausverbot auszusprechen aber auf ganz dünnem Eis. Kann auch schnell als Nötigung ausgelegt werden....

Flatfischer


----------



## Andal (31. Oktober 2020)

Die Nichtverfolgung einer einzelnen Tat sagt aber noch lange nicht aus, dass es grundsätzlich nicht staftbewährt sein muss, wenn man so handelt. Es ist grundsätzlich nicht gestattet, wurde hier aber nicht verfolgt. Es zeigt aber blendend, das was ich immer sage. Es gereichte mehr als ausreichend dazu, dass wenigstens der eine Tag, in dem Fall einige Wochen, recht unkomfortabel verliefen!


----------



## fishhawk (31. Oktober 2020)

Hallo,



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> und dazu ist alleinig entscheident, geangelt oder nicht



Das stimmt schon, aber ohne gebrauchsfertiges Gerät, dürfte es schwer fallen ein fremdes Fischereirecht zu verletzen.
Ob das Gerät dann nun ne Angel oder ein anderes Fanggerät ist, dürfte da weniger wichtig sein.

Ansonsten  ist das bei euch doch prima geregelt.

Ihr meldet der zuständigen Behörde was ihr beobachtet habt und die entscheiden dann, ob Bußgeldbescheid oder nicht.

Bleibt ja dann jedem Beschuldigte offen ggf. Rechtsmittel einzulegen.

Dass die Kontrolle an sich berechtigt war, bestreitet ja nichtmal der TE.

Das  geschilderte Verhalten der Kontrolleure dann aber nicht.


----------



## Andal (31. Oktober 2020)

Hoffen wir, dass alle Beteiligten etwas aus dem Fall gelernt haben. Die einen, dass man nicht automatisch zum Landvogt mutiert, nur weil man jetzt ein Amt bekleidet und der andere, dass man, aus Rücksicht auf sich selber, nicht alles machen muss, nur weil man es vermeintlich kann.

Ein Ofen tut einem erst mal auch nichts, so lange man sich nicht mutwillig auf seine geheizte Platte setzt.


----------



## Rheinspezie (31. Oktober 2020)

Schönes Schlusswort...

R.S.


----------



## vonda1909 (11. November 2020)

Ist schon blöd  wenn ich jemanden  eine Angel von mir verkaufen  möchte er sich mit mir dann an seinem Vereinssee treffen  möchte  der rein zufällig unweit  von meiner Wohnung  liegt   und ich so zum Straftäter werde.


----------



## Meefo 46 (11. November 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Ein Ofen tut einem erst mal auch nichts, so lange man sich nicht mutwillig auf seine geheizte Platte setzt.


Ich bin mal wieder verwundert  wie treffend du es auf den Punkt bringst.


----------

